# Software Build v10.2 2021.4 (latest 2021.4.22)



## garsh

*Resources for Software Information:*

TeslaFi: Firmware Tracker
Teslapedia: Software Updates
NotATeslaApp: Software Updates
*Specific Software Versions:*

2021.4 46c9cead8dbc (2021-01-31)
2021.4.2 5d3128d4b7a (2021-02-09)
2021.4.3 468eaf33670 (2021-02-10)
2021.4.5 c5885dc82b4 (2021-02-10)
2021.4.4 874da2ac582a (2021-02-16)
2021.4.6 e44dbab07c4 (2021-02-17)
2021.4.10 f943543c17db (2021-02-19)
2021.4.6.1 3ab64eb29b43 (2021-02-22)
2021.4.10.1 735562538b27 (2021-02-25)
2021.4.6.2 99d8c9b7aeee (2021-02-26)
2021.4.11 8af6a4f84c84 (2021-02-27)
2021.4.11.1 (2021-03-04) FSD Beta
2021.4.12 ec1e7082b4 (2021-03-12)
2021.4.12.5 20c6f86fefd2 (2021-03-20)
2021.4.12.6 da714f87fe34 (2021-04-01)
2021.4.12.1 0a31b531af97 (2021-04-01)
2021.4.12.2 810872f8809b (2021-04-04)
2021.4.13 841d88c07e (2021-04-06)
2021.4.15 4acfc3067b51 (2021-04-09)
2021.4.15.1 c227d6fb1ecf (2021-04-16)
2021.4.15.2 b58a3bf9d32a (2021-04-22)
2021.4.16 6f392f68bc99 (2021-04-24)
2021.4.15.3 e7913a267f5d (2021-04-24)
2021.4.15.5 77457dcb03a1 (2021-04-29)
2021.4.16.1 94d0399e (2021-05-03)
2021.4.15.6 def351c97373 (2021-05-04)
2021.4.17 cbf7553b8af0 (2021-05-10)
2021.4.15.8 e84ae452a2af (2021-05-14)
2021.4.18 b9447274f1b4 (2021-05-15)
2021.4.15.10 cb439ceeb430 (2021-05-16)
2021.4.15.12 c65e2c0ab1ff (2021-05-21)
2021.4.15.11 d6a5e120ed2b (2021-05-27)
2021.4.18.1 68c1a8991738 (2021-05-29)
2021.4.18.2 6c676ce09ea5 (2021-06-05)
2021.4.18.3 45d29b6e93ec (2021-06-10)
2021.4.21 1a90dccfa49b (2021-06-25)
2021.4.18.10 358e16d (2021-06-29)
2021.4.18.11 4b3dfdf96785 (2021-07-03)
2021.4.21.2 cba080a74763 (2021-07-03)
2021.4.22 0184c4c6a845 (2021-07-07)
2021.4.18.12 (2021-07-10) (FSD Beta)
2021.4.21.3 d515640ab989 (2021-07-21)
*Previous Software Thread:*

Software Build v10.2 2020.48
*Release Notes:*
Minor Fixes, Miscellaneous Improvements​
*Undocumented Improvements in 2021.4.11*
Several people are reporting stronger regen at lower temperatures.​This appears to be due to Tesla allowing increased charging rates at these lower temperatures, so supercharging at lower temps should improve as well.​Discussion available here:​https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...ng-with-software-build-v10-2-2021-4-11.17711/​*Release Notes for 2021.4.12:*
*Minor Cold Weather Improvements and Bug Fixes*​Additional enhancements have been made to improve the overall experience of your Tesla vehicle in cold weather.​​*Undocumented Improvements in 2021.4.17*
Changes to digital content streaming that are apparently required in order to keep working after May 31 2021.​Thanks @Long Ranger!​View attachment 38586​​*Release Notes for 2021.4.15.11:*
*Cabin Camera Updates* (3 and Y)​The cabin camera above your rearview mirror can now detect and alert driver inattentiveness while Autopilot is engaged. Camera data does not leave the car itself, which means the system cannot save or transmit information unless data sharing is enabled. To change your data settings, tap Controls > Safety & Security > Data Sharing on your car's touchscreen.​​*Minor Fixes*​This release contains minor bug fixes and improvements.​
*Release Notes for 2021.4.18.10:*
*Minor Fixes*​This release contains minor bug fixes and improvements.​​*Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance* (for cars without radar)​To improve safety, Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance is designed to steer your vehicle back into the driving lane if a potential collision is detected. When emergency steering intervention occurs, the designated lane line is highlighted in red, a warning on the touchscreen is displayed, and a chime will sound. This setting is always enabled when you start your vehicle but can be turned off for a single drive by going to Controls > Autopilot > Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance.​​*Smart Summon* (for cars without radar)​Smart Summon is designed to allow your car to drive to you (using your phone's GPS as a target destination) or a location of your choosing, maneuvering around and stopping for objects as necessary. Like Summon, Smart Summon is only intended for use in private parking lots and driveways. You are still responsible for your car and must monitor it and its surroundings at all times within your line of sight because it may not detect all obstacles. Be especially careful around quick moving people, bicycles, and cars.​​To access the feature in your Tesla mobile app, tap Summon then tap the Smart Summon icon. To activate Smart Summon, press and hold the COME TO ME button. Alternatively, tap the target icon, set the target destination of your choice by adjusting the map, and then press and hold the GO TO TARGET button. You can stop your car from driving at any time by releasing the button.​​Note: Smart Summon requires the latest version of the Tesla mobile app (3.10.0 or later). Please refer to the Owner's Manual for additional details about this feature.​​


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Hearing it’s just bug fixes, but haven’t seen official notes yet...


----------



## msjulie

Looking for screen shots here - hoping that at least some of the (my opinion) far superior previous UI elements return; the old power regen line and everything above it was so underappreciated by me until confronted with the new layout. Less map (folks debate that but I liked the larger map), silly larger toy car to play with on screen and muddled speed/speed limit/etc new display. Sigh


----------



## sduck

Since it's still not on teslafi and no info has been posted anywhere, I'd assume this is an EAP version, and we'll actually get a higher numbered version in a few days.


----------



## TesLou

2021.4.2 incoming. 2017 Model X


----------



## jdanyohio




----------



## tivoboy

TesLou said:


> 2021.4.2 incoming. 2017 Model X


202*1*, 20*21*, 2021!!!!!!!!!!!…. Dah dah dah doo dah dah dah doooooo!!!… *2021*!…. Hallelujah!


----------



## Bigriver

Ok @TesLou and @jdanyohio, it's been long enough, please show us those release notes!


----------



## tivoboy

Bigriver said:


> Ok @TesLou and @jdanyohio, it's been long enough, please show us those release notes!


They can't. It's the FSB beta and one has to sign a blood pack upon download or else they take it away from you.


----------



## JWardell




----------



## Long Ranger

Even better than release notes, here's the full changelog capturing every single change in 2021.4.2:



Code:


2021-02-09  Elon Musk  <[email protected]>

Address customer complaints of being stuck on 2020.48.x. 

* version.txt (version): Bump version number to 2021.4.2


----------



## garsh

tivoboy said:


> They can't. It's the FSB beta and one has to sign a blood pack upon download or else they take it away from you.


I assume you were just guessing?


----------



## garsh

Looks like various websites are going to have trouble pulling all of the release notes out of future software updates.
Release notes are no longer included in plain text.
And since many items are vehicle-specific, region-specific, etc., we would need several different kinds of vehicles to receive an update in order to learn every change included in a release.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359407701256724480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359407704343740421


----------



## garsh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359226083036561408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359262475615625220


----------



## Alighieri256

Ability to install firmware updates from usb stick?


----------



## Francois Gaucher

Just receiving 2021.4.3, Montreal.


----------



## Philbio

2021.4.3 installing here in Melbourne Australia too.


----------



## Francois Gaucher

Francois Gaucher said:


> Just receiving 2021.4.3, Montreal.
> 
> View attachment 37082


Release notes just say minor bugs fix


----------



## styleruk

whoo hoo, v 2021.4.3 updated. Stuck in a meeting though so don't know what's new.


----------



## styleruk

Francois Gaucher said:


> Release notes just say minor bugs fix


Ditto in UK


----------



## TesLou

This is a first for me - a new firmware update before I ever drove a mile on the old one. I took the X out with this latest one (2021.4.3) and about 15 minutes into the drive, the screen went blank and (eventually) rebooted. I hope this isn’t a new bug. I’ve had very, very few random “screen blackouts“ since buying this vehicle last year.


----------



## Mike

styleruk said:


> whoo hoo, v 2021.4.3 updated. Stuck in a meeting though so don't know what's new.


Hopefully solves what seems to be (anecdotally) a UK based issue with cars not going into deep sleep, at least in a fashion that they used to prior to the most recent updates.


----------



## gary in NY

Now on this release. Will be driving in a few minutes, so we'll see.


----------



## fazluke

2021.4.3 release notes state minor fixes too


----------



## Mike

JWardell said:


>


I wonder if this fixes the issue with no interior trunk lights if you open the trunk manually while the car is asleep.


----------



## gary in NY

Mike said:


> I wonder if this fixes the issue with no interior trunk lights if you open the trunk manually while the car is asleep.


I'd be happy if my phone key works without having to turn off/back on Bluetooth every other day.


----------



## Vegita2201

Woo-hoo
Got 2021.4.3 but got nowhere to be right now...


----------



## sduck

No changes that I can see. The same old broken crap. This is getting tedious.


----------



## testar

Is USB Album Art back in any of these?


----------



## testar

sduck said:


> No changes that I can see. The same old broken crap. This is getting tedious.


Album Art? Which version do you have?


----------



## sduck

testar said:


> Album Art? Which version do you have?


No, damnit. 2021.4.3


----------



## Klaus-rf

Installed 2021.4.3, 2018 Mdl 3 AWD.

Haven't been to the car yet.


----------



## testar

sduck said:


> No changes that I can see. The same old broken crap. This is getting tedious.





sduck said:


> No, damnit. 2021.4.3


What the hell. Over three months now. Thank you for letting me know. It is strange that no one at Tesla misses this. It is like they have no UI team anymore.


----------



## sduck

testar said:


> What the hell. Over three months now. Thank you for letting me know. It is strange that no one at Tesla misses this. It is like they have no UI team anymore.


I just got off chat with support - got the usual, they're aware of the problem, same vague promises of a fix at some indefinite time in the future.

BTW I highly recommend anyone who's affected by this issue to go on the chat support about this asap, today - it would be great if 100's of people slammed them about this (although in reality it'll probably be more like 3 people)


----------



## Francois Gaucher

Francois Gaucher said:


> Just receiving 2021.4.3, Montreal.
> 
> View attachment 37082


One bug that seems to be fixed, is the time taken by YouTube when you exit. With previous versions, it took sometimes up to 30 seconds to exit and sometimes cause the screen to reboot. Now with that version it exits YouTube almost instantly.


----------



## GDN

Francois Gaucher said:


> One bug that seems to be fixed, is the time taken by YouTube when you exit. With previous versions, it took sometimes up to 30 seconds to exit and sometimes cause the screen to reboot. Now with that version it exits YouTube almost instantly.


This is good to know. Other than playing with Youtube when it was first built in I had not touched it until the last month. Twice I've waited in the car while someone else was in at an appointment. I spun up Youtube (never logging in because that bug still exists), however when I got the call they were done and coming out, I couldn't even drive because Youtube wouldn't shut down. Quite frustrating.


----------



## francoisp

sduck said:


> No changes that I can see. The same old broken crap. This is getting tedious.


I'd like to have a search that works with my usb drive.


----------



## [email protected]

FrancoisP said:


> I'd like to have a search that works with my usb drive.


yes, and better onscreen sorting


----------



## skygraff

Well, on the subject of USB drives, after updating to 4.3, my drive isn’t showing up. Several resets and the drive light is on but not visible to the car. I will try again plugged directly into the car rather than through the Jeda hub but power is definitely going through the hub so, despite the earlier issue with USB errors possibly being due to power management, maybe it’s a data management thing.

Meanwhile, even though there’s a larger contingent of people concerned with USB album art and USB errors, I regret to report that they still haven’t fixed the voice commands for tuning radio and TuneIn stations (brings up the search screen requiring manual dismissal). I feel that is a much bigger safety issue since it eliminates hands free media selection which, with a scrolling touchscreen interface, also requires eyes leaving the road.

If I’m really the only one experiencing this, I’m going to follow through on the mobile tech appointment they offered then canceled.


----------



## gary in NY

gary in NY said:


> I'd be happy if my phone key works without having to turn off/back on Bluetooth every other day.


Last night I went to the car, was able to open the doors and I thought this is good, phone key is working. Foot on brake, car powered up. Tried to put it in reverse, and it wanted the key card. Hosed after less than 24hrs. Had been getting about 48 hrs before this update.


----------



## tivoboy

I let this update process last night, this morning this is what I see while driving. Is THIS how Elon is going to make the cars HOVER? like Back to the future? Needless to say, AP wouldn't "engage" (said in my best Patrick Stewart voice), it was probably overloaded with sensor data and couldn't understand how I was driving through an offensive front line, or maybe 18 inches off the ground? Wheels were still deployed.

ng.


----------



## serpico007

I'm reading your post @tivoboy at the same time Elon mentioned hovering with the Roadster on the Joe Rogan show and had to laugh.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

So I just updated to 2021.4.3 and it seems as if the windshield wipers are waaay too aggressive. I have some sleet coming down, and the wipers went into Philippine Monsoon mode and the squeeking from them running that fast with very little liquid to lube them was nearly unbearable. Ok thats hyperbole, but it was really annoying. Has anyone else seen this ?


----------



## EValuatED

PalmtreesCalling said:


> So I just updated to 2021.4.3 and it seems as if the windshield wipers are waaay too aggressive. I have some sleet coming down, and the wipers went into Philippine Monsoon mode and the squeeking from them running that fast with very little liquid to lube them was nearly unbearable. Ok thats hyperbole, but it was really annoying. Has anyone else seen this ?


Yes, have seen this too a few times over the last few years. Including last week once, before 2021.4.3. I switched to manual setting for a few miles and then back to auto, all normal again.


----------



## francoisp

EValuatED said:


> Yes, have seen this too a few times over the last few years. Including last week once, before 2021.4.3. I switched to manual setting for a few miles and then back to auto, all normal again.


I guess the wiper AI had a panic attack.


----------



## francoisp

skygraff said:


> Well, on the subject of USB drives, after updating to 4.3, my drive isn't showing up. Several resets and the drive light is on but not visible to the car. I will try again plugged directly into the car rather than through the Jeda hub but power is definitely going through the hub so, despite the earlier issue with USB errors possibly being due to power management, maybe it's a data management thing.
> 
> Meanwhile, even though there's a larger contingent of people concerned with USB album art and USB errors, I regret to report that they still haven't fixed the voice commands for tuning radio and TuneIn stations (brings up the search screen requiring manual dismissal). I feel that is a much bigger safety issue since it eliminates hands free media selection which, with a scrolling touchscreen interface, also requires eyes leaving the road.
> 
> If I'm really the only one experiencing this, I'm going to follow through on the mobile tech appointment they offered then canceled.


I switched my sentry SanDisk usb drive with a Samsung ssd 512 MB which now holds my music folder. No need for a hub anymore.


----------



## Madmolecule

I switch also to a 1TB m.2 drive. Partioned into three drives. (Easy to do on a Mac). Much faster than most flash drives. It is still nice having the hub for discretion and game controllers.


----------



## skygraff

Finished appointment and had 153 sentry events but, because no USB, they’re in the ether; think it was just the snow.

Pulled the hub and plugged the drive directly (this is a Samsung 500gb SSD). It fired up then pulled it and put the hub back together and it worked but getting the USB error and pulling/resetting doesn’t fix it. If it’s still there after my next appointment, I’ll pull it and do a two-finger suicide.

I also had the hovercraft arcs when driving through my snowy alley but, after doing a bug report, they went away on the street.

Can’t wait for v11.


----------



## NR4P

About an hour after 2021.4.3 installed, I went to use the car. TS was unresponsive to touch. Display worked but no matter what I touched, I could not get the screen to react. Car would drive and left side of screen showed D or R etc. 

Had to reboot for the TS to return to normal.


----------



## EValuatED

FrancoisP said:


> I guess the wiper AI had a panic attack.


Definitely spazzes every once in a while!


----------



## bernie

PalmtreesCalling said:


> So I just updated to 2021.4.3 and it seems as if the windshield wipers are waaay too aggressive. I have some sleet coming down, and the wipers went into Philippine Monsoon mode and the squeeking from them running that fast with very little liquid to lube them was nearly unbearable. Ok thats hyperbole, but it was really annoying. Has anyone else seen this ?


I've had this happen many times on various versions on both model 3 &Y. Just yesterday as light drizzle caused "monsoon" mode in which I had to switch to manual


----------



## Madmolecule

You should be able to calibrate the AI for the wipers by adjusting the gain via the scroll wheel when it is active. (maybe push and scroll). Similar to adjusting the voice level when it is talking on navigation. This could hopefully tune it to our circumstances or more importantly personal preferences. Also, I have put Aquapel on my windshield so I don't know if that helps or hurts the algorithm.


----------



## garsh

Madmolecule said:


> You should be able to calibrate the AI for the wipers by adjusting the gain via the scroll wheel when it is active. (maybe push and scroll). Similar to adjusting the voice level when it is talking on navigation. This could hopefully tune it to our circumstances or more importantly personal preferences. Also, I have put Aquapel on my windshield so I don't know if that helps or hurts the algorithm.


When you say "should", do you mean that this* is* something that can be done now, or do you mean that you *wish* Tesla would implement such a feature?


----------



## msjulie

I'm still steaming over this

uninspired and clunky (IMO)









Clearer, obvious, visually clean


----------



## francoisp

Madmolecule said:


> You should be able to calibrate the AI for the wipers by adjusting the gain via the scroll wheel when it is active. (maybe push and scroll). Similar to adjusting the voice level when it is talking on navigation. This could hopefully tune it to our circumstances or more importantly personal preferences. Also, I have put Aquapel on my windshield so I don't know if that helps or hurts the algorithm.


I agree however Musk says that the AI will eventually be so smart that there's no need for that. In the meantime I keep hitting the wipers button hoping to teach the AI how I like it but to no avail.


----------



## Madmolecule

garsh said:


> When you say "should", do you mean that this* is* something that can be done now, or do you mean that you *wish* Tesla would implement such a feature?


Just a wish. by should I meant they should've already thought of that. I just feel that some people's interpretation of rain and how the car should react to it is different based on where they live. But I am really just giving them an out. It's still doesn't work as well as my 2012 BMW did.


----------



## serpico007

That's the issue with updating software so frequently, it breaks other things that just worked. Last year I had the wipers acting like it was in a monsoon but it got fixed in the following update. I switched it to manual for that time period but I knew a future update would be around the corner. Other car manufacturers software updates are maybe once a year in older vehicles if you're lucky. I had a Land Rover that didn't get updates until 3 years later but it was a huge update including Apple CarPlay and Android Auto with a UI change. 

Still looking forward to v11 now that we probably won't see part 2 of the xmas update at this point. I wonder if the new S will come with v11 and we all get it updated soon after?


----------



## skygraff

Snow confuses the sensors into monsoon mode. Even with a light dusting, they go berserk and leave dry streaks (right in front of my eyes, Mr. Murphy) so I’ve disabled them for the winter. Will check back with next update.


----------



## DocScott

I've noticed that when the wipers go in to monsoon mode, I can often tell the reason: moisture (liquid or frozen) in front of the block with the cameras in it (top center of the windshield, where the rear view mirror attaches). The sweep of the wipers just barely covers the camera itself, but if there's a little reservoir of water, ice, or snow just above the camera more can keep slipping down with every wipe, leaving the camera obstructed and triggering the wiper frenzy.

That's one of those things software will have a hard time fixing.


----------



## TomT

I've had this happen twice while driving. The two finger salute on the scroll wheels fixes it.

View attachment 37090


----------



## M3OC Rules

Madmolecule said:


> You should be able to calibrate the AI for the wipers by adjusting the gain via the scroll wheel when it is active. (maybe push and scroll). Similar to adjusting the voice level when it is talking on navigation. This could hopefully tune it to our circumstances or more importantly personal preferences. Also, I have put Aquapel on my windshield so I don't know if that helps or hurts the algorithm.





DocScott said:


> I've noticed that when the wipers go in to monsoon mode, I can often tell the reason: moisture (liquid or frozen) in front of the block with the cameras in it (top center of the windshield, where the rear view mirror attaches). The sweep of the wipers just barely covers the camera itself, but if there's a little reservoir of water, ice, or snow just above the camera more can keep slipping down with every wipe, leaving the camera obstructed and triggering the wiper frenzy.
> 
> That's one of those things software will have a hard time fixing.


I don't think personal preference is the problem. @DocScott has a good example. The sensor is optimal for its own line of sight, not ours. It should be good for FSD but is never going to be perfect for humans because they are using a very small sample. The sample is in many cases, not very representative which also messes with the training I'm sure. There is no way to know the ground truth. They need a camera that can see what the driver sees.

You mentioned BMW which is also sampling a small area but using a different sensor type. Maybe that's a better way to go for humans but not for FSD. Plus Tesla saves a sensor.

That being said I think it can and will be improved over time just not going to be perfect.


----------



## garsh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361778087793487877


----------



## Madmolecule

M3OC Rules said:


> I don't think personal preference is the problem. @DocScott has a good example. The sensor is optimal for its own line of sight, not ours. It should be good for FSD but is never going to be perfect for humans because they are using a very small sample. The sample is in many cases, not very representative which also messes with the training I'm sure. There is no way to know the ground truth. They need a camera that can see what the driver sees.
> 
> You mentioned BMW which is also sampling a small area but using a different sensor type. Maybe that's a better way to go for humans but not for FSD. Plus Tesla saves a sensor.
> 
> That being said I think it can and will be improved over time just not going to be perfect.


If they are only using the camera and don't have a moisture sensor at the window they should at least incorporate the humidity sensor temperature sensors and maybe Internet weather. They really need to display the weather on the display since they moved the speed to the left there's a perfect area in the right corner above the car, that they could display current and upcoming weather conditions on your route. There is no reason they also can't accentuate the turn signals for example on the 3-D car on the screen. They don't need to be to scale as we know what the car looks like. They could also have dashes come out of them to make them more obvious when activated.


----------



## JustTheTip

DocScott said:


> I've noticed that when the wipers go in to monsoon mode, I can often tell the reason: moisture (liquid or frozen) in front of the block with the cameras in it (top center of the windshield, where the rear view mirror attaches). The sweep of the wipers just barely covers the camera itself, but if there's a little reservoir of water, ice, or snow just above the camera more can keep slipping down with every wipe, leaving the camera obstructed and triggering the wiper frenzy.
> 
> That's one of those things software will have a hard time fixing.


This is exactly what the problem is. More specifically for me in Chicago, the gunky salt/slush buildup over the windshield camera. Sucks.


----------



## styleruk

This latest update has delayed the pin number process even more. 
(_see my other rants about this digital age slowness we live in_)
When I first got this car in May 19', I could jump in, type the pin quick and off I go. Now I jump in, tap frantically on the keypad for the security pin...nothing, tap some more, nothing, put my seatbelt on...nothing, plug my phone in...finally, it recognises my stabbing. It's a small thing, but it has got progressively worse with recent updates and I feel a few more ms have been added to this delay with latest update. Anyone else sensitive to this 'waiting-for-quantum-age-and-missing-analogue-age' find this happening?


----------



## garsh

styleruk said:


> When I first got this car in May 19', I could jump in, type the pin quick and off I go. Now I jump in, tap frantically on the keypad for the security pin...nothing, tap some more, nothing, put my seatbelt on...nothing, plug my phone in...finally, it recognises my stabbing. It's a small thing, but it has got progressively worse with recent updates and I feel a few more ms have been added to this delay with latest update. Anyone else sensitive to this 'waiting-for-quantum-age-and-missing-analogue-age' find this happening?


That sounds like the difference between the car being awake, or just being awakened from sleep mode.

If the car has been sitting in sleep mode for a while, I find that the MCU is slow to respond to anything for about a minute. I can't enter navigation destinations, or open the garage door, etc. Tesla is probably continually tweaking the sleep algorithms, and how the various systems wake up from that state.


----------



## styleruk

garsh said:


> That sounds like the difference between the car being awake, or just being awakened from sleep mode.
> 
> If the car has been sitting in sleep mode for a while, I find that the MCU is slow to respond to anything for about a minute. I can't enter navigation destinations, or open the garage door, etc. Tesla is probably continually tweaking the sleep algorithms, and how the various systems wake up from that state.


I guess that could be the case. It's a tie off between saving power by sleeping and staying awake to improve the speed. I'll always use the pin to drive option, guess I'll get used to it then.


----------



## GDN

styleruk said:


> I guess that could be the case. It's a tie off between saving power by sleeping and staying awake to improve the speed. I'll always use the pin to drive option, guess I'll get used to it then.


We have the same annoying problem. I figure it is the car waking up as well, but also have a hard time to believe that. If I turned PIN to drive off, I could get in, buckle up, press the brake, hit reverse and be gone. The car has to wake up enough to make all of that happen, including either authenticating the bluetooth phone or key card. Just because this PIN to drive feature is in the way, it shouldn't cause this issue. The keypad appears immediately, the delay is in processing the input and moving on to the next function. You can enter the 4 digits and put your foot on the brake, but the car doesn't change profiles or allow you to select a gear until that keypad screen processes and disappears, 5 to 6 seconds (but seems like an eternity at times.)

There is a SW problem here, it wasn't always like this and if I wake the car ahead of time, I don't have the delay.


----------



## garsh

GDN said:


> If I turned PIN to drive off, I could get in, buckle up, press the brake, hit reverse and be gone.


The difference is, in that scenario, you're not using the MCU.
Once you add pin-to-drive, then you've pulled the MCU into your "start driving" routine.


----------



## GDN

garsh said:


> The difference is, in that scenario, you're not using the MCU.
> Once you add pin-to-drive, then you've pulled the MCU into your "start driving" routine.


I'm sure this is nothing simple, but if they can use the MCU to start playing my music after I open the door and before I can get in then the rest of the system needs to be awake enough to handle me getting in to my car and preparing to drive.


----------



## Bigriver

My brief, quantitative but non-scientific test showed the following times from opening the door to the driver profile moving me into position to be ready to drive:
- 28 sec from Sleep state, with PIN enabled
- 16 sec from Sleep state, without PIN
- 16 sec from idle state, with PIN enabled


----------



## lance.bailey

did my first run with 2021.4.3 and had trouble switching between saved playlists in "Streaming". did a 2 thumb reboot and when it came back, and then when LTE came back I was prompted to log in for access to streaming. hmph. pressing sign in gave me an option to use "Telsa Account" tried that but it just circled and never exited. \

not impressed if I need to buy a slacker account on top of tidal, tune-in, spotify, .... hmph.


----------



## serpico007

Just received 2021.4.6 tonight. Will check what’s new tomorrow. Big jump from the last one I got last year.


----------



## testar

Sadly, album art is still not displaying for USB music in 2021.4.6. In my Tesla, I love listening to my HD music, and the album covers are part of that experience. It actually makes me sad to have lost them. They also added some color to a very grayscale UI.


----------



## styleruk

GDN said:


> I'm sure this is nothing simple, but if they can use the MCU to start playing my music after I open the door and before I can get in then the rest of the system needs to be awake enough to handle me getting in to my car and preparing to drive.


I'm afraid it's a 'digital age thing'. We get used to these delays and live with them, but they do drive me nuts a little bit. I must curse every time I want to watch something on telly, seems to take an age to switch from one thing to another. It's the same here, people live with it and it's the norm. For us that were raised in the analogue era, it's a little frustrating. Of course the benefits we get far outweigh the niggles we have, so I'm guessing they are constantly improving things in the background that we will never see or appreciate, meanwhile I have to deal with counting to 5 Mississippi before I head off. Maybe I have to think of something else to do during this time, maybe chirp in front of the mirror for a bit, play thumb race with myself ? It's like waiting for my classic car to warm up on choke I suppose.


----------



## GDN

styleruk said:


> I'm afraid it's a 'digital age thing'. We get used to these delays and live with them, but they do drive me nuts a little bit. I must curse every time I want to watch something on telly, seems to take an age to switch from one thing to another. It's the same here, people live with it and it's the norm. For us that were raised in the analogue era, it's a little frustrating. Of course the benefits we get far outweigh the niggles we have, so I'm guessing they are constantly improving things in the background that we will never see or appreciate, meanwhile I have to deal with counting to 5 Mississippi before I head off. Maybe I have to think of something else to do during this time, maybe chirp in front of the mirror for a bit, play thumb race with myself ? It's like waiting for my classic car to warm up on choke I suppose.


I agree it is annoying, but I must know - even in the UK, you count Mississippi's?


----------



## Mike

styleruk said:


> I must curse every time I want to watch something on telly, seems to take an age to switch from one thing to another.


Of course, nothing like waiting for the tubes to warm up in that old RCA 26 inch black and white TV back in the day


----------



## styleruk

Mike said:


> Of course, nothing like waiting for the tubes to warm up in that old RCA 26 inch black and white TV back in the day


Wow, not that far back. but my TV when I was a kid had 4 channels and I could scan all 4 in a second. Even my electric scooter has a small delay before you can hit the 'let's go' button. I notice all these delays, I know why they are there, I design in car entertainment as a job, so I have a good understanding why. I just don't like it. I used CAD on a Sun crt monitor for decades, when I went over to flat panels, it was crap and still is. Nothing moves as well as a CRT monitor, the reaction speed is so much better with no ghosting...but I'm getting off topic...sorry.


----------



## styleruk

GDN said:


> I agree it is annoying, but I must know - even in the UK, you count Mississippi's?


Sometimes we count elephants which when you think about it, is just as bad. Guess we could count badgers. When I was learning to power chute jump, we counted '1 thousand, 2 thousand etc...'. I guess Mississippi is something picked up from American TV.


----------



## Madmolecule

The older iPhones used to fake it till they could make it. They would show you a picture of the keypad while it was booting up in the background. I used to bang the buttons thanking my screen was frozen. Tesla should be able to do something similar to where they have it at least except your PIN number while waiting for the boot up.


----------



## styleruk

serpico007 said:


> Just received 2021.4.6 tonight. Will check what's new tomorrow. Big jump from the last one I got last year.


Just updated mine to 2021.4.6.....minor bug fixes. Nothing changed there.


----------



## serpico007

styleruk said:


> Just updated mine to 2021.4.6.....minor bug fixes. Nothing changed there.


Seriously? Wow I was expecting something more with the number change.


----------



## ibgeek

serpico007 said:


> Seriously? Wow I was expecting something more with the number change.


Trust me, you will know about any notable changes in a build before you even get notice that your car is installing it. Unless you are the first to install it.


----------



## FRC

GDN said:


> I must know - even in the UK, you count Mississippi's?


Of course they do! What good is counting Thames'?


----------



## DaveRuns

M3OC Rules said:


> I don't think personal preference is the problem. @DocScott has a good example. The sensor is optimal for its own line of sight, not ours. It should be good for FSD but is never going to be perfect for humans because they are using a very small sample. The sample is in many cases, not very representative which also messes with the training I'm sure. There is no way to know the ground truth. They need a camera that can see what the driver sees.
> 
> You mentioned BMW which is also sampling a small area but using a different sensor type. Maybe that's a better way to go for humans but not for FSD. Plus Tesla saves a sensor.
> 
> That being said I think it can and will be improved over time just not going to be perfect.


Speaking of Wipers (not related to software update), I noticed a line/streak on my windshield left from my Model Y wipers. I tried to clean the windshield but stream remains. The car is 2 weeks older, so I'm a little concerned.


----------



## FRC

DaveRuns said:


> Speaking of Wipers (not related to software update), I noticed a line/streak on my windshield left from my Model Y wipers. I tried to clean the windshield but stream remains. The car is 2 weeks older, so I'm a little concerned.


I have espoused here for some years that Tesla is using a substandard glass, at least on the windshield. Protect yourself with glass-specific coverage, or $0 comprehensive deductible. Very cheap...at least in my state.


----------



## DaveRuns

FRC said:


> I have espoused here for some years that Tesla is using a substandard glass, at least on the windshield. Protect yourself with glass-specific coverage, or $0 comprehensive deductible. Very cheap...at least in my state.


Ya, I'm worried that it's a permanent scratch. I may have to do a service request.


----------



## Madmolecule

DaveRuns said:


> Ya, I'm worried that it's a permanent scratch. I may have to do a service request.


This might help
Windshield scratch remover


----------



## Madmolecule

at least back in the day you didn’t lose the album art. And you might even find some stems and seeds


----------



## SP's Tesla




----------



## TeslaTony310

SP's Tesla said:


> View attachment 37164


Only like 48 hours too late....


----------



## Rick Steinwand

4.10 just dropped on TeslaFi, six US vehicles.


----------



## Madmolecule

Just got another version of 4.6 and the release notes are still in pretend font.


----------



## ibgeek

Madmolecule said:


> Just got another version of 4.6 and the release notes are still in pretend font.
> View attachment 37173
> View attachment 37174


That is the designated image for minor updates and fixes. Not a bug, just a bad idea. 

And now 4.10 is going out. They are putting a lot of effort in to bug squashing for a bit.


----------



## GDN

ibgeek said:


> That is the designated image for minor updates and fixes. Not a bug, just a bad idea.
> 
> And now 4.10 is going out. They are putting a lot of effort in to bug squashing for a bit.


Kind of sad they don't have better QC to have the number of bugs they have and can't seem to squish. I wonder where all those bugs came from?


----------



## DaveRuns

I received an alert tonight that Software Version 2021.4.6 was available for my 2021 Model Y. I’ve had the car for a few weeks and this is the 2nd update. This is my first EV, and I think it’s so cool that the car updates itself.


----------



## GDN

DaveRuns said:


> I received an alert tonight that Software Version 2021.4.6 was available for my 2021 Model Y. I've had the car for a few weeks and this is the 2nd update. This is my first EV, and I think it's so cool that the car updates itself.


It is quite cool and love that new owners find it just as great as we once did. The last 6 months have been kind of lame honestly, and I can truly only really hope it is because they have dedicated the forces to FSD. Over the last 3 years there have been some great features added, improving most all aspects of the car and UI, but the last 6 months almost seem to be regression. Truly it isn't, but seems nothing big has come along and what has come brought along many bugs.

it will get better and they will deliver value again, I'm confident of it.


----------



## serpico007

Minor fixes! Take it back and give me v11.


----------



## wellerjohn

GDN said:


> It is quite cool and love that new owners find it just as great as we once did. The last 6 months have been kind of lame honestly, and I can truly only really hope it is because they have dedicated the forces to FSD. Over the last 3 years there have been some great features added, improving most all aspects of the car and UI, but the last 6 months almost seem to be regression. Truly it isn't, but seems nothing big has come along and what has come brought along many bugs.
> 
> it will get better and they will deliver value again, I'm confident of it.


Your right the last few months have been a great disappointment. Silly childishness software but nothing of significant.


----------



## NickJonesS71

FRC said:


> I have espoused here for some years that Tesla is using a substandard glass


I think that's the case for all the glass. My rear door glass on both sides is absolutely scratched to **** and I've only ever hand washed or pure touchless robo wash. I can't say if it was like that on delivery or when it actually happened.

Countless number of quality issues I've NEVER had on any previous vehicle with 8-10x the milage


----------



## DaveRuns

NickJonesS71 said:


> I think that's the case for all the glass. My rear door glass on both sides is absolutely scratched to **** and I've only ever hand washed or pure touchless robo wash. I can't say if it was like that on delivery or when it actually happened.
> 
> Countless number of quality issues I've NEVER had on any previous vehicle with 8-10x the milage


I'm going to ask Tesla to fix this scratch and see if they'll do it. It's very distracting since it's a 3 inch scratch right in my eye-line.


----------



## ibgeek

DaveRuns said:


> I'm going to ask Tesla to fix this scratch and see if they'll do it. It's very distracting since it's a 3 inch scratch right in my eye-line.


I've not had any scratches on my Model three but if I did I'd for sure make Tesla fix it. There is no excuse for that. I thought the glass covering one of my pillar cameras was scratched about 3 months after I got the car, but it turned out that when they prepped the car for delivery, they didn't peel off a very transparent layer of protective plastic that was perfectly covering it. That was what was scratched.


----------



## SP's Tesla

TeslaTony310 said:


> Only like 48 hours too late....


Too late for what...?


----------



## gary in NY

ibgeek said:


> I've not had any scratches on my Model three but if I did I'd for sure make Tesla fix it. There is no excuse for that. I thought the glass covering one of my pillar cameras was scratched about 3 months after I got the car, but it turned out that when they prepped the car for delivery, they didn't peel off a very transparent layer of protective plastic that was perfectly covering it. That was what was scratched.


So this is getting off-topic. I could give you anecdotal accounts of poor glass quality on Subarus and Toyotas I have owned, but I have no evidence to support that either company use low quality glass.


----------



## SalisburySam

GDN said:


> Kind of sad they don't have better QC to have the number of bugs they have and can't seem to squish. I wonder where all those bugs came from?


I really like the bug-squishing aspects of many recent releases...just wish I knew what bugs they were. I've seen little difference in use of the vehicle. What concerns me more are the concomitant new bugs created, changing something that worked well before and doesn't now, like album art.


----------



## Chris350

LOL..... My car is far behind on firmware (2020.48.35.9)....

and it has bugs galore.....


----------



## SalisburySam

Chris350 said:


> LOL..... My car is far behind on firmware (2020.48.35.9)....
> 
> and it has bugs galore.....


So we now know: all these 2021.4.x bug fix updates are for YOU!

Respect.


----------



## Madmolecule

I hope the not just giving us something to do with the software updates. It is starting to feel like Adobe. I’ve been updating it weekly for 15 years and a PDF is a PDF.


----------



## EMdoc12

Chris350 said:


> LOL..... My car is far behind on firmware (2020.48.35.9)....
> 
> and it has bugs galore.....


Lucky you. My p3d is still on 2020.48.35.5 😞


----------



## garsh

Please limit discussions in this thread to 2021.4 versions of software.
Click below to discuss 2020.48.*:


garsh said:


> Note that these versions of software are FAR from being "old".
> According to TeslaFi, 49.2% of the fleet is still on a version of 2020.48.


----------



## garsh

2021.4.6.1 is out.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363908754442506243


----------



## Mike

Madmolecule said:


> I hope the not just giving us something to do with the software updates. It is starting to feel like Adobe. I've been updating it weekly for 15 years and a PDF is a PDF.


Could be worse.

I gotta go down to the Hyundai dealer on Friday to get three pending software updates for my wife's 2021 Kona EV.


----------



## Kimmo57

A previous update introduced an annoying bug where sometimes the volume turns way up when exiting the car. Sadly 4.10 didn't fix that, but the parking sensors work again, so that's good.


----------



## iChris93

Kimmo57 said:


> A previous update introduced an annoying bug where sometimes the volume turns way up when exiting the car.


Are you sure you're not bumping the volume control on your steering wheel on your way out? I've had that happen accidentally when grabbing a bag out of the passenger seat.


----------



## Kimmo57

iChris93 said:


> Are you sure you're not bumping the volume control on your steering wheel on your way out? I've had that happen accidentally when grabbing a bag out of the passenger seat.


Yes

Edit. Ok, on second thought maybe I need to take a closer look if and when this happens again. It's just funny that this has only started to happen since a few weeks ago. Maybe I've adjusted my seat closer and wearing a thicker winter coat.


----------



## Gatica

Kimmo57 said:


> A previous update introduced an annoying bug where sometimes the volume turns way up when exiting the car. Sadly 4.10 didn't fix that, but the parking sensors work again, so that's good.


I had this happen in the past, it turned out that the volume button was getting pressed on my phone in my pocket.


----------



## GeoJohn23

TeslaFi reports 2021.4.10.1 was just detected on a 3


----------



## Bigriver

A passenger adjusted his seat heater today while I was driving, and a little “saved” green spot showed up, saving that, a passenger setting, to my driver’s profile. Is this new? First time I noticed it.

On 2021.4.6


----------



## iChris93

Bigriver said:


> Is this new?


Don't think so.


----------



## bernie

Downloading…..


----------



## nextelmatt

bernie said:


> Downloading…..


60% installed


----------



## nextelmatt

2021.4.10.1 installed - minor fixes. Nothing to report.


----------



## FRC

How long has it been since an update warranted "something to report"?


----------



## nextelmatt

FRC said:


> How long has it been since an update warranted "something to report"?


Hey, it's been a long time since I had an early update


----------



## Lgkahn

awhile.. nothing really new for quite a while


----------



## Kizzy

Gatica said:


> I had this happen in the past, it turned out that the volume button was getting pressed on my phone in my pocket.


An update a while ago (thinking over a year) disconnected phone volume from car volume for media playback. Has this changed recently?


----------



## garsh

Please take part in the poll at the top of this thread instead of adding "got it" types of posts.

People who are subscribed to updates for this thread will appreciate it.


----------



## garsh

Remember when the minor versions were released in increasing numerical order. 

https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2021.4.6.2


----------



## Lgkahn

No they have had two competing build number being tested at once previously. Just strange I was on yh 4.6 built and now installing the 4.10.1 . Usually you stock with the updates in the build you started testing.


----------



## lance.bailey

with people driving less and less, "road testing" the releases must be a bit of a challenge. Tesla used to brag about the millions of miles of data they have to evolve the software. Those millions of miles have certainly gone down to a trickle.


----------



## Gatica

Kizzy said:


> An update a while ago (thinking over a year) disconnected phone volume from car volume for media playback. Has this changed recently?


I am on 2021.4.6 and when playing audio from my iPhone via bluetooth if I press the volume buttons on my phone the car's volume changes as well, this is also the case if I am looking at my phone and change the volume using the car's controls the phone shows the volume going up or down on its screen.


----------



## Enginerd

Since installing 2021.4.10.1 on 2/26 (3LR), I haven't been able to connect with the remote app. Anyone else?


----------



## Francois Gaucher

Enginerd said:


> Since installing 2021.4.10.1 on 2/26 (3LR), I haven't been able to connect with the remote app. Anyone else?


I have also a 3LR and got that version yesterday and I have no problem with the app connection with the car.


----------



## sduck

Enginerd said:


> Since installing 2021.4.10.1 on 2/26 (3LR), I haven't been able to connect with the remote app. Anyone else?


Have you done the usual due diligence stuff? Like reboot the car, disconnect and reconnect the app, sign out and back in again, that stuff?


----------



## Enginerd

sduck said:


> Have you done the usual due diligence stuff? Like reboot the car, disconnect and reconnect the app, sign out and back in again, that stuff?


I had done most of it, including updating the app. Signing out of the app worked. Thanks!


----------



## GDN

Kizzy said:


> An update a while ago (thinking over a year) disconnected phone volume from car volume for media playback. Has this changed recently?


They did change how this worked a year or so back, but mine changed and works as @Gatica describes it. If I change the volume in the car, it changes the volume on the phone and the phone indicator shows it moving.


----------



## gary in NY

Used to be when listening to FM radio (I still use that as my primary music source) the song/station info used to display next to the station frequency. It was a bit lagging the current song, but it was there. That disappeared a few updates ago. I thought it was my station, but it works fine in my Tacoma without any lag and shows the album/artist info also (no album art though).

I suppose I could try rebooting the car and see if that helps. I haven't done that in a while.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Today was my first trip after 10.1 update. Since it was a weekend, I didn't expect it to be pre-warmed, and it wasn't. About 3 blocks from home and still no heat blasting at me, I noticed the temp controls were grayed out, like disabled. I tapped the fan icon, then tapped "auto", which switched to "manual" mode. Tapped it again, which turned on "auto" and I had heat again. I've never seen this behaviour before.


----------



## garsh

Just got a notification that 2021.4.11 is available.
I need to wait to install - leaving to get dinner in a few minutes.


----------



## JustTheTip

Yup!!


----------



## garsh

Just "Minor updates" again.


----------



## sduck

I'm getting convinced they're just throwing out these empty updates to see how many of us will update anyway. It's like a weird fetish they have or something.


----------



## TrevP

2021.4.6 downloaded yesterday but never got the install notice. Decided to reboot this evening and got this


----------



## garsh

sduck said:


> I'm getting convinced they're just throwing out these empty updates to see how many of us will update anyway. It's like a weird fetish they have or something.


Honestly, I don't understand why ALL minor version updates aren't simply "Minor Fixes".
My OCD thinks that only a major version should introduce new features.


----------



## NickJonesS71

Mike said:


> 2021 Kona EV.


Great vehicle for 25k with incentives. Almost bought one myself


----------



## Garlan Garner

In the beginning - there were a lot of updates and features that could be added.

Just like cell phones. ( bigger screen.....etc. )

Now....what update can have people scrambling for a NEW phone? The LONG waiting lines for the latest and greatest cell phone is dwindling rapidly.

In the theme of simplicity......what other features are being requested in these updates?

Any additional updates is just icing on the cake - not expected or required. (except FSD)

I have the greatest vehicle ever created - RIGHT NOW - in my garage. ( until my roadster arrives ),


----------



## FRC

Garlan Garner said:


> (except FSD)


And there you have it!


----------



## Madmolecule

FRC said:


> And there you have it!


And FSD is not just an upgrade like a fart. It is a major part of the investment and part of what should've been filled out in the "We owe sheet" when I purchased the vehicle. I agree 100% that is the best vehicle ever created to date. It also will probably be the greatest company in history. And because they have created those things it is the perfect opportunity for them to become honest with the consumer and not over sell the product and let us know what we bought what it will do and when it will be delivered. Since the every car produce was capable of FSD allegedly at the time of purchase. I know they were confused or lied to us about the 2.5 computer, but since the car with theoretically not need to be modified to add FSD later, they should've not sold until it was ready. It would be different if the cameras were not installed or something like that and that would have to be added to the car to be able to add FSD at a later date. But the story I was told and the story they are currently saying is the only difference is whether you pay for it or not. So the big advantage as you buying it early and getting at the cheapest price. The only problem was I paid $10,000 more for my model three then the exact same model three my wife bought a little over a year later. The tax credit was supposedly to my benefit and also she didn't have to pay the referral advertisement fee of $1500 that I did. I definitely did not short tesla, I went long by investing in their product and their company instead of their stock. I believed in their stock but many of us early adopters invested in the product instead of stock. It has been fun to drive in the best car I've ever had but wasn't the smartest investment?

But more importantly what's going on with the car name? It is starting to fade away. I was hoping it would actually get more integrated into the car and become self aware an all commands would be based with the car's name. To not address your car by it's name is somewhat disrespectful. Robots have feelings too


----------



## iChris93

Madmolecule said:


> And FSD is not just an upgrade like a fart.


----------



## sduck

Garlan Garner said:


> In the theme of simplicity......what other features are being requested in these updates?


Not a feature, but what should be an easy fix - the usb album art thing. They've been ignoring this despite 100's, if not 1000's of people bugging them about it.


----------



## skygraff

sduck said:


> Not a feature, but what should be an easy fix - the usb album art thing. They've been ignoring this despite 100's, if not 1000's of people bugging them about it.


Right!

And the voice commands for tuning radio/TuneIn stations which is a safety thing that, apparently only has 1 person bothered a d I'm lousy at bugging them but I did initiate a support ticket they aborted and I do a bug report every update (not that they see those).

Point being, not many features introduced lately but whatever bugs they've been squashing sure haven't been the ones we've been squawking about on here.


----------



## Philbio

I'm hoping all these minor updates are keeping the V11 update "hidden" until it breaks cover on the refreshed Model S/X. I imagine Tesla would want to showcase the new UI on the "newest" vehicles before rolling it out to the rest of the fleet shortly after - so hopefully March will be a big update month for us all.


----------



## NR4P

Updated to 2021.4.10.1 two days ago. Now have odd Supercharger predictions. See attached. No way had 5 mins to go to 90%. No destination was set. After 10 mins it reset to 20 mins remaining.

This can happen with a destination set to arrive at 20% but never saw this bad one before.


----------



## Mike

Just got 4.11 installed.

Completed all usual new software resets, etc.

My temperamental charge port door (which is set for mobile replacement on 17 Mar 2021) will no longer open regardless of what I do. 

Hopefully after a deep sleep cycle the charge port door will respond to commands to open it.


----------



## lance.bailey

have you reached in from the trunk to yank it's chain?


----------



## Mike

lance.bailey said:


> have you reached in from the trunk to yank it's chain?


Yes I did.

I went back and just forced it open, so now the thing will respond to software commands to open (and close).

Obviously a mechanical issue that was amplified by the latest software.


----------



## LooseChange

Mike said:


> Yes I did.
> 
> I went back and just forced it open, so now the thing will respond to software commands to open (and close).
> 
> Obviously a mechanical issue that was amplified by the latest software.


I had the exact same thing 2 releases ago. Mobile service was scheduled to replace it as well. 2 days prior to the appt I let the car sit in the garage untouched 48 hrs so beyond just the 1 overnight deep sleep. The service arrived, door started working again just like that. I've had no issues since. That's the second thing resolved with a long deep sleep. I'd be curious what happens with yours now.


----------



## Numbersix

sduck said:


> Not a feature, but what should be an easy fix - the usb album art thing. They've been ignoring this despite 100's, if not 1000's of people bugging them about it.


Missing album art is one of my longest ongoing issues. Since I picked up my 2018 Model 3. I've lost count how many times I've transcoded my entire music collection and re-inserted album art using tag utilities of various sorts. What makes it so annoying is the moving target. One software release breaks it, another one fixes it. In 2018 my car played everything I threw at it but I'm down to Flac and aac. Almost all album art is missing now, after it working a few months ago.


----------



## Numbersix

Major Problem with 2021.4.6. Or just my Model Y 🤷🏻‍♂️. Got the perpetual black screen yesterday morning. Car still drives, held down steering wheel buttons, nothing... after 5 minutes Tesla logo appears, bunch of weird screen things happen, logo disappears then reappears... upon final screen reboot, car completely forgets who it is. All driver profiles gone! No settings retained besides key cards and phone keys and strangely streaming music favorites. Did I mention car forgot it’s own name? I’ve had the black screen that takes a while to start back up, but this never happened. Awaiting service call on Thursday. It forgot Wi-Fi settings and had issues connecting to my Wi-Fi again because it detected 2021.4.6.2. Ultimately failed downloading update because it had no throughout. Also, did anyone else notice on 2021.4.6, the scheduled charging completely changed? Wtf? I had it set to start charging at 1AM, my super off peak hour. But now I can only set the -ending- time? I’d qualify that change as more than a ”minor bug fix.“


----------



## gary in NY

On 2021.4.11 now, and my FM station/song/artist text has returned to the big screen. But upon my first approach to the car after the update, it failed to recognize my phone (an ongoing problem for the past so many months). This problem bugs me more than any of the others mentioned here. I can't go anywhere without the key card, or fumbling around with BT on the phone while my hands are full or standing in the rain or snow.


----------



## sduck

Numbersix said:


> Missing album art is one of my longest ongoing issues. ...What makes it so annoying is the moving target. One software release breaks it, another one fixes it. ...


This is kind of confusing - album art in usb has always worked until version 2020.44, at least on my model 3, and hasn't worked at all since then in any version. Perhaps you didn't have it embedded properly those times it stopped working previously or some other problem.

edit: mods, or whoever is in charge of these things, the latest version is 2021.4.11 now.


----------



## Numbersix

sduck said:


> This is kind of confusing - album art in usb has always worked until version 2020.44, at least on my model 3, and hasn't worked at all since then in any version. Perhaps you didn't have it embedded properly those times it stopped working previously or some other problem.
> 
> edit: mods, or whoever is in charge of these things, the latest version is 2021.4.11 now.


It's been a game of chase for me. Art has worked on & off several times since 2018. Transcoding all lossless, aiff, and others formats to Flac helped with the playing issues and even though album art shows up fine on my computer, in the car is a different story. I use a tag editor to paste album art into the file. It's just strange Because I can see the album art on my computer then in the car it's not there, I paste it back in and it'll view correctly maybe a couple times a year. I wish Tesla would publish a detailed description of the file formats it supports and also how album art in those formats are supported. Even better would be a utility they release that corrects these issues on your USB drive files.


----------



## francoisp

Numbersix said:


> It's been a game of chase for me. Art has worked on & off several times since 2018. Transcoding all lossless, aiff, and others formats to Flac helped with the playing issues and even though album art shows up fine on my computer, in the car is a different story. I use a tag editor to paste album art into the file. It's just strange Because I can see the album art on my computer then in the car it's not there, I paste it back in and it'll view correctly maybe a couple times a year. I wish Tesla would publish a detailed description of the file formats it supports and also how album art in those formats are supported. Even better would be a utility they release that corrects these issues on your USB drive files.


All I want is for the Search function to include results from the USB. I have over 10,000 entries and the USB index doesn't even work right.


----------



## Mike

LooseChange said:


> I had the exact same thing 2 releases ago. Mobile service was scheduled to replace it as well. 2 days prior to the appt I let the car sit in the garage untouched 48 hrs so beyond just the 1 overnight deep sleep. The service arrived, door started working again just like that. I've had no issues since. That's the second thing resolved with a long deep sleep. I'd be curious what happens with yours now.


I tried it today after completing some errands.

Didn't respond to any software commands to open, so I manually pried it open so I could recharge.

Once it's topped to 90% tomorrow morning, it will sit untouched for a few days, so I'll try again on the weekend.


----------



## Mike

Numbersix said:


> Missing album art is one of my longest ongoing issues. Since I picked up my 2018 Model 3. I've lost count how many times I've transcoded my entire music collection and re-inserted album art using tag utilities of various sorts. What makes it so annoying is the moving target. One software release breaks it, another one fixes it. In 2018 my car played everything I threw at it but I'm down to Flac and aac. Almost all album art is missing now, after it working a few months ago.


My longest ongoing issue is the lights in the trunk never work until the car is woken up.

If I open the trunk using the latch above the rear license plate while the car is home, unlocked and asleep, the interior of the trunk is pitch black.


----------



## lance.bailey

just checked that @Mike and the lights came on in the trunk of my sleeping car when i used the outside latch by the licence plate.


----------



## Mike

lance.bailey said:


> just checked that @Mike and the lights came on in the trunk of my sleeping car when i used the outside latch by the licence plate.


I'm jealous


----------



## lance.bailey

granted they are not very bright in the daylight and I had to stick my head in the trunk to see them on the left and right side, but they were definitely on and the car had been sitting idle for 2 days, not plugged it so it must have been asleep. I would have used the app or pinged it's IP, but that would have woken it up and messed up the test.


----------



## Mike

lance.bailey said:


> granted they are not very bright in the daylight and I had to stick my head in the trunk to see them on the left and right side, but they were definitely on and the car had been sitting idle for 2 days, not plugged it so it must have been asleep. I would have used the app or pinged it's IP, but that would have woken it up and messed up the test.


One of my limited modifications was to replace the OEM lights with units about 10 times as bright.

Once the car is awake, the lights operate in accordance with manufacturer specifications...but I have to wake the car up first, every time.


----------



## skygraff

Bad news, good news of 10.1 and 11:

Still no voice commands for playing radio or TuneIn stations (pops up search screen). Is this just me?

That said, no USB error on either (minimal testing) since reinstalling my Jeda hub. Hope that continues. If so, credit where credit's due on squashing a bug.


----------



## lance.bailey

i may have missed them before, and missed someone mentioning them, but after moving to 2021.4.10.1 I noticed a pair of parallel lines on the display, perhaps indicating the lines in the parking spot? i've circled them in the second picture. I've never noticed them before until pulling into a parking space behind a car this evening.


----------



## Mike

lance.bailey said:


> i may have missed them before, and missed someone mentioning them, but after moving to 2021.4.10.1 I noticed a pair of parallel lines on the display, perhaps indicating the lines in the parking spot? i've circled them in the second picture. I've never noticed them before until pulling into a parking space behind a car this evening.
> 
> View attachment 37296
> View attachment 37297


Is that the sun showing as a rendered reflection in the hood of your car?


----------



## garsh

Mike said:


> Is that the sun showing as a rendered reflection in the hood of your car?


Tesla has had sun reflections on the rendered car for quite a while.

@lance.bailey , could those be partial lines for the parking space in front of you?
Can you rotate the vehicle rendering around a bit and see how it changes?


----------



## Mike

garsh said:


> Tesla has had sun reflections on the rendered car for quite a while.
> 
> @lance.bailey , could those be partial lines for the parking space in front of you?
> Can you rotate the vehicle rendering around a bit and see how it changes?


I never paid attention to the rendering enough to notice the sun before. Cool.


----------



## lance.bailey

Mike said:


> I never paid attention to the rendering enough to notice the sun before. Cool.


it was near sundown (6:00pm) in a corner of Canada where "sun" is an impression more than a reality. The reflection on the hood was hopeful at best.


----------



## lance.bailey

garsh said:


> @lance.bailey , could those be partial lines for the parking space in front of you?
> Can you rotate the vehicle rendering around a bit and see how it changes?


ii think you are right, but I have never noticed them before. granted I don't often pull into a space where there is another spot ahead of me, i tend to pull into a spot ending in a curb to minimize the number of cars and people around the car when parked. I wonder, if I were to back into a spot, if there would be similar lines behind the car in it's rendering.

more research.


----------



## GDN

Mike said:


> I never paid attention to the rendering enough to notice the sun before. Cool.


Not too far off topic, but I believe if you look at night you may see stars reflecting from the roof. There used to be a few subtleties like that, but I just kind of gloss over them these days.


----------



## serpico007

2021.4.11 is coming from the cloud right now!


----------



## skygraff

Whelp, had the USB error when I got in, today, but cleared up after a tug ‘n snug. We’ll see if it happens again after going to sleep.

Meantime, since nobody’s chiming in about also having the voice command issue, I’ve scheduled another mobile service visit and won’t complain about the stupidity of physically accessing the car for what should be available via download reports.


----------



## Malaromane

lance.bailey said:


> ii think you are right, but I have never noticed them before. granted I don't often pull into a space where there is another spot ahead of me, i tend to pull into a spot ending in a curb to minimize the number of cars and people around the car when parked. I wonder, if I were to back into a spot, if there would be similar lines behind the car in it's rendering.


Did a quick experiment as I pulled into the parking lot at work this morning. I always back into parking spots so I watched for the lines of the parking spot to appear on the 3d render. No lines.

Then pulled forward into a spot in front of me (nice to have an empty parking lot to play in). Lines rendered.

Makes sense to me. As you are pulling forward, you can't easily see the line so having the rendered lines could help you to keep yourself centred. But when you're backing in, you've got the camera view(s) so having the rendered lines isn't as necessary.


----------



## garsh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367330076702875650


----------



## lance.bailey

yep, some parking experiments last night - it seems that the lines on the lot - and once the curb I was nosing into - can be rendered by the display.

sometimes.

it is haphazard at best and once i watched them appear/disappear/appear on the display.


----------



## lance.bailey

LTE datastreams were wonky after the last update.

unable to check for software and TuneIn could not connect. LTE bars were strong, not on wifi (in the middle of farm land), Careoke and streaming worked. that is all i checked.

two thumb reboot fixed the software update check, but not TuneIn. needed to log out, wait a VERY long time for the QRcode to appear and then log in again. after that all was well.


----------



## Numbersix

Numbersix said:


> Major Problem with 2021.4.6. Or just my Model Y 🤷🏻‍♂️. Got the perpetual black screen yesterday morning. Car still drives, held down steering wheel buttons, nothing... after 5 minutes Tesla logo appears, bunch of weird screen things happen, logo disappears then reappears... upon final screen reboot, car completely forgets who it is. All driver profiles gone!...


This has been resolved, remotely by Tesla, mobile service visit wasn't even necessary. I doubt the issue was with release 2021.4.6 or else there would be major forums blowing up. But I have no idea in the end what would cause a "database corruption" severe enough to blow away all driver profiles, the name of the car and almost ever other setting. Tesla reached out to me (shout out to Tyson's Corner service center👍) over the phone prior to my appointment day and remotely pushed out the maps data which was corrupted as well as the full 2021.4.6 release again. Now the car is back to it's senses and I have to redo the driver profiles. No way to recover those, cloud based profiles didn't come quick enough to save me🤷🏻‍♂️.


----------



## M3OC Rules

Numbersix said:


> This has been resolved, remotely by Tesla, mobile service visit wasn't even necessary. I doubt the issue was with release 2021.4.6 or else there would be major forums blowing up. But I have no idea in the end what would cause a "database corruption" severe enough to blow away all driver profiles, the name of the car and almost ever other setting. Tesla reached out to me (shout out to Tyson's Corner service center👍) over the phone prior to my appointment day and remotely pushed out the maps data which was corrupted as well as the full 2021.4.6 release again. Now the car is back to it's senses and I have to redo the driver profiles. No way to recover those, cloud based profiles didn't come quick enough to save me🤷🏻‍♂️.


I had this too several updates ago. After many many reboots it recovered and I could redo my profiles, name, etc. Bummed I lost my all time efficiency. It survived HW3 but not this.


----------



## NickJonesS71

they also added Scheduled charging to the HVAC control screen when in park. Seems easier to me that you'd want all your settings like that and leave heat on dog mode etc in one logical place. Dig it


----------



## GDN

After 42 days I finally got this release. And the bugs that go with it. I took a short drive to pick up dinner and two things had issues. First is I'm getting old and can't remember what one was, the second was I pulled back up to the house and although the Garage Door indicator popped up, it did not open my garage door. I had to do it manually. Maybe the second one will come back to me during my sleep.


----------



## Bigriver

GDN said:


> the Garage Door indicator popped up, it did not open my garage door.


I have a high rate of failure of the home link garage door right after many of the OTA updates. Just the first time or 2 and then it self corrects. At least it's the updates that I blame it on. Will be interested to know if it self corrects for you.


----------



## RickO2018

Yes, nothing major for some time. Wish less programming resources were spent on games and other little things and more on feature many have asked for., such as way points and sensitivity adjustments for Sentry.


----------



## JWardell

I started looking into reports of increased regen yesterday after I finally got my first update of 2020 to 4.11. Easy to wrap your head around when your dash gauges show battery power and temperature!

I still had absolute zero regen when my battery was 27-28F. I'm certainly glad is this isn't a bug that would charge the battery below freezing and potentially cause a fire.

Another drive with the pack at 34F and I had a shocking 23kW of regen. Certainly not 150kW of full regen, but I would not expect that level unless the pack was in the 40's. So Tesla has definitely raised up the bottom of the regen curve a bit.

I'm hoping to catch a log of the transition between below freezing to above in the next few days to see what's really going on.


As for the LED bulb/garage door discussion...most garage door openers operate on 315MHz or 390MHz ISM bands. It's very common for AC to DC power supplies to operate their switching circuits in a similar range of 200-400MHz. Usually not a problem with something with a nice metal shield and filters to absorb all the electromagnetic noise, as would be with your computer's power supply...but LED bulbs have now been a "race to the bottom" to make them for pennies, so they cut a lot of that and emit a ton of RF noise in these frequencies. Combine that with the fact that they are often mounted to the ceiling close to your garage door opener, and it's going to cause issues.

It's not the LED blinking...cheap supplies will flicker the LEDs with the AC at 120Hz, well below RF frequencies. But they no doubt don't have any filtering and further act as an antenna for that 200MHz power supply switcher.

Your best bet is try try a couple different models and brands of LED bulbs...and if you have some older ones (back when they used to cost $10+ each) try those as well. You should hopefully find one that doesn't use that frequency range. OR try some of the super basic filament LED bulbs that have no AC to DC supply at all.


----------



## garsh

Hi guys,

I moved a couple of the sub-discussions into new threads. You can find them here if you wish to continue those discussions:

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/psa-led-bulbs-can-interfere-with-garage-door-openers.17712/https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...ng-with-software-build-v10-2-2021-4-11.17711/


----------



## bwilson4web

The only change I noticed was the flashing blue "nag" alarm at one time looked more red than blue. I hope it wasn't just me but it was around sun rise. I've not repeated it in daylight.

With traffic alert on and turning into the setting Sun, it flashed red again. It appears to reproduce.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Achooo

Bigriver said:


> I have a high rate of failure of the home link garage door right after many of the OTA updates. Just the first time or 2 and then it self corrects. At least it's the updates that I blame it on. Will be interested to know if it self corrects for you.


I have been having a high rate of failure in both the Y and the 3 for about a month now. I was blaming it on something being wrong with my garage door opener not being able to receive the signal properly, but maybe it's a problem on the homelink side.


----------



## Achooo

Incident report while upgrading to 2021.4.11: 

The notification for the update on the model 3 popped up yesterday around 3 or 4 in the afternoon. I started it remotely from the app and then didn’t really pay attention (car was at home plugged in with charging scheduled for 10 PM). 

When I got home a few hours later, I checked on the car via the app, and it was stuck at updating 80%. I left it to finish and went to bed. This morning, same thing, 80%. Also, the car never started charging at the scheduled 10 PM. 

This morning, I did the double scroll wheel reset. As the Tesla T popped up on screen, HVAC turned on, and I got the charging started notification on my phone. The car then proceeded to complete the installation successfully. 

I’m really not sure why this happened, but wanted to report. I did have the fleeting and probably irrational fear that I may have bricked the car and may need to tow to SC. 😬

Notes:
- The car has strong WiFi. 
- Our Model Y, parked right next to the 3, started the update around the same time yesterday, and it completed successfully without any hold-ups and pretty quickly. 
- This has never happened before.


----------



## JimmT

Got the update earlier this week and drove for the first time today. It's fixed the text sending bug that I had for the previous two versions, I was able to reply and send text messages without any problems with my iPhone 12 now.


----------



## Mike

Bigriver said:


> I have a high rate of failure of the home link garage door right after many of the OTA updates. Just the first time or 2 and then it self corrects. At least it's the updates that I blame it on. Will be interested to know if it self corrects for you.


I had this issue but it wouldn't self correct.

It was solved last year with a replacement Homelink peice of hardware inside the car.


----------



## PiperPaul

Just installed 2021.4.11 and went to check the Release Notes. Here's what I saw:








And if I navigate to the Software screen and choose the Release Notes link nothing happens.

When I can make some time I'll scan through this thread to see what I'm missing.
At least the Forum will let me know the exciting new features in this release.


----------



## Bigriver

@PiperPaul, this is Teslaeese for bug fixes. Undefined bug fixes and other undefined changes.


----------



## FRC

PiperPaul said:


> Just installed 2021.4.11 and went to check the Release Notes. Here's what I saw:
> View attachment 37385
> 
> And if I navigate to the Software screen and choose the Release Notes link nothing happens.
> 
> When I can make some time I'll scan through this thread to see what I'm missing.
> At least the Forum will let me know the exciting new features in this release.


Your screenshot clearly details each and every "exciting new feature" in 4.11.


----------



## DocScott

Although actually, this time around the improved regen at temperatures just above freezing is kind of a big deal for many of us. It should help improve efficiency on short trips (e.g. errands) in spring and fall. I live at the top of a big hill, so if it's 40°F I can lose a lot of potential energy just going to the supermarket or the pharmacy a few blocks away.


----------



## JWardell

Another small new change:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/m07ot6


----------



## garsh

I've updated the OP with the "improved low-temperature regen" information.


garsh said:


> *Undocumented Improvements in 2021.4.11*
> Several people are reporting stronger regen at lower temperatures. Discussion available here:​https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...ng-with-software-build-v10-2-2021-4-11.17711/


----------



## GDN

GDN said:


> After 42 days I finally got this release. And the bugs that go with it. I took a short drive to pick up dinner and two things had issues. First is I'm getting old and can't remember what one was, the second was I pulled back up to the house and although the Garage Door indicator popped up, it did not open my garage door. I had to do it manually. Maybe the second one will come back to me during my sleep.


I believe the problem to have been one off. I only have a single example since then, one trip out of the house over the weekend. When I returned the garage door opened on it's own as it should have.

Others noted and I do believe maybe this happened once or twice after other releases, but this has never been a persistent problem for me. Typically the garage door works without fail for me every time.


----------



## Long Ranger

GDN said:


> I took a short drive to pick up dinner and two things had issues. First is I'm getting old and can't remember what one was, the second was I pulled back up to the house and although the Garage Door indicator popped up, it did not open my garage door.





GDN said:


> I believe the problem to have been one off. I only have a single example since then, one trip out of the house over the weekend. When I returned the garage door opened on it's own as it should have.


Hey, and you remembered that that the garage door opened. Sounds like both problems were one-offs!


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

Finally, after upgrading to 2021.4.11, the car has finally stopped veering into turning lanes, at least on my way to work. It also didn't veer into the shoulder before exiting the highway, which had been a problem every since we've had navigate on autopilot here... It flashes (~250m) before exiting, but doesn't veer off course, cancels the signal before actually re-signaling and exiting properly. Weird but much less dangerous.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

My biggest issue is I still have it jerk to the right going through a particular intersection when the lane turn markings are two lanes wide, once it didn't do it, but after that, it continues to pull to the right.
How hard could that be to address? Harder than I imagine obviously.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I have a fork in I94 by St. Cloud, MN that autopilot can't decide which one to take and I always end up jerking the wheel to the right. It's done this maybe 3 times, each time months apart. I'm hoping one of these days it'll be fixed.


----------



## lance.bailey

are you navigating on a route during this? I have a curved exit which then forks off to the right. I auto exit the freeway, take the ramp, curve to the left and the completely fail to either follow the curve to the left or take the secondary exit forking to the right which would follow the route I am navigating.

maybe someday.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

lance.bailey said:


> are you navigating on a route during this? I have a curved exit which then forks off to the right. I auto exit the freeway, take the ramp, curve to the left and the completely fail to either follow the curve to the left or take the secondary exit forking to the right which would follow the route I am navigating.
> 
> maybe someday.


Yes. The intended path obviously goes off to the right in maps, and the left exits to the city. but AP just hugs the middle of the lane, heading into the fork. To avoid a sudden "take control" alert and prevent my sleeping wife from having a heart attack, I take control before it's too late. In all fairness, I probably had NOA turned off due goofy and sometimes rude lane changing, and possibly that would help.


----------



## garsh

Rick Steinwand said:


> Yes. The intended path obviously goes off to the right in maps, and the left exits to the city. but AP just hugs the middle of the lane


AP, or NoA?


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Rick Steinwand said:


> Yes. The intended path obviously goes off to the right in maps, and the left exits to the city. but AP just hugs the middle of the lane, heading into the fork. To avoid a sudden "take control" alert and prevent my sleeping wife from having a heart attack, I take control before it's too late. In all fairness, I probably had NOA turned off due goofy and sometimes rude lane changing, and possibly that would help.





garsh said:


> AP, or NoA?


AP.


----------



## garsh

Rick Steinwand said:


> AP.


Then that explains it.
AP can't handle lane splits. You need NoA if you want the car to be able to choose a fork in the road correctly.


----------



## lance.bailey

when fail i described above happen i am in NOA.


----------



## D. J.

agreed - NOA consistently fails to handle the lane split from Eastbound I70 to I76 in Denver. It’s a Left exit that splits into 2 lanes. Always requires disengaging NOA to put it into the right lane.

FSD improvements can’t come soon enough for some of these “dumb” situations.


----------



## serpico007

I got this nasty bug now since the last update I did, 2021.4.11. Any time I want to send a text via voice I get an error. It appears right in the screen in front of me as soon as the mic icon disappears. It says this feature only works with iOS 13 and Android ... and above. Then quits. I've never seen it before until this latest update. Anyone else getting this error in their cars, Model S or other? I've had my phone for 2 months now and it worked ok before.


----------



## francoisp

serpico007 said:


> I got this nasty bug now since the last update I did, 2021.4.11. Any time I want to send a text via voice I get an error. It appears right in the screen in front of me as soon as the mic icon disappears. It says this feature only works with iOS 13 and Android ... and above. Then quits. I've never seen it before until this latest update. Anyone else getting this error in their cars, Model S or other? I've had my phone for 2 months now and it worked ok before.


The usual questions:
1- did you try the "two-button" reset on the car?
2- did you reboot your phone?


----------



## serpico007

I did those but now I'm just waiting for the next update. I've had various issues this past year with older Android and iOS phones during the updates. But this error is new to me.


----------



## francoisp

serpico007 said:


> I did those but now I'm just waiting for the next update. I've had various issues this past year with older Android and iOS phones during the updates. But this error is new to me.


Strange. My wife's phone is a 5 year old Nexus 6P and she has no issue. What's your default messenger app on your phone? We use Google's Messenger.


----------



## serpico007

francoisp said:


> Strange. My wife's phone is a 5 year old Nexus 6P and she has no issue. What's your default messenger app on your phone? We use Google's Messenger.


Just Apple's Messages app. It worked fine before this update.


----------



## Bigriver

serpico007 said:


> I got this nasty bug now since the last update I did, 2021.4.11. Any time I want to send a text via voice I get an error. It appears right in the screen in front of me as soon as the mic icon disappears. It says this feature only works with iOS 13 and Android ... and above. Then quits. I've never seen it before until this latest update. Anyone else getting this error in their cars, Model S or other? I've had my phone for 2 months now and it worked ok before.


Yeah, I have the same problem, or at least a similar problem.

First, I think it is only an S/X issue. I am on 2021.4.11 in both my model 3 and my model X, and it works fine in the model 3. So you'll get no sympathy from the model 3 crowd. 😏

My problem is like yours in that if I use a voice command to text someone, it will correctly dictate my request (send a message to Sam), then the words just disappear from the screen with nothing further. I have obsessively tried every combination of words and asking it to send messages to different people, and I have found that the failure only occurs:

if I have a single phone number for a contact
if there is a single person with that name in my contact list
If there are multiple numbers or multiple names I need to pick from, it will provide those options to me and everything is fine.

My workaround has been to either initiate the message from the center screen, or to add a second dummy phone number for the contacts I use most that fall into this trouble area. Actually, I just found something that worked perfectly on a brief test: in my contacts on my phone, I added a second phone number that was exactly the same as the real phone number. It tricked the system into working.

I would note that this has also been a problem for me on earlier software versions, then at some point it worked again (and I deleted all my dummy second phone numbers for frequent contacts) then it stopped working again.

The difference with my situation from what you described is I never get any error message. The words just float off the screen with no feedback. But I am curious if your problem is also linked to having only one phone number for a contact?

I know my problem manifests with an iPhone 11 and an iPhone 12pro. I also had someone confirm the problem in a non-iPhone. It's only a failure of voice command to message; making a phone call works.


----------



## serpico007

I've had that issue before, where the text disappears after it shows up on the screen. I'm hoping all these bug fix releases are preparing us for v11. Then this is just part of the breaking that happens along the way until it all works. I wonder if switching from Advanced to Standard for updates would help me? Is Advanced similar to beta? Though the world of tech we live in these days, everything is a beta.  Don't get me started with Voice Assistants and smart home tech. Ugh. Today was one of those days.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Anyone notice that it seems like the map is slightly more zoomed out when driving with a destination set and the view is heading up? Oddly, I feel like it started this weekend, even though I updated the software days ago. 

I tried manually zooming in but the view reset back to where it was.


----------



## james connolly

Hi, Got 2021.4.11 at the weekend. I notice that if I set a destination to a supercharger the battery starts to do "pre conditioning battery for fast charging" straight away, even though the supercharger is 90 miles away. It goes off after about 15mins and then comes on again about 15mins from the supercharger. Never had that before. Pre conditioning for fast charging should only come on about 10-15 mins before you arrive at the supercharger. Why did it turn on at the start of the journey ?


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

PalmtreesCalling said:


> My biggest issue is I still have it jerk to the right going through a particular intersection when the lane turn markings are two lanes wide, once it didn't do it, but after that, it continues to pull to the right.
> How hard could that be to address? Harder than I imagine obviously.


Here is the screenshot from Google maps of the intersection where it jerks to the right.


----------



## Lgkahn

4.12 downloading


----------



## oshw

Minor bugs and cold weather improvements (Canada at least) 2021.4.12


----------



## Rick Steinwand

oshw said:


> Minor bugs and cold weather improvements (Canada at least) 2021.4.12


I don't understand that. I thought we all noticed improved cold weather regen in 4.11.


----------



## GDN

Rick Steinwand said:


> I don't understand that. I thought we all noticed improved cold weather regen in 4.11.


They just now decided it might be OK to tell us what they did.


----------



## garsh

Rick Steinwand said:


> I don't understand that. I thought we all noticed improved cold weather regen in 4.11.


Yeah, I think they just forgot to update the release notes on 2021.4.11.


----------



## garsh

OP Updated.


garsh said:


> *Release Notes 2021.4.12:*
> *Minor Cold Weather Improvements and Bug Fixes*​Additional enhancements have been made to improve the overall experience of your Tesla vehicle in cold weather.​


----------



## Rick Steinwand

garsh said:


> Yeah, I think they just forgot to update the release notes on 2021.4.11.


... and those of us with cold weather, noticed.

I got 4.12 earlier than usual. Usually ~1500 or more on Tesla Fi get it before me. This time it was like ~300. I wonder if they're pushing 4.12 to cold climates first? Or just random luck?


----------



## FRC

Rick Steinwand said:


> ... and those of us with cold weather, noticed.
> 
> I got 4.12 earlier than usual. Usually ~1500 or more on Tesla Fi get it before me. This time it was like ~300. I wonder if they're pushing 4.12 to cold climates first? Or just random luck?


Random luck. I live in Georgia and got it Saturday. I pretty sure we don't qualify as a cold climate.


----------



## r-e-l

Rick Steinwand said:


> ... and those of us with cold weather, noticed.
> 
> I got 4.12 earlier than usual. Usually ~1500 or more on Tesla Fi get it before me. This time it was like ~300. I wonder if they're pushing 4.12 to cold climates first? Or just random luck?


Strange... i too got it and i typically get those updates very late in the update cycle.


----------



## skygraff

Got it (.12) earlier than usual too.

Still broken voice commands (they switched me from mobile to SC appointment for some reason) and USB error.

On the regen thing, I noticed less obtrusive dots with .11 but, along with it, a regular alert, each time I used regen to slow/stop, telling me the regen was reduced. Seemed plenty strong so the alert is sort of a nuisance message. Doing a bug report is weird because the message goes away as soon as you press the button so, next time, I’ll do a bug report with the historical alert list on screen.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

I"m still seeing problems with sunrise sunset blinding the camera and telling me to take over. I don't know how Elon and team will get around this. It seems to be for a physical filter, or different cameras. Admittedly, i'm not a camera firmware guy, so maybe they can address this with software, but i'm skeptical.... Thoughts? Posting it here becuase I keep hoping each new release proves me wrong.


----------



## lance.bailey

i am also seeing sunset issues, but don't know if it is due to time of year combined with my latitude or if it is an issue with this rev's algorithms.


----------



## Achooo

PalmtreesCalling said:


> I"m still seeing problems with sunrise sunset blinding the camera and telling me to take over. I don't know how Elon and team will get around this. It seems to be for a physical filter, or different cameras. Admittedly, i'm not a camera firmware guy, so maybe they can address this with software, but i'm skeptical.... Thoughts? Posting it here becuase I keep hoping each new release proves me wrong.


I'm having a similar problem where if the sun is right in my face, early morning, then phantom breaking under bridges and overpasses becomes an intolerable issue. This is happening in places where I used to have no problem. I think that the time change to DST and it's resulting change in the position on the sun during my commute may also have uncovered some problem areas. This is yet another reason to do away with time changes every 6 months. Pick a time and stick to it!


----------



## PiperPaul

Aw @garsh - you've spoiled my fun. I'm just getting 4.12 now and wanted to check in the morning to see if there actually were release notes this time.


garsh said:


> OP Updated.


----------



## DocScott

I'm on 4.12 now and--wow--the map zooms in _a lot_ on surface streets and zooms out _a lot_ on interstates. That seems to be true whether navigating to a destination or not.

When zoomed in on the surface streets, traffic lights are marked on the map. Has that always been true and I just haven't been zoomed in enough to see them, or is that new?


----------



## sduck

As far as I know there are two ways to zoom in and out on the map - you can pinch it, or use the little + and - buttons. If you pinch in or out, it'll go back to the previous zoom level after a bit; but if you use the buttons it'll stay at that level. And I think the zoom level it goes to when you're on an interstate highway stays the same no matter how you have the local zoom set. So maybe you used the buttons to zoom recently, which will make the interstate transition more jarring? (this is without an active navigation in progress - that adds another level of complications)

I don't know about the street lights - I've never noticed them, that might be new.


----------



## Bigriver

sduck said:


> If you pinch in or out, it'll go back to the previous zoom level after a bit; but if you use the buttons it'll stay at that level.


I was so happy to see this because it does seem the navigation system wants to decide the level of zoom for you, and I can't say that I had ever tried the +/- buttons. But I did not find that it stayed zoomed in for me. I'm sure it also interacts with the view selected in the upper right corner, so maybe I didn't fully try all options and perhaps I was zooming in further than it was comfortable maintaining.

I did notice that the model 3 has a different name for one of the views than the model X. In model 3 one view is labeled Guidance that would appear to maybe be the same thing as Heading Up view in Model X. Had never noticed this before and not sure if they behave the same. Will play with this tomorrow on a drive when the weather is nicer than today.


----------



## Needsdecaf

sduck said:


> As far as I know there are two ways to zoom in and out on the map - you can pinch it, or use the little + and - buttons. If you pinch in or out, it'll go back to the previous zoom level after a bit; but if you use the buttons it'll stay at that level. And I think the zoom level it goes to when you're on an interstate highway stays the same no matter how you have the local zoom set. So maybe you used the buttons to zoom recently, which will make the interstate transition more jarring? (this is without an active navigation in progress - that adds another level of complications)
> 
> I don't know about the street lights - I've never noticed them, that might be new.


Gotta try this at lunch, thanks!


----------



## tivoboy

sduck said:


> As far as I know there are two ways to zoom in and out on the map - you can pinch it, or use the little + and - buttons. If you pinch in or out, it'll go back to the previous zoom level after a bit; but if you use the buttons it'll stay at that level. And I think the zoom level it goes to when you're on an interstate highway stays the same no matter how you have the local zoom set. So maybe you used the buttons to zoom recently, which will make the interstate transition more jarring? (this is without an active navigation in progress - that adds another level of complications)
> 
> I don't know about the street lights - I've never noticed them, that might be new.


One can also just double tap on the map to zoom IN (single digit) but I've never found a way to zoom back OUT with a single or multiple digits. Usually when the UI has a double tap zoom IN function, it's a wheel. First double tap, 50%, then 100% then 200% then back to wherever it began. This isn't the way that Tesla sees the magic made.


----------



## bernie

Rick Steinwand said:


> ... and those of us with cold weather, noticed.
> 
> I got 4.12 earlier than usual. Usually ~1500 or more on Tesla Fi get it before me. This time it was like ~300. I wonder if they're pushing 4.12 to cold climates first? Or just random luck?





Rick Steinwand said:


> I'm in Sf Ca so 52 and rainy here


----------



## MGallo

Same here. Whether that is considered ‘cold’ depends on your perspective. As a former Minnesotan, it’s downright balmy, but it’s amazing how quickly my blood has thinned.


----------



## FalconFour

I do most desperately wish Tesla would fix the bug they created with the Spotify UI refresh, such to bring USB media album art back to the media system. Every update I've applied lately has claimed to fix bugs, but none have fixed anything I've noticed, and only introduced other minor irritations (like now, the Entertainment page starts off on Games instead of Theater - as I use YouTube nearly every day during lunch breaks).

Maybe misplaced hopes and dreams, but I wish that "Download Beta" button would be there too, but from the reports I see here, that ain't happening yet either (surely the internet will absolutely light-up if that actually happens).

Ah well. One more "Windows Update"-like patch version, installing now


----------



## sduck

sduck said:


> As far as I know there are two ways to zoom in and out on the map - you can pinch it, or use the little + and - buttons. If you pinch in or out, it'll go back to the previous zoom level after a bit; but if you use the buttons it'll stay at that level. And I think the zoom level it goes to when you're on an interstate highway stays the same no matter how you have the local zoom set. So maybe you used the buttons to zoom recently, which will make the interstate transition more jarring? (this is without an active navigation in progress - that adds another level of complications)
> 
> I don't know about the street lights - I've never noticed them, that might be new.


errata - got to mess with this a bit on the way to getting my phizer prick - the highway zoom does actually stay at where you set it, so you can pretty much set it to be the same as your non-interstate setting if you want. Also, at a low enough zoom, it does now show streetlights, although it's at a magnification setting i would normally never use, except for dealing with details in a parking lot or something.


----------



## FalconFour

tivoboy said:


> One can also just double tap on the map to zoom IN (single digit) but I've never found a way to zoom back OUT with a single or multiple digits. Usually when the UI has a double tap zoom IN function, it's a wheel. First double tap, 50%, then 100% then 200% then back to wherever it began. This isn't the way that Tesla sees the magic made.


Well, you were partially right-on with the "it's a wheel" remark. Neat trick: when you want to zoom with one finger, tap-then-hold (tap down, release, tap and hold - in rapid sequence - like a double-click but you hold the second "click"), and slide your finger up and down. That's how you do one-handed zooming in Google Maps, at least. Now, whether that carries over to Tesla, that's another story... but it's something they could do if they were looking for a way to improve.

Also to add: the street lights thing isn't new, nor does it come from Tesla. The map tiles shown on the screen are actually served from Google (but the navigation data & navigation "blue line" comes from a separate database that Tesla maintains elsewhere in the car). The street light data there is from Google, and has been there for quite some time, it seems. The lights shown there don't represent what the car uses/sees/thinks about, and overlap is just coincidental by the fact that Tesla and Google use the same data source (the actual installed fixtures in the roads).


----------



## Rick Steinwand

12.5 spotted on a US Y. 
https://www.teslafi.com/firmware.phphttps://www.notateslaapp.com/software-updates/version/2021.4.12.5/release-notes


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I noticed on 4.12 that the curb-detection animation when driving is much thicker/bolder.


----------



## serpico007

Still have the voice to text bug issue. Got the OS compatible issue in the display after a drive yesterday. No messages appear on the phone screen either so I can't start a text message until someone sends me a text first.


----------



## garsh

Sharing a location from Google Maps to the car hasn't worked at all for me in this series of software.
Is anybody else having this issue?


----------



## francoisp

garsh said:


> Sharing a location from Google Maps to the car hasn't worked at all for me in this series of software.
> Is anybody else having this issue?


I've had an issue where the Tesla software did not breakdown the shared address into the proper street, city, state, zip fields.


----------



## Mike

Nice day today, first long range drive with version 4.12 on two lane highways. 

Autopilot still stays too close to the centerline.


----------



## SimonMatthews

francoisp said:


> I've had an issue where the Tesla software did not breakdown the shared address into the proper street, city, state, zip fields.


I've seen this also.


----------



## styleruk

Have not driven much this year due to UK lockdown, about 40miles per month! But had to pop into work last week so a 66mile round trip and chance to try out the latest updates to see what's changed. 
1) test the FSD on motorway; Second manoeuvre in it failed and swerved me across a lane, usual bemused person behind me that I have to apologise to. No change there, back to just using FSD for very slow traffic situations then.
2) test the local single carriage way road to see if it can handle the corne.....nope! would have pretty much hit a car coming the other way if I did not grab it out of it's control.

So the latest faffing updates have really only decreased the map size (no problem with that), made the speedo number smaller (don't understand). .... and that's it really. Other games of course.

To be fair, when I put down a deposit in 2016, I was under the impression I would be getting a car that can drive for me in very slow moving traffic (30mph or slower ) on the motorway as I commute around the M25 which is a big highway that circles London and am fed up with staring at the brake lights in front waiting to move 3 inches before stopping again. So I'm not that disappointed. It's all this talk of actual FSD that gets people excited, then nope.
There are other cars that do this now, so if I was getting a new car this year, Tesla would not be my first choice. I must make it clear though, the car does not disappoint, who knows, one day they might get it right, then great. But it's way off ATM.

Not a rant...I love my Tesla and I'm keeping it for a long time.


----------



## garsh

francoisp said:


> I've had an issue where the Tesla software did not breakdown the shared address into the proper street, city, state, zip fields.


I've sometimes had that happen in the past, but now the car does absolutely nothing - it's as if the car never received the request, even though my phone says that it was sent.


----------



## FalconFour

Mike said:


> Nice day today, first long range drive with version 4.12 on two lane highways.
> 
> Autopilot still stays too close to the centerline.


This drives me nuts too. It also tends to hug and even drive over the center line in chained curves (where one curve is followed by another - a windy road of sorts). More stuff I wish would be fixed or at least be somewhat adjustable with user input.

What really pushes me over the edge is that sometimes, when I correct it back into the lane (disengaging by steering override), it loudly sets off the "lane departure warning" (hey, that was YOU departing the lane, damn AP!) and... I lose my civility.


----------



## Mike

FalconFour said:


> This drives me nuts too. It also tends to hug and even drive over the center line in chained curves (where one curve is followed by another - a windy road of sorts). More stuff I wish would be fixed or at least be somewhat adjustable with user input.
> 
> What really pushes me over the edge is that sometimes, when I correct it back into the lane (disengaging by steering override), it loudly sets off the "lane departure warning" (hey, that was YOU departing the lane, damn AP!) and... I lose my civility.


I'd love to be able to bias the software so that it sits to the right of the center of the lane...actually, I wish it would move about the lane based on how an experienced human driver would deal with curves and with oncoming traffic.


----------



## Mike

FalconFour said:


> This drives me nuts too. It also tends to hug and even drive over the center line in chained curves (where one curve is followed by another - a windy road of sorts). More stuff I wish would be fixed or at least be somewhat adjustable with user input.
> 
> What really pushes me over the edge is that sometimes, when I correct it back into the lane (disengaging by steering override), it loudly sets off the "lane departure warning" (hey, that was YOU departing the lane, damn AP!) and... I lose my civility.


To avoid the lane departure noise, I simply do the uptap on the gear lever to assume full manual control in the interests of passenger comfort.


----------



## FalconFour

Mike said:


> To avoid the lane departure noise, I simply do the uptap on the gear lever to assume full manual control in the interests of passenger comfort.


I've had it happen either way - a few times now (and reported to service) it blows the alarm when I disengage AP using the stick, then flick the blinker on (so flick one stick, flick the other), and enter a driveway/parking lot off the street. It blows the alarm when I'm making a left-turn into the lot. Definitely doesn't happen always or even "often", but it happens, and it always seems to coincide with disengaging AP.

I guess it's a good thing I don't have any regular passengers  Wouldn't exactly _do wonders_ for giving the ole' referral code more mileage, let's just say.


----------



## gary in NY

I didn't think it was possible, but my phone key problem is worse on 4.12-fails every time instead of every other day. So, I deleted the phone from the car once again, and paired it again to no avail. Yesterday I deleted the phone app and loaded it back, and set up the phone key. Hope to test it later today. iPhone 12 Pro/ios 14.4.1


----------



## garsh

gary in NY said:


> I didn't think it was possible, but my phone key problem is worse on 4.12-fails every time instead of every other day. So, I deleted the phone from the car once again, and paired it again to no avail. Yesterday I deleted the phone app and loaded it back, and set up the phone key. Hope to test it later today. iPhone 12 Pro/ios 14.4.1


If that doesn't help, you need to try the more thorough method outlined below.



NR4P said:


> As an owner for two years and have both iOS and Android phones, I experienced great success with the BT unlock feature and over time, degraded performance. Meaning it wouldn't work without lighting up the phone or launching the App. From 100% effective to 20% effective over time.
> 
> I found a way into Tesla HQ and have their attention. Engineering has an investigation open.
> For anyone with this issue on an Android or iPhone here's what they suggest we try.
> 
> Delete Phone Key parings in vehicle
> Delete the Tesla app
> Re-download the Tesla app
> Re-pair your phone as a key
> I have 2 phones where I did this (one is 3 years old) and one where I have not for comparison.
> The 2 phones are perfect, again. Even in my pockets.
> 
> This could explain why if you get a new phone, everything is perfect.
> 
> Let's track any degradation over time. Chime in with success or failure and as the weeks and months go on, lets see what happens. I can provide feedback to the mother ship.
> 
> Disclaimer: Your body can still affect performance. If you have one of those bodies and removing the phone and holding it solves your problem, the above probably won't help you.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

gary in NY said:


> I didn't think it was possible, but my phone key problem is worse on 4.12-fails every time instead of every other day. So, I deleted the phone from the car once again, and paired it again to no avail. Yesterday I deleted the phone app and loaded it back, and set up the phone key. Hope to test it later today. iPhone 12 Pro/ios 14.4.1


I called a number for Tesla, actually got a live person and they fiddled around and my car was able to use the phone as a key again. (after I drove to the Pharmacy to pick up some meds). If it keeps happening though, I'll start *****ing pretty loud on twitter at himself to get it fixed


----------



## TeslaTony310

garsh said:


> Sharing a location from Google Maps to the car hasn't worked at all for me in this series of software.
> Is anybody else having this issue?


Yes. It pretty much completely stopped working for me. I thought it was my phone!! I recently got the S21 Ultra.

Glad to know it isn't just me.


----------



## francoisp

TeslaTony310 said:


> Yes. It pretty much completely stopped working for me. I thought it was my phone!! I recently got the S21 Ultra.
> 
> Glad to know it isn't just me.


Ahhh, the pleasure of constant updates. \s


----------



## Mike

francoisp said:


> Ahhh, the pleasure of constant updates. \s


My trunk lights are still not functioning until the car is awake (open trunk manually with car asleep equals no trunk lights).


----------



## Theos1

TeslaTony310 said:


> Yes. It pretty much completely stopped working for me. I thought it was my phone!! I recently got the S21 Ultra.
> 
> Glad to know it isn't just me.


Works for me Okay, V 2021.4.12, using Android phone or Win 10


----------



## Long Ranger

Mike said:


> My trunk lights are still not functioning until the car is awake (open trunk manually with car asleep equals no trunk lights).


That's just Tesla's way of saying you can't have it all. Want trunk lights, just allow walkaway lock at home... (ooh, I can hear the screams from here ).
(open trunk manually with car asleep *and unlocked *equals no trunk lights)
(open trunk manually with car asleep *and locked *equals trunk lights)


----------



## serpico007

For the phone issue I was having, I disconnected my phone from the car and went through setup again. Seems to fix the error message about what version of iOS or Android to use. But now when I say "text (name)", and wait for it to respond back, nothing happens. I have to say "text (name), (message)" very quickly. And hope it goes out to the correct person and doesn't time out. Hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## PiperPaul

garsh said:


> Sharing a location from Google Maps to the car hasn't worked at all for me in this series of software.
> Is anybody else having this issue?


I tried it to check and got this result:

Google Maps sent the destination address to the car just fine; however
my M3 showed the address on the map screen with a message to the effect that the car couldn't connect to fulfill the address search.
We have only cell data for WiFi here, and connections are usually spotty, but this is the first time I've had this result.
Perhaps it is a car not connecting to the Mothership issue?


----------



## lancegoddard

Got out of the car last night to pick up mail from my mailbox and the headlights went out after only a few seconds So had to do things by feel. They used to stay on lots longer though not long enough for me to remove a package from a lock box. Anyone else seen this? 2021.4.12


----------



## gary in NY

Drove my car yesterday for the first time in a few days. Phone key did not work.

Also noticed the return of full regen, probably resulting from the cold weather updates and the general weather warm up experienced here. There were no dots on the regen line despite car temp in the low 50s. I would usually see those at this temperature. Also washed the car, which always seems to make it run better .


----------



## Bigriver

lancegoddard said:


> Got out of the car last night to pick up mail from my mailbox and the headlights went out after only a few seconds So had to do things by feel. They used to stay on lots longer though not long enough for me to remove a package from a lock box. Anyone else seen this? 2021.4.12


How do you have "headlights after exit" set in the Lights menu?


----------



## Bigriver

serpico007 said:


> But now when I say "text (name)", and wait for it to respond back, nothing happens. I have to say "text (name), (message)" very quickly. And hope it goes out to the correct person and doesn't time out. Hope it gets fixed soon.


On another forum, someone has reported that very short messages sometimes get sent when said rapidly, like you describe. My testing of that was maybe a 1 out of 5 hit rate. But not very helpful as I almost always have more than 1 word to say.

My question to you still stands from a couple of weeks ago... 


Bigriver said:


> But I am curious if your problem is also linked to having only one phone number for a contact?


Look at my entire post from above. I'm pretty sure you will find that you can text with voice commands if there is a name/number choice for that contact.


----------



## lancegoddard

Bigriver said:


> How do you have "headlights after exit" set in the Lights menu?


I'll have to check that. It probably got reset like most other settings recently with a spontaneous reboot. Thanks.


----------



## GDN

I don't think I've seen anyone else report this, but a slightly dangerous bug today. I was out running a few errands, pulled into a parking place, took my seat belt off, then opened my door. I got the beeps and message the the car wasn't in Park - at this point in time it has always put it in park for me - today it was still in Hold. I didn't proceed out of the seat to see if it would, but previous times - seat belt off and open door has always engaged Park. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## FRC

Yes, I've had that happen on previous updates from time to time, but it always engages Park when I walk away.


----------



## PiperPaul

garsh said:


> Sharing a location from Google Maps to the car hasn't worked at all for me in this series of software.
> Is anybody else having this issue?


Update to my previous reply....
Sent a destination from Google Maps on my phone to the car today, got in and the Navigation was waiting for me, correctly, as it always worked previously.
So @garsh it appears to be still working for me.


----------



## GDN

FRC said:


> Yes, I've had that happen on previous updates from time to time, but it always engages Park when I walk away.


I do this quite a bit - especially at home. I don't recall it not ever going to Park, was the first time for me. I'll have to start watching a little closer.


----------



## DocScott

Since installing 2021.4.12, I've had two different touch screen crashes which required a reset. The first was just after starting to drive; the screen went black. I pulled over and used the two-finger reset, which didn't seem to do anything (maybe I didn't wait long enough). I tried two fingers + brake, and _eventually_ it came back, but it seemed like it took a while--a couple of minutes maybe? The second time I got in and the touchscreen looked normal, music was playing, and I could get it to recognize voice commands, but I couldn't input anything from the touchscreen itself. A two-finger reset fixed that.

I haven't driven it much since 2021.4.12, so this is a high rate of failure. I'm never sure whether this kind of problem is due to the firmware itself, or something going awry in the installation process, but I thought it worth mentioning since a few other people have been reporting similars issues on the 2021.4 family of firmware.


----------



## francoisp

DocScott said:


> Since installing 2021.4.12, I've had two different touch screen crashes which required a reset. The first was just after starting to drive; the screen went black. I pulled over and used the two-finger reset, which didn't seem to do anything (maybe I didn't wait long enough). I tried two fingers + brake, and _eventually_ it came back, but it seemed like it took a while--a couple of minutes maybe? The second time I got in and the touchscreen looked normal, music was playing, and I could get it to recognize voice commands, but I couldn't input anything from the touchscreen itself. A two-finger reset fixed that.
> 
> I haven't driven it much since 2021.4.12, so this is a high rate of failure. I'm never sure whether this kind of problem is due to the firmware itself, or something going awry in the installation process, but I thought it worth mentioning since a few other people have been reporting similars issues on the 2021.4 family of firmware.


I had a similar issue with an older release and reported it. Tesla claimed they were investigating it but it felt more like they were waiting for the following release which seemed to have fixed it.


----------



## PaulT

I just got another notice on my Tesla app to install version 2021.4.12 again. I already installed this version a week or two ago... Anyone ever have an installation option in their phone app for the same version again? Navigation updates maybe?

background:
My car is at service center getting windshield replaced... it had 2021.4.12. It is still sitting at service center today while I am at work. When I went into my app today to check status of car, it said Update available and the update was 2021.4.12.


----------



## garsh

PaulT said:


> I just got another notice on my Tesla app to install version 2021.4.12 again. I already installed this version a week or two ago... Anyone ever have an installation option in their phone app for the same version again? Navigation updates maybe?
> 
> background:
> My car is at service center getting windshield replaced... it had 2021.4.12. It is still sitting at service center today while I am at work. When I went into my app today to check status of car, it said Update available and the update was 2021.4.12.


The key here is that your car is in for service. They'll often reinstall software to make sure that the correct hardware drivers get installed from each download.


----------



## Mike

PaulT said:


> I just got another notice on my Tesla app to install version 2021.4.12 again. I already installed this version a week or two ago... Anyone ever have an installation option in their phone app for the same version again? Navigation updates maybe?
> 
> background:
> My car is at service center getting windshield replaced... it had 2021.4.12. It is still sitting at service center today while I am at work. When I went into my app today to check status of car, it said Update available and the update was 2021.4.12.


My only data point: whenever I book a mobile repair appointment, one of the bullet points of information is that you are to ignore any software updates that may suddenly pop up.


----------



## PaulT

Mike said:


> My only data point: whenever I book a mobile repair appointment, one of the bullet points of information is that you are to ignore any software updates that may suddenly pop up.


Well, hopefully it didn't mess anything up since I clicked install...


----------



## TeslaTony310

PaulT said:


> Well, hopefully it didn't mess anything up since I clicked install...


You probably didn't mess anything up, but you sure did cause them to do more work, jaja. They'll probably have to login to their system, and push the update to your car again.


----------



## PaulT

TeslaTony310 said:


> You probably didn't mess anything up, but you sure did cause them to do more work, jaja. They'll probably have to login to their system, and push the update to your car again.


Thankfully the car was done and just sitting outside. I just picked it up today, they said exactly what was mentioned, they pushed last update to make sure everything was good.


----------



## gary in NY

I may have found the solution for my non-functioning phone key referenced in several prior posts. Thanks to @garsh for the suggestions in post #263. I deleted everything suggested, including the phone app, and started over. It has now been several days and the phone key has worked every time. So, this issue may or may not have been related to the current stream of updates, or just some issue with the app on my phone (iPhone 12 Pro), or both. Anyway, I'm much happier now, and hope it keeps it up.


----------



## GDN

gary in NY said:


> I may have found the solution for my non-functioning phone key referenced in several prior posts. Thanks to @garsh for the suggestions in post #263. I deleted everything suggested, including the phone app, and started over. It has now been several days and the phone key has worked every time. So, this issue may or may not have been related to the current stream of updates, or just some issue with the app on my phone (iPhone 12 Pro), or both. Anyway, I'm much happier now, and hope it keeps it up.


This is good to hear. I don't profess to know what could go wrong with the phone, but if that is all that changed, it is hard to blame the car software. It could be Tesla SW on the phone or any other number of issues, but I own and use that same phone and have had no issues over the last 3 months with the current SW versions.


----------



## gary in NY

GDN said:


> This is good to hear. I don't profess to know what could go wrong with the phone, but if that is all that changed, it is hard to blame the car software. It could be Tesla SW on the phone or any other number of issues, but I own and use that same phone and have had no issues over the last 3 months with the current SW versions.


This phone was new in October 2020, and worked fine until about January. There have been several updates to IOS over that time, and I suspect that one of those didn't like my Tesla app, and vice versa.


----------



## sduck

Teslafi is reporting a bunch of installs of a 2021.4.12.6...


----------



## Mike

I'm on 4.12, just had my first long trip (>250 km) on two lane highways, using TACC at 100 kph (20 over the posted limits).

This version is very shy (a.k.a "phantom braking") when large trucks are oncoming and they are crossing from my right to my left due to an oncoming curve to my right.


----------



## Garlan Garner

lancegoddard said:


> Got out of the car last night to pick up mail from my mailbox and the headlights went out after only a few seconds So had to do things by feel. They used to stay on lots longer though not long enough for me to remove a package from a lock box. Anyone else seen this? 2021.4.12


Yes....I had to turn off the feature to keep Headlights on after exit and then turn it back on.


----------



## Garlan Garner

gary in NY said:


> I may have found the solution for my non-functioning phone key referenced in several prior posts. Thanks to @garsh for the suggestions in post #263. I deleted everything suggested, including the phone app, and started over. It has now been several days and the phone key has worked every time. So, this issue may or may not have been related to the current stream of updates, or just some issue with the app on my phone (iPhone 12 Pro), or both. Anyway, I'm much happier now, and hope it keeps it up.


I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 10.

I have to delete EVERYTHING related to my phone in the Tesla - AND fully delete the Tesla app in my phone after EVERY Samsung update. Then my phone works with the Tesla again.


----------



## Garlan Garner

*2021.4.12.6 seems like bug fixes from the release notes.*


----------



## TeslaTony310

sduck said:


> Teslafi is reporting a bunch of installs of a 2021.4.12.6...


I only see 96....where are you seeing a bunch??


----------



## garsh

TeslaTony310 said:


> I only see 96....where are you seeing a bunch??


----------



## sduck

TeslaTony310 said:


> I only see 96....where are you seeing a bunch??


? I guess it depends on how you define a bunch. For me, it means more than just a handful. 96 would qualify. But only 20 today. Not to mention the 12.1 outlier that got thrown into the mix after the fact.


----------



## Garlan Garner

I wonder....

Just wondering....

Does this update come with "Easter Eggs"?

After all - its Easter.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Took a 100 mile road trip on 12.6 last week. I noticed while on Interstate that the blue NOA button wasn't displayed on the screen. Later I checked setup and found it was turned off. Either a recent updated turned it off OR it was due to a recalibration I did a few weeks ago.


----------



## garsh

Rick Steinwand said:


> OR it was due to a recalibration I did a few weeks ago.


Yes, the recalibration process turns off a lot of autopilot features.


----------



## skygraff

Throwback to old topics on this and other firmware threads:

Finally had my service appointment about the broken voice commands (to "play" TuneIn and radio stations) and USB errors.

What was supposed to be a visit to get those issues on record and, hopefully, reported up the chain to those who broke the functions with their firmware updates last year turned into an exercise in frustration. Instead of noting my concerns and saying that they would pass them along, whomever wrote the response comments on the invoice basically said that "it is what it is."

For the USB error, they just referred to the OM note which says hubs may cause problems with functionality. That doesn't explain why all functionality is fine and the error message is simply a nuisance on the screen (with associated beep) nor does it address the fact that this began with 2020.48(.10). They also stated that they saved my logs in case it ever overloads or damages the computer as the warranty would be void*.

For the voice commands, which worked from roughly 2019.40.2.1 until 2020.24, they claimed that those commands were not supported "as of now."

Following that frustrating experience, I did succeed in having a chat session on the website where the responder said they are working on both of those issues and, without committing to any exact time frame, suspected that some of the media functionality may be addressed in v11. Not sure if that includes the USB error issue but we shall see.

*Similar response to the B-Pillar camera failures (due to condensation) saying hardware failures out of warranty would be customer paid regardless of as yet unrealized paid for FSD feature set dependent upon those cameras.


----------



## Long Ranger

skygraff said:


> Similar response to the B-Pillar camera failures (due to condensation) saying hardware failures out of warranty would be customer paid regardless of as yet unrealized paid for FSD feature set dependent upon those cameras.


Did they at least perform this service bulletin to address condensation at the B-pillar camera?
https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2020/MC-10173429-9999.pdf


----------



## garsh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378680175123124224


----------



## gary in NY

Phone key has completely failed once again. Even BT off and on does not fix it, and even when that used to work, it was only temporary. I'm back on the key card. I will try the delete and rekey once again, but may also request service appointment if for no other reason than to get some "official" advice on what to do. I'm unsure if this is related to the current software version, or series of updates, so this might belong in a different thread. 

(iPhone 12 Pro iOS v 14.4.2, Car v 2021.4.12, tesla phone app v 3.10.10)

(Prior Post #289: I may have found the solution for my non-functioning phone key referenced in several prior posts. Thanks to @garsh for the suggestions in post #263. I deleted everything suggested, including the phone app, and started over. It has now been several days and the phone key has worked every time. So, this issue may or may not have been related to the current stream of updates, or just some issue with the app on my phone (iPhone 12 Pro), or both. Anyway, I'm much happier now, and hope it keeps it up.)


----------



## francoisp

gary in NY said:


> Phone key has completely failed once again. Even BT off and on does not fix it, and even when that used to work, it was only temporary. I'm back on the key card. I will try the delete and rekey once again, but may also request service appointment if for no other reason than to get some "official" advice on what to do. I'm unsure if this is related to the current software version, or series of updates, so this might belong in a different thread.


Bluetooth is so flaky. I'm curious: are you on Android or IOS? I'm asking because I had issues with my outdoor grill bluetooth thermometer and after I upgraded to Android 11, the connectivity issue went away.


----------



## skygraff

Long Ranger said:


> Did they at least perform this service bulletin to address condensation at the B-pillar camera?
> https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2020/MC-10173429-9999.pdf


As far as I can tell, they did nothing other than write this reply:



> Customer be advised hardware replacement is not covered under warranty due to outside influence or limitations. Also Outside of warranty expiration, does not cover such limitations due to normal wear and tear. True hardware failure outside of warranty expiration will not be covered and will be customer pay repairs.


Mind you, without additional context based on the conversation I had with my Service Advisor (no idea who wrote the above reply or whether they discussed it with the SA), they could've been "triggered" by the way I wrote up my concern:



> *Concern*: driverAssistantFeatures: Occasional camera blocked messages due to, apparently, sunlight and difference between interior/exterior temperatures. Hard to duplicate but understand it's a known issue. Want it on record in case it ever gets a fix since I paid for FSD but will likely be out of warranty before that level is available/legal.


Obviously, I'm still under warranty but mentioning it in the initial concern may have either been a trigger point or invoked the inherent laziness gene (in us all) which kept them from doing due diligence. I had no idea about the SB but had asked about any recalls or SBs open on my vehicle and the only one they had on file was an inspection of X950/X952 insulation.


----------



## serpico007

I'm still on 4.12 and FSD is buggy. The past few drives I've used it the car won't stop or slow down. It just alerts me to use the brakes. Before it would detect the traffic lights, slow down and stop. Now it just keeps going the speed limit and I feel so unsafe driving using it now. It happened once with cars ahead of me as well. I never know when it's going to work or not. 

FSD is cool but I'm starting to feel it was a waste of money at this point. It was supposed to be getting better but driving, summon and parking is still so beta.


----------



## harrison987

garsh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378680175123124224


just installing now...I assume bug fixes.


----------



## TeslaTony310

sduck said:


> ? I guess it depends on how you define a bunch. For me, it means more than just a handful. 96 would qualify. But only 20 today. Not to mention the 12.1 outlier that got thrown into the mix after the fact.


In normal terms, sure, 96 is a lot. When there's 14K+ cars being polled on TeslaFi, then 96 is about half of 1 percent....

Definitely not a bunch, by those standards.


----------



## garsh

TeslaTony310 said:


> Definitely not a bunch, by those standards.


https://www.quora.com/How-many-peop... varies but I,a whole bunch of possibilities.
_"2 is a couple, 3 or 4 is a few, so 5 or more is a bunch."_


----------



## GDN

Another minor version out - 2021.4.13.

Let's just say I'm tired of this version of SW. It's getting boring.


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> Another minor version out - 2021.4.13.
> 
> Let's just say I'm tired of this version of SW. It's getting boring.


----------



## Chris350

2021.4.12.2 is downloading now...

Doubt there will be any notes.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

GDN said:


> Another minor version out - 2021.4.13.
> 
> Let's just say I'm tired of this version of SW. It's getting boring.


I had asked Elon to make 4.13 the wide release of FSD Beta (April 13 is my birthday) Apparently we aren't as close as I thought.


----------



## iChris93

PalmtreesCalling said:


> I had asked Elon to make 4.13 the wide release of FSD Beta (April 13 is my birthday) Apparently we aren't as close as I thought.


Maybe he's going to surprise you!


----------



## Chris350

WOW.... I must admit that the last 3 months of updates have been nothing to get excited about...

I can't remember the last time that Tesla has such a long period of time in which they didn't introduce something new to the car other than bug fixes...

Looking at all the updates since December, they all seem to be bugs fixes.... Can't say I have noticed anything different that these fixes are suppose to fix.

Any ideas?


----------



## M3OC Rules

Chris350 said:


> WOW.... I must admit that the last 3 months of updates have been nothing to get excited about...
> 
> I can't remember the last time that Tesla has such a long period of time in which they didn't introduce something new to the car other than bug fixes...
> 
> Looking at all the updates since December, they all seem to be bugs fixes.... Can't say I have noticed anything different that these fixes are suppose to fix.
> 
> Any ideas?


They have been doing a big push for Christmas updates and then bug fixes for a couple months after that with similar longer lags between updates. In this case it also might be that they are working on getting FSD Beta out to more people.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

All joking aside. I remember seeing in https://www.notateslaapp.com/softwa...tesla-will-allow-you-to-download-the-fsd-beta
where Elon 'confirmed' the FSD Beta Button rollout would be the following month. It didn't mention when that comment was. If last month, then April would be the target. If it was early April, then May is the target.
Does anyone else have a heartbeat on this?


----------



## Maxpilot

I bet software update version 4.20 will be a good one.


----------



## iChris93

Maxpilot said:


> I bet software update version 4.20 will be a good one.


They will have to release a new verse to Afroman's _Because I Got High_ that details how Elon was going to give us the FSD button, but then he got high.


----------



## garsh

PalmtreesCalling said:


> All joking aside. I remember seeing in https://www.notateslaapp.com/softwa...tesla-will-allow-you-to-download-the-fsd-beta
> where Elon 'confirmed' the FSD Beta Button rollout would be the following month. It didn't mention when that comment was. If last month, then April would be the target. If it was early April, then May is the target.
> Does anyone else have a heartbeat on this?


Elon backtracked on that after they reviewed how FSD Beta was used. Instead, they added a few people and kicked out a handful.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370522745709158407


----------



## GDN

garsh said:


> Elon backtracked on that after they reviewed how FSD Beta was used. Instead, they added a few people and kicked out a handful.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370522745709158407


Only one week of April gone. He still has 23 days ! LOL.


----------



## Mike

Chris350 said:


> IWOW.... I must admit that the last 3 months of updates have been nothing to get excited about...
> 
> I can't remember the last time that Tesla has such a long period of time in which they didn't introduce something new to the car other than bug fixes...
> 
> Looking at all the updates since December, they all seem to be bugs fixes.... Can't say I have noticed anything different that these fixes are suppose to fix.
> 
> Any ideas?


I haven't noticed anything different either.

Autopilot on two lane highways is still a nerve racking experience as the software stickes too close to the centerline and momentarily slows for oncoming large trucks that cross from the right...autopilot on freeways still doesn't look farther than two seconds ahead...and the darn lights in my trunk don't work when the car is asleep...


----------



## TeslaTony310

garsh said:


> https://www.quora.com/How-many-peop... varies but I,a whole bunch of possibilities.
> _"2 is a couple, 3 or 4 is a few, so 5 or more is a bunch."_


Ah yes, Quora, the all knowing genie!!


----------



## TesLou

Maxpilot said:


> I bet software update version 4.20 will be a good one.


I was just thinking that same thing this morning. And it'll be released on 4/20.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

garsh said:


> Elon backtracked on that after they reviewed how FSD Beta was used. Instead, they added a few people and kicked out a handful.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370522745709158407


I prefer to be optimistic. Nothing in that says it won't _also_ be available to people via a download now button.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

Sigh... I'm getting old. Stoner humor used to be really really funny. (The closer you get to the age when I smoked pot too, the funnier it was) Now, just meh!


----------



## francoisp

Chris350 said:


> WOW.... I must admit that the last 3 months of updates have been nothing to get excited about...
> 
> I can't remember the last time that Tesla has such a long period of time in which they didn't introduce something new to the car other than bug fixes...
> 
> Looking at all the updates since December, they all seem to be bugs fixes.... Can't say I have noticed anything different that these fixes are suppose to fix.
> 
> Any ideas?


I think the low-temperature regen improvement introduced last month was pretty nice.


----------



## tivoboy

As we move into mid April, I was thinking that we haven’t really seen any real updates of any significance for over THREE months since the three fires (not) holiday release at the end of December 2020. Sure, we’ve had additional updates to that build .48 but nothing really of any real interest. I really hope that they not only release something fairly soon, but this history of over promise and under deliver needs to move to ACTUALLY deliver or under promise and OVER deliver at some point.


----------



## wackojacko

gary in NY said:


> Phone key has completely failed once again. Even BT off and on does not fix it, and even when that used to work, it was only temporary. I'm back on the key card. I will try the delete and rekey once again, but may also request service appointment if for no other reason than to get some "official" advice on what to do. I'm unsure if this is related to the current software version, or series of updates, so this might belong in a different thread.
> 
> (iPhone 12 Pro iOS v 14.4.2, Car v 2021.4.12, tesla phone app v 3.10.10)
> 
> (Prior Post #289: I may have found the solution for my non-functioning phone key referenced in several prior posts. Thanks to @garsh for the suggestions in post #263. I deleted everything suggested, including the phone app, and started over. It has now been several days and the phone key has worked every time. So, this issue may or may not have been related to the current stream of updates, or just some issue with the app on my phone (iPhone 12 Pro), or both. Anyway, I'm much happier now, and hope it keeps it up.)


if our phone has NFC, turn that on and your phone acts as a key card would. This might wake things up after tapping phone to the b-pillar to enable it as a BT key for walk away lock as well. This could be better if you phone is more accessible than a key card in a wallet


----------



## garsh

All my windows closed automatically when my car locked itself.

How long has this been a thing? I don't remember seeing this in any release notes.


----------



## FRC

garsh said:


> All my windows closed automatically when my car locked itself.
> 
> How long has this been a thing? I don't remember seeing this in any release notes.


I feel like this started almost a year ago. But I have no idea which update started it.


----------



## FRC

Found it on you tube. August, 2020. 2020.32.1


----------



## FRC

Just downloaded 4.12.2 and burned up 9% of range from 31% to 22%. I can't say this energy burn has never happened before, but this is the first time I've noticed it.


----------



## JWardell

tivoboy said:


> As we move into mid April, I was thinking that we haven't really seen any real updates of any significance for over THREE months since the three fires (not) holiday release at the end of December 2020. Sure, we've had additional updates to that build .48 but nothing really of any real interest. I really hope that they not only release something fairly soon, but this history of over promise and under deliver needs to move to ACTUALLY deliver or under promise and OVER deliver at some point.


Agreed! 2020.40 and 2021.4 are barely different and both the longest running versions ever. Tesla CLEARLY doesn't want us to see what's hiding in the next build!


----------



## GeoJohn23

TeslaFi now reporting some installs of 2021.4.15


----------



## JustTheTip

PalmtreesCalling said:


> All joking aside. I remember seeing in https://www.notateslaapp.com/softwa...tesla-will-allow-you-to-download-the-fsd-beta
> where Elon 'confirmed' the FSD Beta Button rollout would be the following month. It didn't mention when that comment was. If last month, then April would be the target. If it was early April, then May is the target.
> Does anyone else have a heartbeat on this?


It's best to just ignore what Elon says in terms of promises. He's full of...


----------



## skygraff

GeoJohn23 said:


> TeslaFi now reporting some installs of 2021.4.15


I see that a few have it. I just got the notification but I'm traveling away from my car.

Any issues with sleep or vampire drain with this one?


----------



## GDN

Installed the 4.15 earlier. One drive. Nothing special in the notes.


----------



## sduck

There are currently 19 different version of 2021.4 listed in the poll at the top of the page. That's ridiculous - there's never been that many versions of the same basic build. It's time for something new!!!


----------



## skygraff

GDN said:


> Installed the 4.15 earlier. One drive. Nothing special in the notes.


Thanks. Did the update so will check it real quick, tomorrow, before heading back out for work.

Strangely, after the update, app shows red charge port and says check power source. Closed and reopened the app and will check the cord, connection, and breaker when I get home. Don't know how the update would've caused that so we'll see.

*update*

Don't know what caused it but obviously not a breaker trip since it fixed itself in the last 45 minutes.


----------



## Garlan Garner

sduck said:


> There are currently 19 different version of 2021.4 listed in the poll at the top of the page. That's ridiculous - there's never been that many versions of the same basic build. It's time for something new!!!


Wow-
How we have become entitled to free stuff.

Maybe "Thanks for the free updates" once in a while.


----------



## GDN

Garlan Garner said:


> Wow-
> How we have become entitled to free stuff.
> 
> Maybe "Thanks for the free updates" once in a while.


You make a point and I'm all about the updates and upgrades. I love this car still changes and improves - for the most part.

I still stand by however that I believe there are some issues with Tesla and their software life cycles. The amount of "testing" that goes on is insane. 19 versions of this software that for the most part introduced perhaps some new functionality with the first release or two and then simply tweaked and tested after that is a bit crazy. I'll go on record as saying no software release is solid if it breaks things previously releases introduced or had been working from the beginning.


----------



## sduck

Garlan Garner said:


> Wow-
> How we have become entitled to free stuff.
> 
> Maybe "Thanks for the free updates" once in a while.


I was just expressing my opinion. As you have often done yourself. I'm a grown ass man, I get to have my own opinions and share them as I see fit.


----------



## Greg Smith

GDN said:


> You make a point and I'm all about the updates and upgrades. I love this car still changes and improves - for the most part.
> 
> I still stand by however that I believe there are some issues with Tesla and their software life cycles. The amount of "testing" that goes on is insane. 19 versions of this software that for the most part introduced perhaps some new functionality with the first release or two and then simply tweaked and tested after that is a bit crazy. I'll go on record as saying no software release is solid if it breaks things previously releases introduced or had been working from the beginning.


Itvs obvious to me that they are just keeping this branch alive with minor tweeks and bug fixes until they release version 11. The new version is taking longer than they expected so this one has been out a while. Many of the big bug fixes and feature changes are probably planned to be in version 11 and they don't want to back port into the "short timer" version 10.


----------



## Garlan Garner

GDN said:


> You make a point and I'm all about the updates and upgrades. I love this car still changes and improves - for the most part.
> 
> I still stand by however that I believe there are some issues with Tesla and their software life cycles. The amount of "testing" that goes on is insane. 19 versions of this software that for the most part introduced perhaps some new functionality with the first release or two and then simply tweaked and tested after that is a bit crazy. I'll go on record as saying no software release is solid if it breaks things previously releases introduced or had been working from the beginning.


I would suggest that ( as I have in the past ) folks not update until they look at the forum and find something they like.

There was one update that I saw here that broke something.....so I waited for the next update.

I'm fully satisfied with Teslas severe testing. I'm honestly surprised that with all of the software updates.....there haven't been massive software caused accidents or bricked Teslas all over the side of the road. For example: Look at the bricked MachE vehicles that are showing up now.


----------



## Garlan Garner

sduck said:


> I was just expressing my opinion. As you have often done yourself. I'm a grown ass man, I get to have my own opinions and share them as I see fit.


Lol. NP

Just holding up the other side of the fence. Its lonely over here. Hopefully my comments will be able to turn someones frown upside down....and find a good thing in these days and times.

We all know that there is plenty of bad news and discouragement to choose from.


----------



## PaulK

Long live 2020.48.12.1

my moving map is glorious.


----------



## garsh

While pulling out of my garage, this message popped up.
It disappeared after a few seconds of driving, and visualizations started working normally.


----------



## sduck

Weird new bug: when I put the car in park, but stay in the car, the map lights start doing this slow cycling on and off. About 3 seconds on, and then 3 seconds off, repeat for several minutes. I'm not sure it's a software glitch or a symptom of something else - I'm due for 12v battery problems, my second 12v is almost 2 years old, and weird stuff like this started happening right before the first one died.


----------



## Garlan Garner

garsh said:


> While pulling out of my garage, this message popped up.
> It disappeared after a few seconds of driving, and visualizations started working normally.


I get that message often.

Often that message shows up when the sun is shining directly into one of my side cameras.


----------



## garsh

Garlan Garner said:


> Often that message shows up when the sun is shining directly into one of my side cameras.


Are you sure you're thinking of the "driving visualization" message?

I get a different message when there's sun shining in the cameras.
Autopilot seemed to work just fine - I was just missing all of the visualization stuff on the screen.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

All of the snow is gone. I'm ready for the FSD beta now.


----------



## Garlan Garner

garsh said:


> Are you sure you're thinking of the "driving visualization" message?
> 
> I get a different message when there's sun shining in the cameras.
> Autopilot seemed to work just fine - I was just missing all of the visualization stuff on the screen.


Yes,

The message you posted says "Driving visualization temporarily degraded".

That's the message I get and there is just a picture of the car on the screen. No lane lines or other cars or anything else on the screen.


----------



## serpico007

I'm still on 4.12 and find it odd there are so many versions out there still. I went for a drive today again with FSD and it doesn't give me confidence unless there are no cars or traffic lights around. If the highway has a some amber prepare to stop traffic lights, the car continues to go full speed. Before it was aware and start slowing down like a human. Instead it's acting like a teenager with a new driver's license and speeding to go through the light.


----------



## garsh

serpico007 said:


> I went for a drive today again with FSD


What are you calling "FSD"?


----------



## serpico007

garsh said:


> What are you calling "FSD"?


The Full Self Driving package with Summon and Parking.


----------



## garsh

serpico007 said:


> The Full Self Driving package with Summon and Parking.


But when you say you "went for a drive today with FSD", do you mean Autopilot, or NoA? Because unless you're one of the few accepted in to the Beta release, you're not able to actually use FSD to drive yet.


----------



## Garlan Garner

garsh said:


> But when you say you "went for a drive today with FSD", do you mean Autopilot, or NoA? Because unless you're one of the few accepted in to the Beta release, you're not able to actually use FSD to drive yet.


I think we should use Tesla's website to define things as they are. Lets not use what they once were - as it only causes confusion.

This is directly from Tesla's website. FSD is...

Navigate on Autopilot
Auto Lane Change
Autopark
Summon
Full Self-Driving Computer
Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control

*Coming later this year*

Autosteer on city streets

FSD highway is what I say is available right now.
FSD local is what I say will be available soon.


----------



## Garlan Garner

Garlan Garner said:


> I wonder....
> 
> Just wondering....
> 
> Does this update come with "Easter Eggs"?
> 
> After all - its Easter.


Well, well. Indeed there is at least 1 Easter egg.

I didn't like this Easter Egg though.

Tesla hid a secret 'Butthole' Easter Egg that owners are discovering (teslarati.com)

They seem to be getting harder to find.


----------



## Long Ranger

Garlan Garner said:


> I think we should use Tesla's website to define things as they are. Lets not use what they once were - as it only causes confusion.
> 
> This is directly from Tesla's website. FSD is...
> 
> Navigate on Autopilot
> Auto Lane Change
> Autopark
> Summon
> Full Self-Driving Computer
> Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control
> 
> *Coming later this year*
> 
> Autosteer on city streets
> 
> FSD highway is what I say is available right now.
> FSD local is what I say will be available soon.


FSD is a marketing term describing a package of options. I think it only creates confusion if you try to use FSD as a term to describe the operating mode of the car, or if you make up terms like "FSD highway". It's also a confusing term because of the existence of the FSD Beta.

The specific operating modes like TACC, Autopilot, NoA are the terms used in the manual and onscreen, and it's much clearer to use those terms. The only place FSD appears in the manual is under FSD Visualization Preview.


----------



## Garlan Garner

Long Ranger said:


> FSD is a marketing term describing a package of options. I think it only creates confusion if you try to use FSD as a term to describe the operating mode of the car, or if you make up terms like "FSD highway". It's also a confusing term because of the existence of the FSD Beta.
> 
> The specific operating modes like TACC, Autopilot, NoA are the terms used in the manual and onscreen, and it's much clearer to use those terms. The only place FSD appears in the manual is under FSD Visualization Preview.


The manual? I didn't even know a manual exists.

You can't buy TACC, Autopilot, NoA.....etc.

I like to reference what you can buy.

To each his own.


----------



## garsh

Garlan Garner said:


> I like to reference what you can buy.


You can buy it, but you can't use it.
And I'm specifically asking what he was using.


----------



## Garlan Garner

garsh said:


> You can buy it, but you can't use it.
> And I'm specifically asking what he was using.


I hear that "you can't use it" a lot.

What part of FSD can't you use? These are the current parts of FSD listed on Tesla's website.


Navigate on Autopilot
Auto Lane Change
Autopark
Summon
Full Self-Driving Computer
Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control


----------



## garsh

Garlan Garner said:


> What part of FSD can't you use? These are the current parts


Why are you being argumentative? You are seriously derailing a conversation and providing nothing useful.

@serpico007 said he was "driving with FSD". All I wanted to know was if he was talking about TACC, Autopilot, Enhanced Autopilot, or Navigate on Autopilot. Because each of those "parts of FSD" operate differently, and his impression of "FSD" is possibly poor because he's confused about exactly what to expect from the specific feature.


----------



## Garlan Garner

garsh said:


> Why are you being argumentative? You are seriously derailing a conversation and providing nothing useful.
> 
> @serpico007 said he was "driving with FSD". All I wanted to know was if he was talking about TACC, Autopilot, Enhanced Autopilot, or Navigate on Autopilot. Because each of those "parts of FSD" operate differently, and his impression of "FSD" is possibly poor because he's confused about exactly what to expect from the specific feature.


I was really being serious.

I was really confused when people say that FSD can't be used - as FSD is getting bashed all over the place.

I won't discuss it anymore. Sorry if I sound argumentative. I didn't mean to.

I'm out.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

Can I assume .15 is just bug fixes? It is installing now.


----------



## D. J.

There was something in the .15 release notes about Cold Weather bug fixes, but no details.


----------



## garsh

D. J. said:


> There was something in the .15 release notes about Cold Weather bug fixes, but no details.


That was added to the release notes when 2021.4.12 was released:


garsh said:


> *Release Notes 2021.4.12:*
> *Minor Cold Weather Improvements and Bug Fixes*​Additional enhancements have been made to improve the overall experience of your Tesla vehicle in cold weather.​


----------



## WonkoTheSane

garsh said:


> That was added to the release notes when 2021.4.12 was released:


Yeah, .15 is also Minor Cold Weather Improvements and Bug Fixes.


----------



## garsh

WonkoTheSane said:


> Yeah, .15 is also Minor Cold Weather Improvements and Bug Fixes.


Every version from 2021.4.12 onward shows this same exact release note.
At least until Tesla decides to update the release notes with new information.


----------



## teslakl

I assume that you all have the "Advanced" setting activated in the Software Update section?

I have 2021.4.12.2 (and also on "Advanced" and every update I get "Park Assist unavailable" and need to do a 12V battery reset to get it working.


----------



## FRC

klmc said:


> I assume that you all have the "Advanced" setting activated in the Software Update section?
> 
> I have 2021.4.12.2 (and also on "Advanced" and every update I get "Park Assist unavailable" and need to do a 12V battery reset to get it working.


What is a 12v battery reset?


----------



## sduck

klmc said:


> I assume that you all have the "Advanced" setting activated in the Software Update section?
> 
> I have 2021.4.12.2 (and also on "Advanced" and every update I get "Park Assist unavailable" and need to do a 12V battery reset to get it working.


If you're having to pull the battery connections to get the car working after every update you have some other issue that the updates aren't causing. You might want to contact your SC about this. Unless you're just doing the regular reboots and call it a "battery reset" by mistake.


----------



## bernie

Anyone getting random homelink activation notifications on their phone /app? I’ve gotten 3 last night, car is locked and in the garage, MY on 4.12.2, notifications disappear and my garage didn’t open. But having to run downstairs thinking my garage is open is a pain. I’ve logged out of the app and logged back in. So hasn’t happened again. Will reboot the car just in case too.


----------



## tivoboy

Just did a 60 mile trip with the new 4.15.. on EAP, lane changes seemed to be pretty confident and faster than the last couple builds. Highway exits and moving to onramps seemed a bit more cautious with near dangerous deceleration to yellow turn speeds. people around me weren't expecting that.


----------



## garsh

bernie said:


> Anyone getting random homelink activation notifications on their phone /app?


Nope, I've never seen that.


----------



## TeslaTony310

tivoboy said:


> Just did a 60 mile trip with the new 4.15.. on EAP, lane changes seemed to be pretty confident and faster than the last couple builds. Highway exits and moving to onramps seemed a bit more cautious with near dangerous deceleration to yellow turn speeds. people around me weren't expecting that.


Everyone seems to think lane changes get quicker with every build, but it simply isn't true. They have been the same, for more than a year now: 6 "ticks" of the turn signal, and then it will start to move. Check it out for yourself.


----------



## tivoboy

TeslaTony310 said:


> Everyone seems to think lane changes get quicker with every build, but it simply isn't true. They have been the same, for more than a year now: 6 "ticks" of the turn signal, and then it will start to move. Check it out for yourself.


It does come and go. Sometimes I get really excited that it seems to be executing with confidence, like a good quality driver would do.. then, a few builds later, the car just won't change, it sits and sits and waits, and then SLOWLY moves to another lane. No real difference in conditions or traffic.. so, it certainly comes and goes but I can't correlate it with anything else going on with EAP

Today, it was certainly moving into the other lane in less than 6 clicks. Ill count them on the trip back.


----------



## FRC

I just happened to count my clicks yesterday for the first time. I didn't count to initiation of lane change but I had eight clicks to completion of lane change. And it doesn't seem too long to me. 4.12.2


----------



## JWardell

TeslaTony310 said:


> Everyone seems to think lane changes get quicker with every build, but it simply isn't true. They have been the same, for more than a year now: 6 "ticks" of the turn signal, and then it will start to move. Check it out for yourself.


Mine starts changing lanes almost immediately after activating the turn signal, and has been doing that for a while. It's pretty much done by 6 clicks. I wonder if this depends on the setting in the UI


----------



## skygraff

Personally, I just wish it would “drift” into the next lane rather than make an obvious turn of the wheel. On the plus side, it somehow does an excellent job of avoiding the reflectors.


----------



## Long Ranger

TeslaTony310 said:


> Everyone seems to think lane changes get quicker with every build, but it simply isn't true. They have been the same, for more than a year now: 6 "ticks" of the turn signal, and then it will start to move. Check it out for yourself.


Are you referring to the NoA no-confirmation lane changes or turn signal initiated lane changes? NoA might be that slow to let you abort, but I see almost no delay on turn signal initiated lane changes.


----------



## teslakl

sduck said:


> If you're having to pull the battery connections to get the car working after every update you have some other issue that the updates aren't causing. You might want to contact your SC about this. Unless you're just doing the regular reboots and call it a "battery reset" by mistake.


Thanks - the only thing that consistently breaks for the past 3 updates is the "Park Assist" - only a 12v reset fixes it. When I brought it to SC they did just that - pulled the logs and found no other issues. I have reported this and booked another appointment as I should not have to do this.

The 2021.4.12.2 also broke my Dashcam Viewer and Sentry only recording 595 bytes files - which seems to be an old problem...

Maybe I should just not update until they move on to something more stable


----------



## tivoboy

skygraff said:


> Personally, I just wish it would "drift" into the next lane rather than make an obvious turn of the wheel. On the plus side, it somehow does an excellent job of avoiding the reflectors.


yes, it does not have very fluid situational awareness, like a solid driver would. It seems much closer to a student driver. "Okay, check rear view mirror, side mirror, left mirror, twist around and turn head left look back around B pillar) hit stalk to indicate intention to change lanes, (sometimes repeat all the first steps again), turn wheel quickly, enter lane, check all mirrors again, de-activate signal indicator, try to relax.

but faster since it's a neural net. ;-)


----------



## Jarettp

JWardell said:


> Mine starts changing lanes almost immediately after activating the turn signal, and has been doing that for a while. It's pretty much done by 6 clicks. I wonder if this depends on the setting in the UI


They are referring to NOA prompted lane changes.


----------



## JWardell

Jarettp said:


> They are referring to NOA prompted lane changes.


Yeah I see...well in that case it's giving you time to agree or abort. But none of that is useful or aggressive enough for traffic around here, unless they make a Boston mode.


----------



## slacker775

klmc said:


> Thanks - the only thing that consistently breaks for the past 3 updates is the "Park Assist" - only a 12v reset fixes it. When I brought it to SC they did just that - pulled the logs and found no other issues. I have reported this and booked another appointment as I should not have to do this.
> 
> The 2021.4.12.2 also broke my Dashcam Viewer and Sentry only recording 595 bytes files - which seems to be an old problem...
> 
> Maybe I should just not update until they move on to something more stable


I have none of these issues. I suspect it may not be the software at fault, perhaps more localized issues.


----------



## skygraff

tivoboy said:


> yes, it does not have very fluid situational awareness, like a solid driver would. It seems much closer to a student driver. "Okay, check rear view mirror, side mirror, left mirror, twist around and turn head left look back around B pillar) hit stalk to indicate intention to change lanes, (sometimes repeat all the first steps again), turn wheel quickly, enter lane, check all mirrors again, de-activate signal indicator, try to relax.
> 
> but faster since it's a neural net. ;-)


Oh, if only it checked the mirrors before trying to change lanes in front of overtaking traffic.

Mind you, I rented a Nissan Leaf (with adaptive cruise but nothing else) while out of town and when I signaled to change lanes (even though I hadn't started the actual maneuver), it would start accelerating to pass. Would love a happy medium (ecstatic psychic?) capable of both waiting for the right moment to signal/initiate lane change as well as accelerating to pass/keep aggressively approaching drivers appeased.


----------



## Mike

skygraff said:


> Oh, if only it checked the mirrors before trying to change lanes in front of overtaking traffic.
> 
> Mind you, I rented a Nissan Leaf (with adaptive cruise but nothing else) while out of town and when I signaled to change lanes (even though I hadn't started the actual maneuver), it would start accelerating to pass. Would love a happy medium (ecstatic psychic?) capable of both waiting for the right moment to signal/initiate lane change as well as accelerating to pass/keep aggressively approaching drivers appeased.


I've posted the heresy several times in the past: when NOA pulls out to pass, it should (at the very least) increase speed to match the prevailing speed in the lane it is about to enter, instead of being a rolling road block.

It should do this in spite of what your TACC set speed is set at.

And as for the "what about not expecting a speed faster than my set speed" argument, if that is a serious personal concern, then don't pull out of your current lane to pass the slower traffic.

Now to go yell at some kid to get off my lawn.


----------



## Madmolecule

Mike said:


> I've posted the heresy several times in the past: when NOA pulls out to pass, it should (at the very least) increase speed to match the prevailing speed in the lane it is about to enter, instead of being a rolling road block.
> 
> It should do this in spite of what your TACC set speed is set at.
> 
> And as for the "what about not expecting a speed faster than my set speed" argument, if that is a serious personal concern, then don't pull out of your current lane to pass the slower traffic.
> 
> Now to go yell at some kid to get off my lawn.


Add a minimum it should be another user preference to select maximum miles per hour over speed set point to overtake a vehicle or perform a maneuver. There should be an advance tab, with literally hundreds of variables associated with FSD. Especially if they're going to continue to call it Beta software, and take no liability, and place all liability on user. These registers or variables should be continuously calculated and updated by the AI, but the user should also be able to influence these variables. Even if it is a gain associated with the variable or suggested limit. Without this, I'm afraid it'll always be feeling like we're watching a teenager drive and even worse the cars around us will be reacting to an inexperienced driver and I'm not sure that is always the safest situation. Tesla will continue to dance for a while and delay FSD.
I was at a traffic light the other day when the left turn light turned green. The light change color on my display and I even got the ding, sadly I wasn't in the turn lane. My light was still red. I do wonder if FSD would've pulled right out in the traffic? It has come along way in a couple years that I've had teslas automation. And I would honestly say it is about 80% finished, with about 120% to go. They've had to spend this much time developing it to realize the liability, the difficulty and what it would take to properly make it work.

Elon Electrify Cuba!


----------



## Needsdecaf

Madmolecule said:


> Add a minimum it should be another user preference to select maximum miles per hour over speed set point to overtake a vehicle or perform a maneuver. There should be an advance tab, with literally hundreds of variables associated with FSD. Especially if they're going to continue to call it Beta software, and take no liability, and place all liability on user. These registers or variables should be continuously calculated and updated by the AI, but the user should also be able to influence these variables. Even if it is a gain associated with the variable or suggested limit. Without this, I'm afraid it'll always be feeling like we're watching a teenager drive and even worse the cars around us will be reacting to an inexperienced driver and I'm not sure that is always the safest situation. Tesla will continue to dance for a while and delay FSD.
> I was at a traffic light the other day when the left turn light turned green. The light change color on my display and I even got the ding, sadly I wasn't in the turn lane. My light was still red. I do wonder if FSD would've pulled right out in the traffic? It has come along way in a couple years that I've had teslas automation. And I would honestly say it is about 80% finished, with about 120% to go. They've had to spend this much time developing it to realize the liability, the difficulty and what it would take to properly make it work.
> 
> Elon Electrify Cuba!


Honestly, if you're going to use the term "FULL" in Full Self Driving, all of this should be done automatically. After all, that's what the meatbag behind the wheel does while driving.

One feature I was particularly impressed with on the just revealed Mercedes Benz EQS is (whatever they are calling this) automatically variable regen. In that the car is reading both the road and cars in front of you. If you're driving on the straight with no cars in front of you, regen is turned off and when you lift your foot, you coast. But if coming into a turn, or if cars in front of you, regen is back to normal and one-pedal driving can be achieved.

Bet it's pretty brilliant.


----------



## TeslaTony310

tivoboy said:


> It does come and go. Sometimes I get really excited that it seems to be executing with confidence, like a good quality driver would do.. then, a few builds later, the car just won't change, it sits and sits and waits, and then SLOWLY moves to another lane. No real difference in conditions or traffic.. so, it certainly comes and goes but I can't correlate it with anything else going on with EAP
> 
> Today, it was certainly moving into the other lane in less than 6 clicks. Ill count them on the trip back.


Count them, you'll see that I'm right. It doesn't go any faster than 6 "ticks", it can take longer, but it's not sooner. I'm quite certain it's a conditional line of code that won't change, anytime soon.

I have a running Twitter thread with a Tesla community user, and that's the first thing we test after updates: how many "ticks" until it starts moving.


----------



## TeslaTony310

JWardell said:


> Mine starts changing lanes almost immediately after activating the turn signal, and has been doing that for a while. It's pretty much done by 6 clicks. I wonder if this depends on the setting in the UI


So does mine. I'm referring to NoA lane changes, not user initiated ones. Those are much quicker.


----------



## TeslaTony310

JWardell said:


> Yeah I see...well in that case it's giving you time to agree or abort. But none of that is useful or aggressive enough for traffic around here, unless they make a Boston mode.


Indeed, it doesn't work so great in moderate to slightly heavy traffic.


----------



## Bigriver

Jarettp said:


> They are referring to NOA prompted lane changes


Thank you for this observation. I understand and hate the delay in changing lanes, but don't recall it being a problem since the summer of 2019. So I've been puzzled about this recent chatter of counting clicks. I think the timing and trajectory of the lane change is almost always spot on these days, but I never let the car initiate them.


----------



## tivoboy

TeslaTony310 said:


> Count them, you'll see that I'm right. It doesn't go any faster than 6 "ticks", it can take longer, but it's not sooner. I'm quite certain it's a conditional line of code that won't change, anytime soon.
> 
> I have a running Twitter thread with a Tesla community user, and that's the first thing we test after updates: how many "ticks" until it starts moving.


today on the way back, it was all 8 clicks.. ;-(


----------



## TeslaTony310

Bigriver said:


> Thank you for this observation. I understand and hate the delay in changing lanes, but don't recall it being a problem since the summer of 2019. So I've been puzzled about this recent chatter of counting clicks. I think the timing and trajectory of the lane change is almost always spot on these days, but I never let the car initiate them.


The user initiated ones are great. The NoA ones, not so much. Just an overabundance of caution, which at this point, if it's as safe as they say it is, it shouldn't take a minimum of 6 "tick" to start moving.


----------



## TeslaTony310

tivoboy said:


> today on the way back, it was all 8 clicks.. ;-(


Once you start to pay attention to it, you can't undo it, kind of thing. I counted a few lane changes on the way home yesterday: 7, and 6 ticks.

I'm really hoping that timing improves soon.


----------



## ECTO-1

Anyone have an idea why about a thousand of us LRAWDs were not upgraded to .15? Pretty much all of us were upgraded from .12 to .12.2 and have now stalled out. 

I thought they were unifying updates across the board except for the beta FSD crowd?

ECTO-1


----------



## FRC

ECTO-1 said:


> Anyone have an idea why about a thousand of us LRAWDs were not upgraded to .15? Pretty much all of us were upgraded from .12 to .12.2 and have now stalled out.
> 
> I thought they were unifying updates across the board except for the beta FSD crowd?
> 
> ECTO-1


I wouldn't consider that to be stalled. My wife's LR MY just updated to .15 tonight. My P3D is still on 12.2. All are only bug fixes. If there is a stall it's the 2021.4.xx.x stall. These things happen. Not to worry.


----------



## GDN

ECTO-1 said:


> Anyone have an idea why about a thousand of us LRAWDs were not upgraded to .15? Pretty much all of us were upgraded from .12 to .12.2 and have now stalled out.
> 
> I thought they were unifying updates across the board except for the beta FSD crowd?
> 
> ECTO-1


As @FRC notes this is the way it goes. They are just testing different bugs or updates and comparing between releases. I am hoping we'd all get leveled soon, meaning maybe a new real release is coming, but I don't expect that now for 45 days or more.


----------



## Malaromane

ECTO-1 said:


> Anyone have an idea why about a thousand of us LRAWDs were not upgraded to .15? Pretty much all of us were upgraded from .12 to .12.2 and have now stalled out.
> [snip]


I have a Model 3 LR AWD and my car updated to .15 a few days ago.


----------



## booby31

*Version 2021.4.16 6f392f68bc released*


----------



## Madmolecule

My current version limits dog mode temperature to 66° as the lowest. I don’t know if this is something new but I don’t know why I can’t set it lower. Also summon does not work if dog mode or climate is on. It is also frustrating that I can’t put dog it’s less than 50 miles or so in range. Each time I’ve been right near my house and I was going to charge. My dogs don’t appreciate it.


----------



## PiperPaul

Just updated to 4.15. Haven't driven yet but saw the exciting Release Notes mentioning improvements for Winter Driving.... again..... again.
Doesn't provide overwhelming confidence for "bug fixes" if the Release Notes are stuck in an infinite loop.
To be fair to the development squad in California they probably think Canadians are still in igloos this time of year.
Nonetheless, this update should make folks in Kansas happier during their current storm.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

PiperPaul said:


> Nonetheless, this update should make folks in Kansas happier during their current storm.


I'm Kansas-born and bred. Rock Chalk Jayhawk! I'm sure they're appreciative.


----------



## tivoboy

Does anyone else have the issue where the FAN or battery cooler doesn't want to shut off after parking with this build? I've checked that Sentry isn't enabled, and the AC is off and cabin overheat is off, but I'd been noticing more phantom drain in the past several days and now notice that some fan is blowing for 10+ minutes after parking.


----------



## Chris350

ECTO-1 said:


> Anyone have an idea why about a thousand of us LRAWDs were not upgraded to .15? Pretty much all of us were upgraded from .12 to .12.2 and have now stalled out.
> 
> I thought they were unifying updates across the board except for the beta FSD crowd?
> 
> ECTO-1


Yeah..... I have a LR-RWD.... Got the push to 12.2....... Not seeing allot of movement of that version going to .15 for some reason...

No that this move to .15 really add's anything other than bug fixes.... But now .16 is out in the wild (I'm sure just another round of bug fixes)....

So, maybe we make this jump to .16..... I know that 12.2 introduced an annoying bug to my NOA.... When driving in NOA on the highway and I approach my exit, things get weird. Instead of a smooth transition upon exiting, the car does 3 regen slowdowns. One before the exit.... One during the exit... and then one after the exit.... These are not a "slam on the brakes" slowdown.... but are enough to startle me and a passenger as not normal.

Never had it done that before...... This version also brought back a bug that when I approach an exit (while in the right lane). When the lane expands to form the exit lane, NOA always wants to change lanes to the left lane for no reason.... This had been fixed for me in earlier versions, but always seems to return (after being fixed) in different updated versions...


----------



## iChris93

tivoboy said:


> Does anyone else have the issue where the FAN or battery cooler doesn't want to shut off after parking with this build? I've checked that Sentry isn't enabled, and the AC is off and cabin overheat is off, but I'd been noticing more phantom drain in the past several days and now notice that some fan is blowing for 10+ minutes after parking.


That's normal. Drying out the AC or cooling the battery.


----------



## ECTO-1

Chris350 said:


> So, maybe we make this jump to .16..... I know that 12.2 introduced an annoying bug to my NOA.... When driving in NOA on the highway and I approach my exit, things get weird. Instead of a smooth transition upon exiting, the car does 3 regen slowdowns. One before the exit.... One during the exit... and then one after the exit.... These are not a "slam on the brakes" slowdown.... but are enough to startle me and a passenger as not normal.
> 
> Never had it done that before...... This version also brought back a bug that when I approach an exit (while in the right lane). When the lane expands to form the exit lane, NOA always wants to change lanes to the left lane for no reason.... This had been fixed for me in earlier versions, but always seems to return (after being fixed) in different updated versions...


Now that you mention it, I am having the same issue. I assumed it was me being tired in the mornings. I go around a tight onramp and it definitely is "shy" compared to the older smooth version.

Good to know I'm not (too) crazy.

ECTO-1


----------



## francoisp

I just got updated to 2021.4.15.2

Cold temperature improvements and minor fixes.


----------



## Theos1

tivoboy said:


> Does anyone else have the issue where the FAN or battery cooler doesn't want to shut off after parking with this build? I've checked that Sentry isn't enabled, and the AC is off and cabin overheat is off, but I'd been noticing more phantom drain in the past several days and now notice that some fan is blowing for 10+ minutes after parking.


I have a M3 LR RWD delivered June 2018, running software 2021.4.15, FSD and I have the same "problem" that even when air temp is around freezing some fan starts going even after a short drive (AC not used during the drive, everything switched off)! Some people commented that it is the BMS cooling the battery on the early models,... Yet, the dots indicate cold battery! I can't see the logic, Tesla never responded to my questions on this subject.

As far as NoA goes it is great as such HOWEVER disappointing when it comes to lane changing. For months now it wants me to change from HOV lane (furtherest to the left) to the next lane left?!, i.e. incoming traffic (hard concrete barrier in-between) and makes all kind of nonsensical suggestion as to the lane changes. And that is on " require lane change confirmation" setting. The lane changes are smooth and respectable but on the setting without having to confirm the change, the automatic so to speak, it is not good and must be frustration for other drivers so I don't use it. Waiting for the FSD to arrive and take care of all of these niggly issues.


----------



## [email protected]

Chris350 said:


> --- snip ---
> 
> Never had it done that before...... This version also brought back a bug that when I approach an exit (while in the right lane). When the lane expands to form the exit lane, NOA always wants to change lanes to the left lane for no reason.... This had been fixed for me in earlier versions, but always seems to return (after being fixed) in different updated versions...


perhaps tesla is trying out a suggestion to move to the left lane until after the entrance lane on the right, to allow entering vehicles time and room to accelerate into the driving lane? that's safe practice


----------



## Kizzy

Theos1 said:


> I have a M3 LR RWD delivered June 2018, running software 2021.4.15, FSD and I have the same "problem" that even when air temp is around freezing some fan starts going even after a short drive (AC not used during the drive, everything switched off)! Some people commented that it is the BMS cooling the battery on the early models,... Yet, the dots indicate cold battery! I can't see the logic, Tesla never responded to my questions on this subject.
> 
> As far as NoA goes it is great as such HOWEVER disappointing when it comes to lane changing. For months now it wants me to change from HOV lane (furtherest to the left) to the next lane left?!, i.e. incoming traffic (hard concrete barrier in-between) and makes all kind of nonsensical suggestion as to the lane changes. And that is on " require lane change confirmation" setting. The lane changes are smooth and respectable but on the setting without having to confirm the change, the automatic so to speak, it is not good and must be frustration for other drivers so I don't use it. Waiting for the FSD to arrive and take care of all of these niggly issues.


The computers are liquid cooled. I've been thinking that since the car stays awake for a bit after parking that it is still attending to those needs with the compressor and fan requirements around that.


----------



## PiperPaul

tivoboy said:


> Does anyone else have the issue where the FAN or battery cooler doesn't want to shut off after parking with this build? I've checked that Sentry isn't enabled, and the AC is off and cabin overheat is off, but I'd been noticing more phantom drain in the past several days and now notice that some fan is blowing for 10+ minutes after parking.


I asked my Mobile Service Rep about a year ago why the car was behaving like that, and he didn't know. And this is a Rep that I am sure could rebuild the car in my driveway from a box of parts with his eyes closed.
This doesn't answer your question, and I think some of the other answers make sense; however I believe that the car is so attractively HOT it just needs to catch it's breath after a run.


----------



## tivoboy

iChris93 said:


> That's normal. Drying out the AC or cooling the battery.


Sure, I've seen that before. I've seen this behavior come and go with SW releases. One was so bad it's was clearly just running either the fans or the battery cooler constantly and draining 15-20 miles a day from the battery while parked in a mild garage. I had to have Tesla force a re-update of that same build to fix the problem. I just haven't seen it in about 6+ months, so maybe I got another bad install or maybe this build is just whacked for some. Hopefully, it will go back to it's normal behaviour with the next release.


----------



## TeslaTony310

Theos1 said:


> I have a M3 LR RWD delivered June 2018, running software 2021.4.15, FSD and I have the same "problem" that even when air temp is around freezing some fan starts going even after a short drive (AC not used during the drive, everything switched off)! Some people commented that it is the BMS cooling the battery on the early models,... Yet, the dots indicate cold battery! I can't see the logic, Tesla never responded to my questions on this subject.
> 
> As far as NoA goes it is great as such HOWEVER disappointing when it comes to lane changing. For months now it wants me to change from HOV lane (furtherest to the left) to the next lane left?!, i.e. incoming traffic (hard concrete barrier in-between) and makes all kind of nonsensical suggestion as to the lane changes. And that is on " require lane change confirmation" setting. The lane changes are smooth and respectable but on the setting without having to confirm the change, the automatic so to speak, it is not good and must be frustration for other drivers so I don't use it. Waiting for the FSD to arrive and take care of all of these niggly issues.


That is not an FSD issue, that's a path planning/maps issue.


----------



## M3OC Rules

TeslaTony310 said:


> That is not an FSD issue, that's a path planning/maps issue.


Are you saying they should fix issues with current autopilot instead of just focusing on true FSD? If I had to guess I'd say they feel they are at a point where Autopilot is acceptable and any fixes will come once they solve FSD and back that in to Autopilot which may be @Theos1's point.


----------



## TeslaTony310

M3OC Rules said:


> Are you saying they should fix issues with current autopilot instead of just focusing on true FSD? If I had to guess I'd say they feel they are at a point where Autopilot is acceptable and any fixes will come once they solve FSD and back that in to Autopilot which may be @Theos1's point.


The issue mentioned has nothing to do with the actual operation of Autopilot, as a feature itself. That is a maps/path planning issue with regards to NoA, that is indicating to the car which lane it should be in, when it's already in that lane.

This won't get fixed with "FSD", which in its current form, is just "city streets" code. If you are referring to the broader term of "FSD", this won't solve it either, really. It's a maps issue, at its core, and until you see an update to the map tiles, it will keep doing that at that particular stretch of road.


----------



## Chris350

Am I crazy,?????

Has it been almost 13 weeks since 2021.4 was been released???

I know we now have multiple branches if .4, but have we even gone this long between firmware?

The .4 branch has seems to be multiple bug fixes.... But in my case, these branches have just added bugs....


----------



## TeslaTony310

Chris350 said:


> Am I crazy,?????
> 
> Has it been almost 13 weeks since 2021.4 was been released???
> 
> I know we now have multiple branches if .4, but have we even gone this long between firmware?
> 
> The .4 branch has seems to be multiple bug fixes.... But in my case, these branches have just added bugs....


I'm sure there's been a freeze in place on V10 code, and they are holding out on V11 until the refreshed S and X show up, if they aren't having issues with V11 itself.


----------



## Madmolecule

*Major safety hardware/software issue!!!

I just tested to verify what happened by locking myself in the car in dog mode, and the window switches work!
Yesterday I noticed my dog with his head through the window with somebody petting him*. He had rolled down the window himself. The placement of the switches are very dog unfriendly. I see this is a huge problem and now I'm probably will tape over the switches or something

Your artificial intelligence is neither


----------



## bwilson4web

Madmolecule said:


> and the window switches work!


I use the 'child' window lock option. Piece of cake.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Madmolecule

bwilson4web said:


> I use the 'child' window lock option. Piece of cake.
> 
> Bob Wilson


I was hoping that would be the ticket because I had not set that. I just went out and tested it and the windows still work when I'm locked in there in dog mode sitting in the passenger seat. With window and child lock set. My dogs can control the windows but they can't listen to music, how is this AI.


----------



## lance.bailey

because you don't want people breaking into your Model 3 to stop the endless playing of "how much is that doggie in the window" and "snoopy vs the red baron".


----------



## PiperPaul

Madmolecule said:


> I was hoping that would be the ticket because I had not set that. I just went out and tested it and the windows still work when I'm locked in there in dog mode sitting in the passenger seat. With window and child lock set. My dogs can control the windows but they can't listen to music, how is this AI.


I guess the next step is to keep the dog out of the driver's seat. Otherwise it may go for a spin.
It's a long way here from Georgia, but I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## lance.bailey

pulled up to the left of a car with a black lab in the drivers seat. took a second look to notice it was a right hand side steering wheel. but for a few seconds I was *really* impressed by that dog.


----------



## FRC

lance.bailey said:


> pulled up to the left of a car with a black lab in the drivers seat. took a second look to notice it was a right hand side steering wheel. but for a few seconds I was *really* impressed by that dog.


Full Self Dog-walking?


----------



## Madmolecule

If it is a safety thing and tesla is not allowed to lock out the windows in case there was a child or something in there, they can at least make it two factor authentication were you had to acknowledge it also on the display if you wanted to open the window. It might be a little while before my dog figures that out.

I was hoping to get an early release version of dog mode beta, But Elon felt my dogs weren’t well behaved enough to have access to the beta software.

My dogs are asking for a tesla Dog playlist, temperature is below 66°, bark commands would be nice (if nothing else to activate boom box ), and video access through the app of Course.


----------



## Long Ranger

Madmolecule said:


> bark commands would be nice (if nothing else to activate boom box )


Boom box conversion from little yippie barks to big deep barks would be good.


----------



## garsh

Sounds like Tesla made some big changes to the automatic wiper neural net in 2021.4.15.5.
I'm personally hoping that this stops it from wiping when there is no rain, and maybe stop it from wiping too quickly when the rain isn't that heavy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389454497471209479


----------



## francoisp

garsh said:


> Sounds like Tesla made some big changes to the automatic wiper neural net in 2021.4.15.5.
> I'm personally hoping that this stops it from wiping when there is no rain, and maybe stop it from wiping too quickly when the rain isn't that heavy.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389454497471209479


In regard to Green's comment, assuming the wiper logic is now mainly based on a NN, it may be a waste of time trying to figure out its logic. AI researchers themselves are often in the dark when trying to understand how a NN arrives at a given conclusion. In this case there could be clues it gets from the cameras that we would not consider.


----------



## garsh

francoisp said:


> assuming the wiper logic is now mainly based on a NN


The automatic wipers have been based on a NN for quite some time now.
This update is a NN that uses more than the front cameras as input.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183775434799869952


----------



## Madmolecule

So our windshield wipers will work, once they get their trademark for WetRain approved?


----------



## TrevP

Anyone else bothered by the fact they went with a vision system and spending a lot of time trying to train it rather than use a $.10 rain sensor like everyone else does?


----------



## Madmolecule

TrevP said:


> Anyone else bothered by the fact they went with a vision system and spending a lot of time trying to train it rather than use a $.10 rain sensor like everyone else does?


They should've went with vision, multiple rain sensors, and streaming Doppler weather. At minimum use the others to calibrate and train the vision. And a trademark instead of a patent. I'm sure it's not vapor marketing. Could be more fantasy uncertainty and doubt

Elon Electrify Cuba!
what type of world we leave behind for Keith Richards?


----------



## lance.bailey

friend of mine had a rope tied onto the wiper.


----------



## Mike

Perhaps they have been using the wiper vision system as a suitable analog to sort out (de-risk) the self driving AI?


----------



## garsh

TrevP said:


> Anyone else bothered by the fact they went with a vision system and spending a lot of time trying to train it rather than use a $.10 rain sensor like everyone else does?


Not really. It will take a while to get it working well, but once they do, that's one less sensor, one less cable run, one less GPIO port on the computer, etc. Helps keep manufacturing simple.


----------



## gary in NY

My experience with the current iteration of the wipers is quite good, even in light or misty rain. It wasn't always that way. I almost wore out the manual wipe button. I have hardly touched it for some time now.


----------



## gary in NY

I also have an update to my previously reported phone key issues. I put in a service appointment, knowing it would never actually happen, but by doing so I got to correspond (via message within the service section of the app) with a tech for quite a while. While I had deleted the phone as a BT device, it looked like I didn't delete it as a phone key (there were actually 2 versions, plus my previous phone was still there). Now I swear that I deleted all those keys, but they were still there. All versions of the software (app, car and phone) were up-to-date. So now a week after rekeying the phone, it's still working great. I can now confidently rule out the car software was causing the problem.


----------



## skygraff

gary in NY said:


> My experience with the current iteration of the wipers is quite good, even in light or misty rain. It wasn't always that way. I almost wore out the manual wipe button. I have hardly touched it for some time now.


Wish I could say the same. Today, it was misting and I kept having to press the button to get things started then the auto system would wipe more often than necessary before going back to standby until my vision was obscured enough to press the button again and repeat the cycle.

Here's hoping the .5 update does something to fix that.

On a side note, had to disable navigate on autopilot because it kept wanting me to join the reversible express lanes which were closed for my direction (stuck a bug report in the eternal outbox). Hitting the cancel button is like telling a kid "no" in a toy store.


----------



## JWardell

TrevP said:


> Anyone else bothered by the fact they went with a vision system and spending a lot of time trying to train it rather than use a $.10 rain sensor like everyone else does?


NO. Namely because those rain sensors suck too, and my other cars with auto sensing wipers drove me nuts wiping too much etc.
Yes, Tesla was even worse for a long time, but unlike those sensors, Tesla made continuous improvements and IMO are now sliiightly better...any new improvements will prove it was worth saving those ten cents


----------



## gary in NY

gary in NY said:


> I also have an update to my previously reported phone key issues. I put in a service appointment, knowing it would never actually happen, but by doing so I got to correspond (via message within the service section of the app) with a tech for quite a while. While I had deleted the phone as a BT device, it looked like I didn't delete it as a phone key (there were actually 2 versions, plus my previous phone was still there). Now I swear that I deleted all those keys, but they were still there. All versions of the software (app, car and phone) were up-to-date. So now a week after rekeying the phone, it's still working great. I can now confidently rule out the car software was causing the problem.


I guess I jinxed it. Didn't work last night.


----------



## ModelThree

PalmtreesCalling said:


> So I just updated to 2021.4.3 and it seems as if the windshield wipers are waaay too aggressive. I have some sleet coming down, and the wipers went into Philippine Monsoon mode and the squeeking from them running that fast with very little liquid to lube them was nearly unbearable. Ok thats hyperbole, but it was really annoying. Has anyone else seen this ?


That's been my experience with Model 3 and Y auto wipers for the past, well, forever…


----------



## lance.bailey

PalmtreesCalling said:


> So I just updated to 2021.4.3 and it seems as if the windshield wipers are waaay too aggressive. I have some sleet coming down, and the wipers went into Philippine Monsoon mode and the squeeking from them running that fast with very little liquid to lube them was nearly unbearable. Ok thats hyperbole, but it was really annoying. Has anyone else seen this ?


i get that everytime I pull into a spot in a parkade if I am nosing up to a painted white wall. monsoon mode.


----------



## msjulie

JWardell said:


> NO. Namely because those rain sensors suck too, and my other cars with auto sensing wipers drove me nuts wiping too much etc.
> Yes, Tesla was even worse for a long time, but unlike those sensors, Tesla made continuous improvements and IMO are now sliiightly better...any new improvements will prove it was worth saving those ten cents


I wish my experience matched; our 2017 Audi with regular old rain sensors is orders of magnitude better than the 3. 3 is worse in dawn/dusk situations it seems, where the light doesn't provide enough contrast perhaps? Of course, when most of my driving would be happening


----------



## airj1012

Did the driving UI (detail) get better with 2021.4.15.6 or am I imagining things?


----------



## bernie

Just installed 2021.4.15.6 - same minor cold weather improvements and bug fixes


----------



## FRC

Me too...cold weather fixes are exactly what I've been waiting for


----------



## GDN

Mod note - moved a few "electricity" posts to a new thread in "Off Topic".


----------



## Madmolecule

Major Safety Bug.

Windows still work in dog mode!!

is dog mode a gimmick, like farts, usb music and the web browser, or is it supposed to function and keep your dog safe.



Elon Electra Cuba!


----------



## lance.bailey

this was covered in another post - turn on child locks and that stops Fido from opening a window and making a break for it.


----------



## Madmolecule

lance.bailey said:


> this was covered in another post - turn on child locks and that stops Fido from opening a window and making a break for it.


Thanks, I was able to verify that this works. I had to lock the car once I was in there in dog mode from the app before the window locks would work. This is similar to walking away. But I couldn't walk away and stay inside the car. With the window locks on, and the car locked, Fido is secure. When my dog had done it before I was still nearby so I guess it wasn't locked yet

Still you can't go below 66° in dog mode. If you just turn the climate on you can go below 66. You don't get the display but the dogs stay a little cooler


----------



## Needsdecaf

garsh said:


> Not really. It will take a while to get it working well, but once they do, that's one less sensor, one less cable run, one less GPIO port on the computer, etc. Helps keep manufacturing simple.


Well it's been since, what, 2018 and it still doesn't work? So, how long is a while?


----------



## Mike

Needsdecaf said:


> Well it's been since, what, 2018 and it still doesn't work? So, how long is a while?


I still think the auto wiper setup is simply to have Tesla practice getting whatever software magic is needed for getting FSD up and running while minimizing risk in the process.

IMO, when the auto wipers work flawlessly for everyone under all conditions, FSD will be deployed to the fleet.


----------



## TeslaTony310

Mike said:


> I still think the auto wiper setup is simply to have Tesla practice getting whatever software magic is needed for getting FSD up and running while minimizing risk in the process.
> 
> IMO, when the auto wipers work flawlessly for everyone under all conditions, FSD will be deployed to the fleet.


No. 2 very distinct problems, 1 being a 0.001% of the other.


----------



## sduck

Mike said:


> I still think the auto wiper setup is simply to have Tesla practice getting whatever software magic is needed for getting FSD up and running while minimizing risk in the process.
> 
> IMO, when the auto wipers work flawlessly for everyone under all conditions, FSD will be deployed to the fleet.


Why on earth would those two things be related?


----------



## Mike

TeslaTony310 said:


> No. 2 very distinct problems, 1 being a 0.001% of the other.


I thought AI was AI, regardless of what appears to be two different problems to solve.

If my brain needs to discern that I need to turn the wipers on to a "low interval" setting, does a different part of my brain need to discern that a merging car 20 seconds ahead of me requires my switching lanes prior to being boxed in?

Two distinct problems, but the process of recognizing any problem and acting on any problem should be the same, should it not?

Unless different parts of my brain are required to keep the windscreen clear versus not getting boxed in.


----------



## sduck

Except the car doesn't have a brain. It's completely separate software systems for the windshield wipers and the autopilot system. They're not using the same neural net.


----------



## lance.bailey

Mike said:


> Unless different parts of my brain are required to keep the windscreen clear versus not getting boxed in.


and then there is the part of the brain that handles humour. Which is what I thought @Mike was using when he said that FSD was on hold until the auto wipers were perfect.


----------



## garsh

Mike said:


> I thought AI was AI, regardless of what appears to be two different problems to solve.


There's no actual intelligence in today's AI. Calling it AI is a misnomer. It's more properly called Machine Learning, but even the verb "Learning" implies that there's some thinking going on, and there really isn't.

This is just "pattern matching". For the "training" part, you give the Neural Network a bunch of pictures and you tell it which pictures are "cats", and which are not. Given that training, you should then be able to show it a random picture and have it correctly identify it as a cat or not.

Each such neural network is unique to the classification problem that it is solving. A NN that can recognize "cats" is useless at detecting "rain". Likewise, a NN used to identify "rain" can't detect "road curving left" or "stopped car straight ahead". Tesla runs several NNs on the car simultaneously, with each one having a different classification job.


----------



## francoisp

garsh said:


> There's no actual intelligence in today's AI. Calling it AI is a misnomer. It's more properly called Machine Learning, but even the verb "Learning" implies that there's some thinking going on, and there really isn't.


When most people think of AI, they actually think of AGI which stands for artificial general intelligence which, according to Wikipedia, is defined as:


> (...) the hypothetical ability of an intelligent agent to understand or learn any intellectual task that a human being can.


Many think that AGI won't be achieved for a very long time, that the human brain is operating on a quantum level that current computer hardware and software can't replicate.


----------



## EValuatED

Recent industry joke: What’s the difference between AI and ML? AI is slideware, ML is software.


----------



## francoisp

Mike said:


> Unless different parts of my brain are required to keep the windscreen clear versus not getting boxed in.


I think they could be. All these decisions are taking place in our head obviously, but our reaction to a windshield that's getting dirty is different than the recognition of a potential risk and a desire to minimize that risk. On a evolutionary perspective, that's akin (to a lesser degree) to our "survival" instinct (there's a snake on my path that I should avoid). In short different areas of the brain could be engaged.


----------



## francoisp

EValuatED said:


> Recent industry joke: What's the difference between AI and ML? AI is slideware, ML is software.


It is my understanding that ML (machine learning) is a tool that an AI uses to achieve its goal. According to Wikipedia:


> Leading AI textbooks define the field as the study of "intelligent agents": any device that perceives its environment and takes actions that maximize its chance of successfully achieving its goals.


As per that definition, Tesla FSD is definitely an AI, using a mix of ML and conventional algorithmic programming (like C).


----------



## SR22pilot

francoisp said:


> When most people think of AI, they actually think of AGI which stands for artificial general intelligence which, according to Wikipedia, is defined as:
> 
> Many think that AGI won't be achieved for a very long time, that the human brain is operating on a quantum level that current computer hardware and software can't replicate.


What AlphaZero has accomplished is quite impressive.


----------



## francoisp

SR22pilot said:


> What AlphaZero has accomplished is quite impressive.


Yes it is. But so is speech recognition software. AGI however is a whole different animal.


----------



## Mike

I acknowledge everyone's kind answers and I consider myself debriefed. 

That said, since we are still in lockdown (Ontario) and since I have given myself enough rope, let me kick my chair away from underneath my feet:

There is no way that "operational" (sorry for not using the correct terms) FSD will ever be released while the auto wipers in our cars are still being problematic.

IMO it doesn't matter if they are separate NN systems.

IMO it doesn't matter if they have to handle different problems.

IMO it doesn't matter if they have to be trained to recognize different things.

IMO it doesn't matter if all the other esoteric points that the learned folks here have correctly pointed out are part of why I sound ridiculous.

If auto wipers cannot be "operational" (i.e do the right thing 99.999999999999999999% of the time), there is no way FSD is happening.

If FSD is suddenly deemed to be happening (i.e do the right thing 99.999999999999999999% of the time), I can guarantee you that the auto wipers will be fixed as well.

Rant over...guess I'll go turn the compost pile over


----------



## CleanEV

Looks like 2021.4.17 is out


----------



## JWardell

Remember 10000 posts ago when we said this was the longest release ever?


----------



## Perscitus

Yikes! Original / old v11 must have been even worse than we saw with the S/X refresh previews and a re-do (and GUI team turnover) sent them back to the drawing board - at least one can only hope its back to the drawing board and less of a v9->v10 repeat. 

This in turn caused the trickle of builds stuck on old Jan 2021 v10.x code branch. 

Of course nothing they do can anymore will fundamentally affect how these cars drive or are driven (driving dynamics, suspension dynamics, etc) so not expecting much beyond a few more GBs of useless games, easter eggs and entertainemt apps.


----------



## Mike

Perscitus said:


> Yikes! Original / old v11 must have been even worse than we saw with the S/X refresh previews and a re-do (and GUI team turnover) sent them back to the drawing board - at least one can only hope its back to the drawing board and less of a v9->v10 repeat.
> 
> This in turn caused the trickle of builds stuck on old Jan 2021 v10.x code branch.
> 
> Of course nothing they do can anymore will fundamentally affect how these cars drive or are driven (driving dynamics, suspension dynamics, etc) so not expecting much beyond a few more GBs of useless games, easter eggs and entertainemt apps.


Would still like to have estimated %SOC (at active nav system destination) always displayed next to the active ETA, just like back in V8.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

Got 4.17. Add a category.  Took 30 minutes. 

Minor fixes


----------



## TeslaTony310

Mike said:


> I thought AI was AI, regardless of what appears to be two different problems to solve.
> 
> If my brain needs to discern that I need to turn the wipers on to a "low interval" setting, does a different part of my brain need to discern that a merging car 20 seconds ahead of me requires my switching lanes prior to being boxed in?
> 
> Two distinct problems, but the process of recognizing any problem and acting on any problem should be the same, should it not?
> 
> Unless different parts of my brain are required to keep the windscreen clear versus not getting boxed in.


To be technical, yes, a different set of neurons are going to fire, to process and take a decision about wipers than about moving vehicles, which are in different parts of your brain (but still within the same region)

To bring this back to the NN in cars, there is a specific NN that handles the wipers, and a specific NN that handles driving, which is akin to the above.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

I'm sure I saw this mentioned earlier, and I commented on an earlier sw version, but 2021.4.15.6 would NOT recognize my iPhone running 14.5.1 until I did a full reboot of the car, and removed and readded my Phone to the car's Bluetooth.
I really wish this was something they could make sure worked before releases. it has to be one of the most visible bugs. They have to be on the apple dev program and would get early releases to test against. (I'm a test manager by profession, so this really gets under my skin)


----------



## garsh

*UPDATE:*
I cribbed these release notes from Teslapedia.
Teslapedia has since removed these, and users have confirmed that there are no new release notes for 2021.4.17.
So... ignore this post.
OP has been updated.
Leaving the original content here for reference.

*Release Notes for 2021.4.17:*​*Text Messaging Improvements*​Consecutive messages from the same sender will now be displayed and dictated together for an improved viewing and listening experience. To view conversations, open the Application Launcher and tap Call > Messages.​You can also now double press the right scroll wheel button to easily dismiss an incoming text message, or re-record an outgoing text message.​As usual, to enable text messaging, tap the Bluetooth icon on the top of the display, and enable "Sync Messages".​Note: Due to the limitations of Bluetooth support from your device, you will not be able to send group messages.​​*Unlatching Charge Cable* (S & X)​You can now press the small black button to the left of the charge port inlet to unlatch the charge cable when your car is unlocked. This may be particularly useful when charging with charge cables that do not have a release button on the connector handle.​Note: You still have the ability to unlatch a charge cable by using other methods, such as from the vehicle touchscreen, the Mobile App, the connector handle button, or by pressing and holding the rear trunk button on the key fob.​​*TRAX v0.2*​TRAX is now redesigned to help you create audio masterpieces with just a few taps. Quickly preview and mix sounds with a new drum machine and instrument selector, or use new tools and volume controls to reorder, loop and mix tracks. To access, open the Application Launcher and tap Toybox > TRAX > Let's JAM.​​*Sentry Mode Improvements*​Sentry Mode footage of the last panic event will now be saved to onboard memory. To view or save this clip, plug in a USB device, launch the Dashcam Viewer, and tap the save icon on the bottom right corner of the screen.​​*Autosteer Stop Sign and Stop Light Warning* (Canada)​Your car may warn you in some cases if it detects that you are about to run a stop sign or stop light while Autosteer is in use. This is not a substitute for an attentive driver and will not stop the car.​​*Navigation Improvements* (China)​To improve navigation guidance through complicated highway junctions and city intersections, an image of the intersection with the highlighted lane guidance will now be displayed.​Note: Before this feature can be enabled, the latest version of Navigation maps must be downloaded via WiFi.​​*Dynamic Brake Lights* (3 & Y, China)​If you are driving over 50 km/h (31 mph) and brake forcefully, the brake lights will now flash quickly to warn other drivers that your car is rapidly slowing down. If your car stops completely, the hazard warning lights will flash until you press the accelerator or manually press the hazard warning lights button to turn them off.​​*QQ Music Improvements* (China)​We have added the support for shuffling tracks in a playlist.​


----------



## Mike

TeslaTony310 said:


> To be technical, yes, a different set of neurons are going to fire, to process and take a decision about wipers than about moving vehicles, which are in different parts of your brain (but still within the same region)
> 
> To bring this back to the NN in cars, there is a specific NN that handles the wipers, and a specific NN that handles driving, which is akin to the above.


Understood.

See post #472.


----------



## garsh

WonkoTheSane said:


> Got 4.17. Add a category.  Took 30 minutes.
> 
> Minor fixes


Can you confirm that it just says "minor fixes"?
Teslapedia is reporting a whole lot of updates in this one.


----------



## garsh

garsh said:


> Sounds like Tesla made some big changes to the automatic wiper neural net in 2021.4.15.5.
> I'm personally hoping that this stops it from wiping when there is no rain, and maybe stop it from wiping too quickly when the rain isn't that heavy.


I tried it out during a rainy weekend.
It doesn't seem any better to me. I went back to controlling it manually.


----------



## gary in NY

garsh said:


> I tried it out during a rainy weekend.
> It doesn't seem any better to me. I went back to controlling it manually.


When the wipers go into hyper speed, have you tried just letting them go for a minute? I've found that they will sometimes do this for about a minute (or less), usually at the start of a drive, then they settle down to the normal speed for the conditions. I also park in the same garage as my woodworking shop, so sometimes at the start of a drive I get a wipe or two because there is a thin layer of fine sawdust on the windshield.

Because there still seem to be many complaints about the auto windshield wipers, I'll keep an eye on mine to see if my experience changes in any way, or if I am subconsciously manually running the wipers. The difference in our experiences is very curious.


----------



## garsh

gary in NY said:


> When the wipers go into hyper speed, have you tried just letting them go for a minute? I've found that they will sometimes do this for about a minute (or less), usually at the start of a drive, then they settle down to the normal speed for the conditions. I also park in the same garage as my woodworking shop, so sometimes at the start of a drive I get a wipe or two because there is a thin layer of fine sawdust on the windshield.
> 
> Because there still seem to be many complaints about the auto windshield wipers, I'll keep an eye on mine to see if my experience changes in any way, or if I am subconsciously manually running the wipers. The difference in our experiences is very curious.


Yeah, I left it on auto for most of my driving that day. Sometimes it settles down after a handful of swipes. Sometimes it took a long time.
I'm not happy with where it's at.


----------



## iChris93

garsh said:


> Yeah, I left it on auto for most of my driving that day. Sometimes it settles down after a handful of swipes. Sometimes it took a long time.
> I'm not happy with where it's at.


Unfortunately even though Green has seen changes in the code, it seems like this is like most things that Tesla releases. They get it good enough for release and then they don't really seem to improve it.


----------



## GDN

iChris93 said:


> Unfortunately even though Green has seen changes in the code, it seems like this is like most things that Tesla releases. They get it good enough for release and then they don't really seem to improve it.


I believe what you say is right and I believe this is going to contribute to the mediocrity of Tesla. They are proving that they other than performance and a charging network, not much else is superior and competition is coming fast.


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> I believe what you say is right and I believe this is going to contribute to the mediocrity of Tesla. They are proving that they other than performance and a charging network, not much else is superior and competition is coming fast.


I hope that many of these things, like smart summon, will improve once they "solve" FSD.


----------



## TeslaTony310

iChris93 said:


> I hope that many of these things, like smart summon, will improve once they "solve" FSD.


This will actually happen, due to how they stitch a scene together to create a path to take. This is the real enhancement I'm waiting for, out of the new NNs.


----------



## francoisp

There's a saying "a watched kettle nevers boils".


----------



## DocScott

GDN said:


> I believe what you say is right and I believe this is going to contribute to the mediocrity of Tesla. They are proving that they other than performance and a charging network, not much else is superior and competition is coming fast.


"Performance" is doing a lot of work there. It's not just acceleration--from what I've read, Tesla's got way better energy efficiency than most of the competition. The cars seem to have very good longevity, too. _Initial_ quality is very hit and miss, but the small amount of battery degradation over time is quite impressive.


----------



## michigantesla

garsh said:


> Can you confirm that it just says "minor fixes"?
> Teslapedia is reporting a whole lot of updates in this one.


----------



## garsh

garsh said:


> Can you confirm that it just says "minor fixes"?
> Teslapedia is reporting a whole lot of updates in this one.


Thanks @michigantesla !
Teslapedia has removed the list of updates for this release. Must have been a glitch on their side. I've updated the OP here as well.


----------



## CleanEV

And the count continues with cold weather improvements! Remember unofficial and official summer is still not here


----------



## WonkoTheSane

garsh said:


> I tried it out during a rainy weekend.
> It doesn't seem any better to me. I went back to controlling it manually.





garsh said:


> Can you confirm that it just says "minor fixes"?
> Teslapedia is reporting a whole lot of updates in this one.


----------



## GDN

You know - the beauty of these releases with cold weather improvements built in, is that we will need them before Tesla gives us anything else of value. Are we spoiled or what?


----------



## tivoboy

Something about this doesn’t surprise me at all that we’re getting “cold weather improvements” in MAY!


----------



## gary in NY

Winters a'coming in the southern hemisphere.


----------



## bernie

Just downloaded and installed 20214.15.8. It’s not on our voter poll yet. Looks like minor cold weather improvements and bug fixes voice recognition improvements Same old stuff nothing new


----------



## FRC

Can anyone remember when updates weren't disappointing?


----------



## iChris93

FRC said:


> Can anyone remember when updates weren't disappointing?


Can anyone remember 🔥🔥?


----------



## Long Ranger

iChris93 said:


> Can anyone remember 🔥🔥?


I'm still camped out on 2020.48.12.1 eagerly anticipating that holiday 🔥🔥 release…


----------



## iChris93

Long Ranger said:


> I'm still camped out on 2020.48.12.1 eagerly anticipating that holiday 🔥🔥 release…


Memorial Day is just around the corner!


----------



## Mike

FRC said:


> Can anyone remember when updates weren't disappointing?


Yea, when I had to drive my wife's Kona EV to the dealership for an update.


----------



## tivoboy

gary in NY said:


> Winters a'coming in the southern hemisphere.


I wonder how many Tesla M3 are actually IN the southern hemisphere?


----------



## tivoboy

FRC said:


> Can anyone remember when updates weren't disappointing?


Yeah, sometime around Labor Day last year, NOT Christmas, but before that. This has been quite an update DESERT for more than half a year IMHO


----------



## Perscitus

V8 to V9 era updates were decent (in terms of feature introduction, feedback and bug fixes and QoL changes). 

Then it all went downhill from the initial v10 flop, through the lukewarm v10.1s and v10.2s builds. 

Hopefully v11 doesnt make things any worse and add more bloatware.


----------



## ig0p0g0

GDN said:


> You know - the beauty of these releases with cold weather improvements built in, is that we will need them before Tesla gives us anything else of value. Are we spoiled or what?


You mean...when hell freezes over?

Not a hater, I just couldn't resist.


----------



## michigantesla

Just installed 2021.4.18. Doesn't appear to be anything exciting.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

Add 4.18. Getting it now will report in the morning.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

WonkoTheSane said:


> Add 4.18. Getting it now will report in the morning.


Surprise! Minor fixes.


----------



## aczeisler

I am installing 2021.4.15.10 right now.


----------



## Jason F

Just getting 2021.4.15.10 2 days after getting 2021.4.15.8. Both seem to have no new release notes.


----------



## garsh

Guys, please refrain from posting that you recieved or are installing a particular build. It clutters up this already impressively-long thread with more posts.

There's a poll in the first post of this thread. Select which build you have installed there. You can always change your "vote" later when you install a newer version.

Thanks


----------



## aczeisler

garsh said:


> Guys, please refrain from posting that you recieved or are installing a particular build. It clutters up this already impressively-long thread with more posts.
> 
> There's a poll in the first post of this thread. Select which build you have installed there. You can always change your "vote" later when you install a newer version.
> 
> Thanks


I would appreciate a brief yet polite clarification on what is appropriate to post in this thread. I posted the existence of firmware version 2021.4.15.10 because TeslaFi did not report it (It does now) and the "poll in the first post of this thread" did not have it as an option (still doesn't have it, by the way. In any case, I thought that discussing new firmware versions was the main purpose of this thread and that an "impressively-long thread" was a sign of vibrant, healthy participation (a good thing). Respectfully yours ...


----------



## GDN

aczeisler said:


> I would appreciate a brief yet polite clarification on what is appropriate to post in this thread. I posted the existence of firmware version 2021.4.15.10 because TeslaFi did not report it (It does now) and the "poll in the first post of this thread" did not have it as an option (still doesn't have it, by the way. In any case, I thought that discussing new firmware versions was the main purpose of this thread and that an "impressively-long thread" was a sign of vibrant, healthy participation (a good thing). Respectfully yours ...


The purpose of the reminder from @garsh is that we don't need a lot of "Got it" posts in the thread. That is the purpose of the poll - to track how many and who has what release. Any discussion of the release, posting of the notes (if we don't have them) your experience with the release or features, etc are all welcome. This dates back to software threads that might be 10 pages and 7 of them were "I got it" posts. We just want to focus on the software and behaviors.

The poll and the first post are updated usually within an hour or two, never more than 8 to 10 after a release comes out. All of the mod's have access to it to update and most of use use Teslafi or another service and get the notifications whether our cars get the updates or not. We all still get somewhat excited about new software and like to keep up with the tracking. The first post tracks the versions and the date they are first available along with updated notes as we have them.

Thanks for helping to keep the discussions on track.

Edit to add - Tesla doesn't always release the versions in pure numerical order, however we can't insert a line in the middle of the poll where the version might truly fall numerically. That is why the "No" is always first, then we update and add to the poll as the versions come out. So the latest released just gets added to the bottom of the poll whether it is in numerical order or not.


----------



## garsh

aczeisler said:


> I would appreciate a brief yet polite clarification on what is appropriate to post in this thread. I posted the existence of firmware version 2021.4.15.10 because TeslaFi did not report it (It does now) and the "poll in the first post of this thread" did not have it as an option (still doesn't have it, by the way. In any case, I thought that discussing new firmware versions was the main purpose of this thread and that an "impressively-long thread" was a sign of vibrant, healthy participation (a good thing). Respectfully yours ...


Honestly, I couldn't even read your post.
You apparently set the text to black, and I have "Dark Theme" turned on so it just looks blank to me.


----------



## JWardell

Normally Tesla releases new week software versions, with many new features, and there is plenty to discuss.
But they have been stuck for so long in this halfway v11 release since November and we haven't had much to discuss for months. At this point it must somehow be related to whatever is holding up S/X refresh as well. I hope they figure it out very soon and we finally get to see all of v11 and more to talk about


----------



## Mike

JWardell said:


> Normally Tesla releases new week software versions, with many new features, and there is plenty to discuss.
> But they have been stuck for so long in this halfway v11 release since November and we haven't had much to discuss for months. At this point it must somehow be related to whatever is holding up S/X refresh as well. I hope they figure it out very soon and we finally get to see all of v11 and more to talk about


I really hope the hold up is about getting rid of the radar solution within TACC/Autopilot...I hate losing all cruise control in this car when the front bumper has a skim coat of ice on it...and the phantom braking on two lane highways.


----------



## ng0

Just got 2021.4.18. Was hoping it was a bigger release, but sounds like more of the same.


----------



## kataleen

garsh said:


> Guys, please refrain from posting that you recieved or are installing a particular build. It clutters up this already impressively-long thread with more posts.
> 
> There's a poll in the first post of this thread. Select which build you have installed there. You can always change your "vote" later when you install a newer version.
> 
> Thanks


Honestly I can't come to this thread anymore to look up what's new in a firmware version. Just got a new one and when I saw 26 pages of mostly reports that they "got it" or just "downloading/installing it" I gave up and looked up on google. Would be great if it could be enforced that only messages about what's new or direct discussions on features added are allowed. The first page poll that also lists users and their versions is more than enough to know who has what.


----------



## iChris93

kataleen said:


> Would be great if it could be enforced that only messages about what's new or direct discussions on features added are allowed.


We had that before and others complained about over moderation. It's what I preferred too.


----------



## Thiery

Guys, we don’t need to know that you are downloading or installing an update. Seriously. We don’t give a f***. We’re not your mother. 
Post if you have something valuable to say. Like finding new functionalities or reporting bugs.
Thanks.


----------



## iChris93

Thiery said:


> Guys, we don't need to know that you are downloading or installing an update. Seriously. We don't give a f***. We're not your mother.
> Post if you have something valuable to say. Like finding new functionalities or reporting bugs.
> Thanks.


Please be kind. Thanks.


----------



## FRC

This is where we should say..."Moderators, thank you so much for your efforts to keep us in line. I understand that your task is mostly impossible and nearly thankless. I also understand that you are completely uncompensated for doing a virtually impossible task. Yet you continue to try. Without you this forum would be impossible to enjoy. So thank you, you're less than perfect, but I've rarely had better free service. Keep up the good work."

Or you could say..."Give me the job of moderator. I will happily do it better than you for less pay" Likely would be a short line to wait in!


----------



## iChris93

FRC said:


> you're less than perfect,


Excuse me!


----------



## sduck

I was thinking that one unheralded bug fix that's crept in is that phantom braking has been drastically reduced. I'm near the end of a 10-11 day road trip, and have only had a few minor incidents. That is, until today - just got 2021.4.15.10 this morning and had a quite a few incidents today. Basically, it seems that whenever there's a truck in the lane to the right of the car it's a panic moment. Really annoying.


----------



## garsh

kataleen said:


> Honestly I can't come to this thread anymore to look up what's new in a firmware version. Just got a new one and when I saw 26 pages of mostly reports that they "got it" or just "downloading/installing it" I gave up and looked up on google.


The very first post of these threads is always being updated with that information.
So if that's all you're interested in, then just reading the first post is probably what you want.


----------



## bwilson4web

The swipe for tire pressure and trip meters seems more responsive. On the previous release, I found a two-finger, staggered swipe carefully aimed at ~45 degrees up would sometimes, 1 out of 3 attempts work. This morning's drive on 2021.4.18 let a single finger swipe work most of the times, 2 out of 3 attempted. 

Sad to say, that useless spinning car remains. It reminds me of the old spring powered, windup toys that start fast and slowly comes to rest. I'm thinking 'Why the spinning car?' might be a question for the next quarterly report.

Bob Wilson


----------



## garsh

bwilson4web said:


> The swipe for tire pressure and trip meters seems more responsive. On the previous release, I found a two-finger, staggered swipe carefully aimed at ~45 degrees up would sometimes, 1 out of 3 attempts work. This morning's drive on 2021.4.18 let a single finger swipe work most of the times, 2 out of 3 attempted.


The swipe works the same as it always has. The problem is that since they've widened that left pane, you can't begin your swipe at the edge of the pane.
Instead, you have to begin your swipe inside the area were the cards are actually displayed. This used to be the entire width of the left pane, but now you have to start inwards more.


----------



## Malaromane

garsh said:


> The swipe works the same as it always has. The problem is that since they've widened that left pane, you can't begin your swipe at the edge of the pane.
> Instead, you have to begin your swipe inside the area were the cards are actually displayed. This used to be the entire width of the left pane, but now you have to start inwards more.


I've given up on the swipe to show tire pressure completely. I just can't reproduce the action reliably without spinning the car instead. So now I just push the right scroll wheel and say, "Show the tire pressure". I find it works much better for me.


----------



## tivoboy

So, just updated to 4.15.10, hadn’t really driven much with prior updates.. something I noticed this morning was that the moving map will turn left and right with even just the slightest wheel movement within a lane. Just the normal minor weave and flow while driving straight in town I can see the map moving apparently much more than it used to. historically and recently I recalled it would show the moving icon but pretty locked on the road one was on, but the minor movements in a lane I don’t RECALL being as pronounced as they seemed to be this morning? Historically, I have had some trouble with the GPS getting a proper lock, or actually just being wrong sometimes the wrong street. I also have an issue where the “fold mirrors by location” works at arrival but not departure and has to wait till speed hits 30 mph to deploy again.


----------



## Needsdecaf

FRC said:


> This is where we should say..."Moderators, thank you so much for your efforts to keep us in line. I understand that your task is mostly impossible and nearly thankless. I also understand that you are completely uncompensated for doing a virtually impossible task. Yet you continue to try. Without you this forum would be impossible to enjoy. So thank you, you're less than perfect, but I've rarely had better free service. Keep up the good work."
> 
> Or you could say..."Give me the job of moderator. I will happily do it better than you for less pay" Likely would be a short line to wait in!


As a former automotive forum moderator, this is 100% on point.


----------



## RickO2018

gary in NY said:


> Winters a'coming in the southern hemisphere.


With 2021.4.15.10, (along with the last three updates), we are certainly ready for cold weather in SE United States!


----------



## francoisp

garsh said:


> The swipe works the same as it always has. The problem is that since they've widened that left pane, you can't begin your swipe at the edge of the pane.
> Instead, you have to begin your swipe inside the area were the cards are actually displayed. This used to be the entire width of the left pane, but now you have to start inwards more.


There should be somekind of discreet icon on both sides that we could touch to get the panels to show.


----------



## Mike

sduck said:


> I was thinking that one unheralded bug fix that's crept in is that phantom braking has been drastically reduced. I'm near the end of a 10-11 day road trip, and have only had a few minor incidents. That is, until today - just got 2021.4.15.10 this morning and had a quite a few incidents today. Basically, it seems that whenever there's a truck in the lane to the right of the car it's a panic moment. Really annoying.


I got this same version yesterday and agree, it is phantom braking on curves (two lane highways) again.

A positive observation: the space (break) between songs on Spotify have finally been reduced to nothing.


----------



## FRC

iChris93 said:


> Excuse me!


That post lacked a smiley


----------



## bwilson4web

Navigate on Autopilot seems more aggressive when I don’t want that route. On several trips, it signaled a lane change to exit and then slowed the car down. Almost a phantom brake. Reproducible inside lane it wants me to change lane and exit.


Bob Wilson


----------



## JWardell

Cats and dogs are here!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393760729157836801
And confirmation:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/nexbco


----------



## skygraff

JWardell said:


> Cats and dogs are here!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393760729157836801
> And confirmation:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/nexbco


Sorry, what?

Is that supposed to show the guy as a cat on the screen? Camera seems to miss that part of the screen but maybe it's not formatting right on my laptop because it was shot vertically.

Okay, apparently, if you click on the text, it'll open the video on Reddit which shows the whole picture. Big dog landing on Tesla's face! (shout out to Robin Williams/Adrian Cronauer)!


----------



## PiperPaul

garsh said:


> The swipe works the same as it always has. The problem is that since they've widened that left pane, you can't begin your swipe at the edge of the pane.
> Instead, you have to begin your swipe inside the area were the cards are actually displayed. This used to be the entire width of the left pane, but now you have to start inwards more.


This is why this Forum is so great. Who knew the swipe area had changed? There was certainly no clue in the Release Notes (that don't currently note anything). 
@garsh knew!! And now I can cancel my mental health check because I was losing my mind trying to get the cards to display.


----------



## garsh

PiperPaul said:


> This is why this Forum is so great. Who knew the swipe area had changed? There was certainly no clue in the Release Notes (that don't currently note anything).
> @garsh knew!! And now I can cancel my mental health check because I was losing my mind trying to get the cards to display.


Believe me, I was spinning the virtual car around quite a bit before I figured this out.


----------



## Chris350

I wonder what the big difference is between the 4.15.10 and the 4.18 is....

For a while now, my M3 LR-RWD has been on a different fork and I can't seem to understand why...

I do have the FSD package..... But the update that sent me on a different fork as back with 4.12.2.

This took me to 4.15.6 and then to 4.15.8 and now 4.15.10.... Never updating when a mass update rolled out (4.15 and now 4.18)

I did notice on Teslafi that I wasn't the only one..... A small sets of us have followed this same route.... Currently, all the 4.15's are moving to 4.18.... No one with the 4.15.10 have been update..... Which I thought strange...

So, the question is...... what makes my car different than those who are moving to 4.18?


----------



## Greg Smith

My 2018 M3 with FSD is following your pattern. My wife's 2020 MS without FSD just went from 15 to 18. So is it the FSD or the different models that make a difference?


----------



## bwilson4web

Reproduced, mapping appears to take a shortest instead of fastest. I wish we had choices: fastest, shortest, or fewest traffic lights.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Long Ranger

Greg Smith said:


> My 2018 M3 with FSD is following your pattern. My wife's 2020 MS without FSD just went from 15 to 18. So is it the FSD or the different models that make a difference?


My 2018 Model 3 with FSD was offered 4.15 and now 4.18, so the upgrade pattern is not simply based on FSD or model.


----------



## Chris350

bwilson4web said:


> Reproduced, mapping appears to take a shortest instead of fastest. I wish we had choices: fastest, shortest, or fewest traffic lights.
> 
> Bob Wilson


Yeah..... Wishing we had alt route and waypoints added to this.... These are the only thing left that I use google maps for....


----------



## TeslaTony310

Greg Smith said:


> My 2018 M3 with FSD is following your pattern. My wife's 2020 MS without FSD just went from 15 to 18. So is it the FSD or the different models that make a difference?


It's all of those things, and more. They go down to the packages of sensors (as in, vendors of them) that you have, from what I have heard from Tesla Techs.


----------



## Klaus-rf

bwilson4web said:


> Reproduced, mapping appears to take a shortest instead of fastest. I wish we had choices: fastest, shortest, or fewest traffic lights.
> 
> Bob Wilson


Yep - like my 2003 & 2015 Toyota and 2008 Mitsu had. Those are nice features.


----------



## Lgkahn

this latest

*2021.4.18*
broke the homelink on mine.. is anyone else seeing this berfore i schedule a roadside visit and complain
it now pops up the homelink to open or close the door when arriving or leaving, but never actually fires off the command unless you manually press it?


----------



## Francois Gaucher

Greg Smith said:


> My 2018 M3 with FSD is following your pattern. My wife's 2020 MS without FSD just went from 15 to 18. So is it the FSD or the different models that make a difference?


I have a 2018 M3 LR RWD, with FSD and I got 15 followed by 18.


----------



## Mike

Lgkahn said:


> this latest
> 
> *2021.4.18*
> broke the homelink on mine.. is anyone else seeing this berfore i schedule a roadside visit and complain
> it now pops up the homelink to open or close the door when arriving or leaving, but never actually fires off the command unless you manually press it?


Have you ever had problems with the Homelink before?

Specifically, every time a new software version is downloaded, has it ever given you problems?

I used to routinely lose Homelink functionality after a new software update and my hack was to simply uninstall the garage door and then re install the garage door in the Homelink system...

...until I had a new part installed in my car to solve LTE connectivity issues:

https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...m-card-located-in-a-may-2018-build-tm3.16634/
Since my new LTE sim card was replaced last year, every time I use Homelink, it works.

And my LTE always comes on, right away, with no fan fare.

YMMV


----------



## Lgkahn

Mike said:


> Since my new LTE sim card was replaced last year, every time I use Homelink, it works.


No 
..no.problems previously and as I said it still works. You can see it pio up but not fire as you see the signal/green icon pulse when.it fires.


----------



## Eli

My Model 3 (FSD) just went from 2021.4.15.10 to 2021.4.15.12. Seems like they're keeping some of us in a different branch, maybe like some kind of A/B testing?

I get keep getting a new point release every few days, it's been really rapid but the lack of any visible changes in 2021 is very disappointing.


----------



## Kernal7

My Model 3 (LR AWD with PUP/EAP/FSD/Acc Boost) also just got 2021.4.15.12. I wonder if it has anything to do with HW? Mine was birthed/built in Aug 2018 and does have the HW3 upgrade. Maybe we are on a different fork because of something in HW?


----------



## EpsilonKore

Aug 2018 LR AWD PUP/EAP/FSD/Acc Boost HW3 also, just went from 2021.4.15.10 to .12 this morning.


----------



## Bigriver

I just got 2021.4.15.12, and in contrast to @Eli, this is not one more in rapid succession for my model 3.








I too wonder about which car gets which update when. My guess is that it is rarely hardware-driven unless they are making changes to a specific item, like my MCU1 model X skipped tons of updates as dash cam and sentry modes were released for MCU2. Model 3 just doesn't have that many HW variants yet. It does seem there is a very healthy dose of randomness.


----------



## GDN

EpsilonKore said:


> Aug 2018 LR AWD PUP/EAP/FSD/Acc Boost HW3 also, just went from 2021.4.15.10 to .12 this morning.


I've got this car w/o Acc Boost and got the SW this morning. Also have a RWD First Production that got the save version this morning. Both were EAP, then added FSD and upgraded to HW3. So a RWD and and AWD.

I truly think there is a "little" logic about how they want to test some SW features, but figure it is really more about the interns learning how to write SQL statements against the DB and just pushing the enter button to see how many cars they get in whatever random query they write - then they push the botton to send SW.


----------



## Chris350

Kernal7 said:


> My Model 3 (LR AWD with PUP/EAP/FSD/Acc Boost) also just got 2021.4.15.12. I wonder if it has anything to do with HW? Mine was birthed/built in Aug 2018 and does have the HW3 upgrade. Maybe we are on a different fork because of something in HW?


I sit on this different fork also..... No idea what is different in the versions (4.15.12 vs 4.18) or why some cars are getting something different.... But I have been getting this separate fork for some time... Lately the updates have been releasing quickly as I have been updated 4 times in the last 17 days...

I have an early build back in 6/18 with RWD/LR/PUP/EAP/FSD - HW3....


----------



## Malaromane

Lgkahn said:


> this latest
> 
> *2021.4.18*
> broke the homelink on mine.. is anyone else seeing this berfore i schedule a roadside visit and complain
> it now pops up the homelink to open or close the door when arriving or leaving, but never actually fires off the command unless you manually press it?


My M3 (2020 LR AWD) upgraded to 2021.4.18 and Homelink continues to work without issue for me.


----------



## gary in NY

Lgkahn said:


> this latest
> 
> *2021.4.18*
> broke the homelink on mine.. is anyone else seeing this berfore i schedule a roadside visit and complain
> it now pops up the homelink to open or close the door when arriving or leaving, but never actually fires off the command unless you manually press it?


Are you set to auto open? I'm manual and have not had any problems.


----------



## Gatica

Lgkahn said:


> this latest
> 
> *2021.4.18*
> broke the homelink on mine.. is anyone else seeing this berfore i schedule a roadside visit and complain
> it now pops up the homelink to open or close the door when arriving or leaving, but never actually fires off the command unless you manually press it?


I had the same issue, Homelink would pop up but not send the signal (even pressing it would do nothing). I ended up deleting my garage and tried to re-add my garage but Homelink wasn't receiving or transmitting for that either. I gave up and figured that I would schedule an appointment with Tesla the next day, but the next morning it was working and allowed me to re-add my garage. I also have a gate on Homelink as well that was acting the same way but I left it alone and it too started working again.


----------



## Eli

Apparently the 2021.4.15.x branch has a bunch of FSD beta stuff hidden under the covers. New NNs and data collection that isn't there on 2021.4.18.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395773528650227723
Also I noticed my car has been doing really large uploads on these recent 15.x builds, sometimes 4 GB or more in one day.


----------



## Francois Gaucher

Kernal7 said:


> My Model 3 (LR AWD with PUP/EAP/FSD/Acc Boost) also just got 2021.4.15.12. I wonder if it has anything to do with HW? Mine was birthed/built in Aug 2018 and does have the HW3 upgrade. Maybe we are on a different fork because of something in HW?


Hi mine as been built on June 2018, and been upgraded to hw3 and FSD package. But I am on 2021.4.18


----------



## Mike

Eli said:


> Apparently the 2021.4.15.x branch has a bunch of FSD beta stuff hidden under the covers. New NNs and data collection that isn't there on 2021.4.18.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395773528650227723
> Also I noticed my car has been doing really large uploads on these recent 15.x builds, sometimes 4 GB or more in one day.





> Well, with 4.15.12, it is really "phantom brake skittish" on two lane highways with oncoming traffic approaching from my right.


Well, with 4.15.12, it is really "phantom brake skittish" on two lane highways with oncoming traffic approaching from the right.


----------



## Dave EV

Eli said:


> Also I noticed my car has been doing really large uploads on these recent 15.x builds, sometimes 4 GB or more in one day.


Yeah, 6.6 GB uploaded in the last week on my car, too (2018 w/FSD).


----------



## tivoboy

All I can say is, if Elon/tesla turns on FSB beta before my birthday early next month, ALL will be FORGIVEN!


----------



## skriefal

Lgkahn said:


> this latest
> 
> *2021.4.18*
> broke the homelink on mine.. is anyone else seeing this berfore i schedule a roadside visit and complain
> it now pops up the homelink to open or close the door when arriving or leaving, but never actually fires off the command unless you manually press it?


Homelink has been working as usual for me with 2021.4.18 on a 2019 Model 3 SR+. But it's been only 2 or 3 days since the firmware update so only a few data points!


----------



## skygraff

Homelink is working for me in 4.18 (based on a single out/in test and, so far, no USB errors since reinstalling my Jeda hub about 6 hours ago (enough time for car to go to sleep?). Unfortunately, still not able to use voice commands for selecting FM/TuneIn stations.


----------



## EpsilonKore

Eli said:


> Apparently the 2021.4.15.x branch has a bunch of FSD beta stuff hidden under the covers. New NNs and data collection that isn't there on 2021.4.18.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395773528650227723
> Also I noticed my car has been doing really large uploads on these recent 15.x builds, sometimes 4 GB or more in one day.


I can tell something has significantly changed in the way AP perceives and interacts with its surroundings in the city vs previous builds. 
I am having soft disengagements and changes in how it "sees" things in the visualization. Car/truck/Motor cycles are back to dancing around on the screen but with a new arc like motion that ive never seen before.
Traffic light engagement for stopping, or up coming alerts also have different timing of detection, reaction and warnings. 
Just yesterday I had over 5 deactivations with the lightest of corrections from the steering wheel that would never have happened before. It feels like I am driving with a different "mind" in AP mode. 
Hasnt anyone else noticed this? 
I feel it is significant, and not just "new firmware and i think my car drives differently" placebo.


----------



## garsh

EpsilonKore said:


> Hasnt anyone else noticed this?


Doesn't seem much different to me.


----------



## Chris350

Well..... Today comes some insight on those of us that are on the forked branch of 4.15.12 from greentheonly via twitter.

Appears that those of us on this 15.12 branch have a new version of EAP/FSD running in shadowmode.

Twitter - Greentheonly


----------



## escondidos

After 5 cold weather updates I am starting to think they are actually sneaking in a huge update for FSD portions at a time in the background so that when they finally throw the switch for the new OS with FSD most of us will have most of it already onboard waiting for the final update. That way they will not be overcome with massive extremely large downloads from more vehicles than they ever had to support before all in a short time period. That way in a few days they will show the world how powerful Tesla OTA is and push all competition down a notch one more time.


----------



## Mike

EpsilonKore said:


> I feel it is significant, and not just "new firmware and i think my car drives differently" placebo.


There is a reason for "double blind" testing of various products in our modern lives


----------



## Madmolecule

If they are going to continue to control the wipers by cameras only It would be nice if they add these features

Clean camera calibration, so you can continuously monitor video quality. this would allow you to know when you need to clean the cameras for optimum rain detect and FSD. The camera block notice is week as it is not clear wether it is always sunlight dirt or camera malfunction.
pollen detection, pollen identification and pollen trends
visibility, similar to planes


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

tivoboy said:


> All I can say is, if Elon/tesla turns on FSB beta before my birthday early next month, ALL will be FORGIVEN!


You sound a lot like an abused spouse... This cycle of emotional abuse needs to stop!


----------



## Mike

Mike said:


> Well, with 4.15.12, it is really "phantom brake skittish" on two lane highways with oncoming traffic approaching from the right.


I just saw on Reddit that all descriptions of FSD hardware for Y and 3 on the Tesla web site have had the word "radar" removed.


----------



## EpsilonKore

garsh said:


> Doesn't seem much different to me.


I drove 900+ miles over the weekend, and I can say with confidence, there is logic difference in this build from the last time I did this (routine) trip three weeks ago.
I feel like I am relearning how to react to EAP/FSD's behavior. It has resulted in driver intentional deactivations a lot more than previous builds. 
Mind you, I dont think it is worse, or better... but it did try to blow through several traffic red lights (which is new as its normally overly cautious) resulting in hard stops on my behalf. 
I also noticed it is picking up pedestrians better, and it sees intersections differently on the display than before. 
The big "better" thing I noticed, at least on a bright sunny days like this weekend, I dont remember any phantom braking. Which also leads me to feel something significant has changed.

I did a full reboot and re calibrated the cameras, in case someone was about to ask.


----------



## Chris350

Question for those on the 4.18 build...

I am currently on the 12.10..... For a while now, I have had this weird routine and want to know if it is on the 4.18..

When on a highway.... I have FSD set (HW3) to 70 mph........ The car approaches the exit it wants to take...... at approximately 100 yards from the exit, the max speed drops quickly to 65mph...... Then at around 50 yards, the max speed again drops quickly to 60mph. At the exit when the car starts it's exit, it again drops it's max speed to 55mph.

These drops in max speed really slow the car down abruptly.... I have been lucky to not have anyone behind me when this takes place...

So, is anyone seeing this in the 4.18 version?


----------



## Mike

EpsilonKore said:


> I did a full reboot and re calibrated the cameras, in case someone was about to ask.


Based on data from my mobile repair chap last fall...

...whenever you re calibrate the cameras, they attain a "coarse calibration" only, prior to allowing you to use TACC/Autopilot.

It takes hundres of kilometers on well marked freeways to get a complete calibration.

This is akin to an old inertial nav system attaining the ability to navigate in 90 seconds, but the longer one left it in alignment mode, the better its navigation accuracy would be.


----------



## EpsilonKore

Mike said:


> Based on data from my mobile repair chap last fall...
> 
> ...whenever you re calibrate the cameras, they attain a "coarse calibration" only, prior to allowing you to use TACC/Autopilot.
> 
> It takes hundres of kilometers on well marked freeways to get a complete calibration.
> 
> This is akin to an old inertial nav system attaining the ability to navigate in 90 seconds, but the longer one left it in alignment mode, the better its navigation accuracy would be.


Correct.


----------



## Mike

EpsilonKore said:


> I drove 900+ miles over the weekend, and I can say with confidence, there is logic difference in this build from the last time I did this (routine) trip three weeks ago.
> I feel like I am relearning how to react to EAP/FSD's behavior. It has resulted in driver intentional deactivations a lot more than previous builds.
> Mind you, I dont think it is worse, or better... but it did try to blow through several traffic red lights (which is new as its normally overly cautious) resulting in hard stops on my behalf.
> I also noticed it is picking up pedestrians better, and it sees intersections differently on the display than before.
> The big "better" thing I noticed, at least on a bright sunny days like this weekend, I dont remember any phantom braking. Which also leads me to feel something significant has changed.
> 
> I did a full reboot and re calibrated the cameras, in case someone was about to ask.


Welp...I'll eat some humble pie...



> This vesion does NOT like using TACC on a stretch of local two lane highway with tiger-tails (cones) on either side of the road. The road has been repaved and thecones are on the shoulders. The sun is low in the sky, there are gentle curves and gentle hills...but the car will no longer run at a consistent 80 kph. The speed is up and down.


----------



## webe3owners

We just did a 210 kilometre trip. The only thing I noticed was less phantom braking (if any) and better reaction to speed limit signs. Having said that, it was a new route, so not sure...about any of it. .

The fact that they are still improving the existing FSD suggests to me they are months if not years away from releasing FSD city streets. Just a guess.

In other news, those back country highways at 70 to 90 kmh have shown me that these cars can go a LONG WAY at reduced speeds.

Just sayin.


----------



## Long Ranger

Got an interesting notification tonight that I need to upgrade to at least 2021.4.17 to view media after May 31. Strange choice of version numbers, I don't think 4.17 has ever been seen. and what about those with 2021.4.15.12 which is newer than 4.18?
EDIT: looks like there was a 2021.4.17.


----------



## Kizzy

Long Ranger said:


> Got an interesting notification tonight that I need to upgrade to at least 2021.4.17 to view media after May 31. Strange choice of version numbers, I don't think 4.17 has ever been seen. and what about those with 2021.4.15.12 which is newer than 4.18?
> EDIT: looks like there was a 2021.4.17.
> View attachment 38586


I got this too on 2020.48.12.1 (so now I choose between the better UI or streaming video). Given that, this is kinda off topic here, but I noticed the language does not mention Tesla at all, instead using "vehicle" multiple times. I was having musings about who had to write this and then I started wondering if they took this style intentionally in consideration of supplying software to other brands. 🤔


----------



## EpsilonKore

Long Ranger said:


> Got an interesting notification tonight that I need to upgrade to at least 2021.4.17 to view media after May 31. Strange choice of version numbers, I don't think 4.17 has ever been seen. and what about those with 2021.4.15.12 which is newer than 4.18?
> EDIT: looks like there was a 2021.4.17.
> View attachment 38586


Interesting. I have 2021.4.15.12 and yet i was just pushed 2021.4.18 which date wise is newer but does it still have the FSD NN integrated? Whats the deal with 2021.4.18 ? Am I being downgraded away from the FSD NN back end?


----------



## Greg Smith

I'm now getting 4.18 going from 4.15.12 Looks like the threads are merging.


----------



## EpsilonKore

Greg Smith said:


> I'm now getting 4.18 going from 4.15.12 Looks like the threads are merging.


Green says it has animal assets, cats and dogs. Interesting.


----------



## Chris350

Yep.... The forks are merging... Just got the update also...

Going from the 15.12 to the 4.18.

Guess they got all the data needed from the small 15.12 group.

Let's hope that with the deliveries of the refreshed Model S next week, this means a major software update will be coming!


----------



## GDN

Chris350 said:


> Yep.... The forks are merging... Just got the update also...
> 
> Going from the 15.12 to the 4.18.
> 
> Guess they got all the data needed from the small 15.12 group.
> 
> Let's hope that with the deliveries of the refreshed Model S next week, this means a major software update will be coming!


Not just the S, but all of the 3's and Y's that are stacking up apparently built without the radar, waiting on the updated software for the new cars that don't have it. It's starting to make sense how or why they had several different threads testing the different versions. It does look like this could set us up for something new and hopefully big.


----------



## garsh

GDN said:


> Not just the S, but all of the 3's and Y's that are stacking up apparently built without the radar


FYI, the new S and X are keeping the radar, at least for now. As will all 3s and Ys shipped outside North America.

Details:
https://www.tesla.com/support/transitioning-tesla-vision


----------



## tivoboy

garsh said:


> FYI, the new S and X are keeping the radar, at least for now. As will all 3s and Ys shipped outside North America.
> 
> Details:
> https://www.tesla.com/support/transitioning-tesla-vision


I don't see the benefit of this (other that is what described) but I REALLY don't like having FSD/EAP or something limited to 75 mph.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

There is no reason to use FSD at a high speed. IMHO. The ability to relax while FSD (eventually) does everything (L5) means normal speeds should be fine. If you are a poor planner, and constantly run late, FSD is no cure for that. FSD should drive no faster than its vision system can interpret with very high (95% or higher?) accuracy. The faster you drive the less time even a fast NN has to see, interpret, and react. (Much like us). (And I LIKE fast, you should see how much I've paid in tickets over the years) But FSD should be completely safety focused, and Tesla I'm sure knows how fast the NNs can process the video stream. Better cameras and faster brain will improve that some day I assume, but for L3 HW. I can't imagine needing anything faster than 75.


----------



## NEO

Utah has an 80 mph speed limit. I will be heading that way on Friday. I usually run 85 mph and really enjoy using AP to get me where I am going as it takes almost a day to get thru Utah


----------



## EpsilonKore

I drive 70mph interstates (at 75mph) regularly and to overtake with just a light accelerator press would send me into deactivation mode. 
If it JUST deactivates that could be tolerable, but if it deactivates till you pull over and park, I wont be happy.


----------



## slasher016

Yeah agreed that 75 is way too low. You get run over driving 75 in a 70 in many of the places I drive through in the middle of nowhere (Indiana, Illinois, etc.)


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

without naming names... I'd like to remind people that NONE of this is what WE want it to be. It's a robot on wheels. There are engineers which design and test all aspects of it. The speed of light doesn't change. the camera hardware doesn't change, the CPU module doesn't change (on the fly). So there are x number of cameras, y amount of processing power, and z amount of pixels available for interpretation. There is a fair amount of wiggle room in how the firmware is leveraged to process those video streams, but at some point the ability of the system to make decisions in time to act on them becomes finite. 
Being passed on the interstate by other vehicles is not something to be worried about. This is not a dick measuring contest. Most teslas can accelerate faster than most ICE cars. Who cares. 
Ok, say FSD should be able to operate at the highest speed available on any road, anywhere. Maybe they have to stop development and release newer hardware. We can't play that kind of game of chicken. 75 is fine. If the max speed is 80, that's still a good clip, 80 is the max speed, not a requirement that you *must* go that fast. 
if you need to do the max legal (or over it) Drive yourself. If they CAN make FSD reliable at 100+, I'd be fine with it. It just is not something I have any priority for. Like whipped topping on a shake, it's nice to have but not at all a requirement.


----------



## SalisburySam

PalmtreesCalling said:


> There is no reason to use FSD at a high speed. IMHO. The ability to relax while FSD (eventually) does everything (L5) means normal speeds should be fine. If you are a poor planner, and constantly run late, FSD is no cure for that. FSD should drive no faster than its vision system can interpret with very high (95% or higher?) accuracy. The faster you drive the less time even a fast NN has to see, interpret, and react. (Much like us). (And I LIKE fast, you should see how much I've paid in tickets over the years) But FSD should be completely safety focused, and Tesla I'm sure knows how fast the NNs can process the video stream. Better cameras and faster brain will improve that some day I assume, but for L3 HW. I can't imagine needing anything faster than 75.


…and Bill Gates famously said at one time he saw no need for computer memory exceeding 64kb (not terabytes but kilobytes). See how that worked out.


----------



## garsh

SalisburySam said:


> …and Bill Gates famously said at one time he saw no need for computer memory exceeding 64kb (not terabytes but kilobytes). See how that worked out.


Except he never said it. 

https://www.computerworld.com/artic...-go-away----but-did-gates-really-say-it-.html


----------



## lance.bailey

i think that @PalmtreesCalling is saying that limiting FSD to 75mph is fine for most cases, and if it isn't you still have the option of turning it off and driving the car yourself. Forgive me if I have put the wrong words in your mouth.

As for the fallacious comparison to the urban legend quote "640k ought to be enough for anybody" - again, anybody can drive the car faster yourself if you want to, it was a rare soul in 1981 who could slap in more memory whenever 640K wasn't enough for the task at hand.


----------



## slasher016

I think the key here is 75 MPH is temporary. I think as a temporary measure that is fine. It's additional training and safety for the system. If 75 were the permanent max speed that is a major issue. The truth is, an AI based using multiple cameras should and will be able to process the information a lot better than a human eyes/brain. Humans can safely (on most highways) handle this task easily at 78 MPH or 82 MPH in most circumstances.


----------



## GDN

Keep in mind (I believe it was re-iterated in another thread) this won't affect the great majority of us. This is supposed to be temporary and it will only affect the brand new cars that are about to be delivered and were build without the radar.


----------



## Mike

GDN said:


> Keep in mind (I believe it was re-iterated in another thread) this won't affect the great majority of us. This is supposed to be temporary and it will only affect the brand new cars that are about to be delivered and were build without the radar.


Is there any clarity regarding the radar unit in our cars becoming a (software isolated) piece of ballast?

If none of our cars will be using the radar hardware anymore, than shouldn't any "temporary issues" for new, non radar equipped cars also apply to our cars?


----------



## garsh

Mike said:


> Is there any clarity regarding the radar unit in our cars becoming a (software isolated) piece of ballast?
> 
> If none of our cars will be using the radar hardware anymore, than shouldn't any "temporary issues" for new, non radar equipped cars also apply to our cars?


I believe cars with radar will continue to keep using the radar, at least for now.

I don't believe that's been _explicitly _stated. But if that were not the case, then why would Tesla continue to put radar units in S & X, as well as cars being shipped to non-North American markets? The "chip shortage resulting in radar shortage" theory seems to make the most sense to me.

Tesla can't afford to stop making 3s and Ys while they wait for supply of radar units to increase again - it would kill their revenue. They've probably been moving in this "vision-only" direction for a while, but a shortage of radar units would have forced them to switch before they were ready.


----------



## Mike

garsh said:


> I believe cars with radar will continue to keep using the radar, at least for now.
> 
> I don't believe that's been _explicitly _stated. But if that were not the case, then why would Tesla continue to put radar units in S & X, as well as cars being shipped to non-North American markets? The "chip shortage resulting in radar shortage" theory seems to make the most sense to me.
> 
> Tesla can't afford to stop making 3s and Ys while they wait for supply of radar units to increase again - it would kill their revenue. They've probably been moving in this "vision-only" direction for a while, but a shortage of radar units would have forced them to switch before they were ready.


I'm sorry to hear that my car may be stuck using the radar unit.

I am convinced the radar unit signals have an outsized weight inside any driving software solution.


----------



## GDN

Mike said:


> Is there any clarity regarding the radar unit in our cars becoming a (software isolated) piece of ballast?
> 
> If none of our cars will be using the radar hardware anymore, than shouldn't any "temporary issues" for new, non radar equipped cars also apply to our cars?


From the Tesla page https://www.tesla.com/en_CA/support/transitioning-tesla-vision?redirect=no You'll find this:

_For a short period during this transition, cars with Tesla Vision may be delivered with some features temporarily limited or inactive, including:
_

_*Autosteer* will be limited to a maximum speed of 75 mph and a longer minimum following distance._
_*Smart Summon* (if equipped) and *Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance* may be disabled at delivery._

It notes that the brand new 3's and Y's will be the first to use Tesla Vision. Does not mention older cars transitioning to that right away.


----------



## processengr

After the update to 2021.4.18 I have lost the autopilot and park assist, and auto lane change. I have driven 150 mile, 3 different trips, but still do not have these functions.


----------



## garsh

processengr said:


> After the update to 2021.4.18 I have lost the autopilot and park assist, and auto lane change. I have driven 150 mile, 3 different trips, but still do not have these functions.


What do you mean by "lost"?
What debugging have you tried?


----------



## tivoboy

processengr said:


> After the update to 2021.4.18 I have lost the autopilot and park assist, and auto lane change. I have driven 150 mile, 3 different trips, but still do not have these functions.


these are the new rules, same as the old rules. Deprecate existing functionally before adding any NEW functionality. ;-)


----------



## processengr

I have tried switching on and off all of the auto pilot functions when I put the car in gear I got a message parking assist unavailable then after entering a destination in auto pilot when I engage auto pilot I got a message auto pilot unavailable may be active next ride I have rebooted in park three times traveled over 150 miles on three separate trips I last tried at 11 AM today


----------



## garsh

processengr said:


> I have tried switching on and off all of the auto pilot functions when I put the car in gear I got a message parking assist unavailable then after entering a destination in auto pilot when I engage auto pilot I got a message auto pilot unavailable may be active next ride I have rebooted in park three times traveled over 150 miles on three separate trips I last tried at 11 AM today


Sounds like you should schedule a service visit. That's not normal.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

Hey, does anyone know if we have recently (your definition of recent) updated the maps data. 
What is the 'current' maps version?


----------



## sduck

processengr said:


> I have tried switching on and off all of the auto pilot functions when I put the car in gear I got a message parking assist unavailable then after entering a destination in auto pilot when I engage auto pilot I got a message auto pilot unavailable may be active next ride I have rebooted in park three times traveled over 150 miles on three separate trips I last tried at 11 AM today


Do a power down reboot and clean your cameras. It's working fine on mine. If it persists schedule service.


----------



## GDN

PalmtreesCalling said:


> Hey, does anyone know if we have recently (your definition of recent) updated the maps data.
> What is the 'current' maps version?


The maps version is displayed on the same screen as software. The current version I'm aware of is NA-2020.48.12628


----------



## Jasonh4451

processengr said:


> I have tried switching on and off all of the auto pilot functions when I put the car in gear I got a message parking assist unavailable then after entering a destination in auto pilot when I engage auto pilot I got a message auto pilot unavailable may be active next ride I have rebooted in park three times traveled over 150 miles on three separate trips I last tried at 11 AM today


I had the same issue and scheduled a service visit which was scheduled for today. Yesterday they re-sent 2021.4.18. Reinstalled it and it fixed all issues.


----------



## slasher016

Jasonh4451 said:


> I had the same issue and scheduled a service visit which was scheduled for today. Yesterday they re-sent 2021.4.18. Reinstalled it and it fixed all issues.


I can echo this. This happened to me two updates ago. Lost TACC / AP / and even GPS was wonky. Tried all the typical debugging things. Then I put in a mobile appointment. Two days later the tech had me install two different updates and that fixed it.


----------



## garsh

There's a new build being installed on the new radar-less Ys and 3s.



garsh said:


> *Release Notes for 2021.4.15.11:*
> *Cabin Camera Updates*​The cabin camera above your rearview mirror can now detect and alert driver inattentiveness while Autopilot is engaged. Camera data does not leave the car itself, which means the system cannot save or transmit information unless data sharing is enabled. To change your data settings, tap Controls > Safety & Security > Data Sharing on your car's touchscreen.​




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398027776926568449

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398015162255298560


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

lance.bailey said:


> i think that @PalmtreesCalling is saying that limiting FSD to 75mph is fine for most cases, and if it isn't you still have the option of turning it off and driving the car yourself. Forgive me if I have put the wrong words in your mouth.


Excellent paraphrase Lance! (Oh and your avatar reminds me of Hirschfield's work)


----------



## Madmolecule

I am very frustrated with the HVAC interface and operation. I have stated some of my issues but I will try to list them here.


Very hard to tell when it is been put in manual, it just shows up in dark gray on light gray
temperature sensor is in the shade under the display, and my big dogs are not.
The display only shows setpoint I guess, how do you know if it is reached at setpoint?
I can't figure out how to leave the rear air condition on for my dogs. I have to wait until their gasping before I realize somehow it has been turned off again.
I can't set the setpoint below 66° in dog mode
when I return to the car from dog mode and start driving it is set at 66, not at 64 or what I had it prior to that
if the rear seat heaters turn on from the app accidentally there was no way to see it on the display.
I loved showing off the virtual controls of the AC when I first got the car and I thought they might add some additional new modes but it is honestly the least informational HVAC system I think I've ever had.
I also don't know how to override the minimum range to use dog mode. It won't let me use it if I have 50 miles of range left, even if I'm 1 mile from my house at the store. The AI would rather my dogs bake.
Have oll the cold weather bugs been for the batteries and not the passengers?
The AI is neither

I was wearing mirrored sunglasses the other day, I was not in auto pilot, on a side road, and I got the alarm that the auto pilot driving functions would not be available until my next trip. I am wondering if the inside camera Can't see your eyes will it disable auto functions. I'm not discounting that my car does not like the way I drive.

Two years after paying for FSD my car has not even mapped and learned my garage and driveway yet? I hope the AI is not only for liability data collection and might one day make routine task easier like parking my car in my garage. I guess that's not part of the "full" definition. With the mirrors folded in, and the poor video stitching and weak overlays, backing out has become an operation of faith and muscle memory.

Elon Electrify Cuba,


----------



## Chris350

Look..... Some of us that have been in the car since 2018 have seen restrictions before..... It's just the way it goes to get to something better...

These restrictions aren't unreasonable and if they get us to where we want to be, then I just handle it...

If memory serves me correctly, the software to remove past restrictions came pretty quickly..... But then I guess it comes down to how the cars react.


----------



## lance.bailey

+1 to that. When autosteer (or whatever they called it back then) had one of it's updates, the max speed speed in Canada changed from 10km above the posted limit to 5km above the posted limit. This was ... annoying. but it went back to 10km in a short time.


----------



## processengr

processengr said:


> I have tried switching on and off all of the auto pilot functions when I put the car in gear I got a message parking assist unavailable then after entering a destination in auto pilot when I engage auto pilot I got a message auto pilot unavailable may be active next ride I have rebooted in park three times traveled over 150 miles on three separate trips I last tried at 11 AM today


Tesla resent 2021.4.18, installing now-fingers crossed....


----------



## Mike

Madmolecule said:


> I am very frustrated with the HVAC interface and operation. I have stated some of my issues but I will try to list them here.
> 
> 
> Very hard to tell when it is been put in manual, it just shows up in dark gray on light gray
> temperature sensor is in the shade under the display, and my big dogs are not.
> The display only shows setpoint I guess, how do you know if it is reached at setpoint?
> I can't figure out how to leave the rear air condition on for my dogs. I have to wait until their gasping before I realize somehow it has been turned off again.
> I can't set the setpoint below 66° in dog mode
> when I return to the car from dog mode and start driving it is set at 66, not at 64 or what I had it prior to that
> if the rear seat heaters turn on from the app accidentally there was no way to see it on the display.
> I loved showing off the virtual controls of the AC when I first got the car and I thought they might add some additional new modes but it is honestly the least informational HVAC system I think I've ever had.
> I also don't know how to override the minimum range to use dog mode. It won't let me use it if I have 50 miles of range left, even if I'm 1 mile from my house at the store. The AI would rather my dogs bake.
> Have oll the cold weather bugs been for the batteries and not the passengers?
> The AI is neither
> 
> I was wearing mirrored sunglasses the other day, I was not in auto pilot, on a side road, and I got the alarm that the auto pilot driving functions would not be available until my next trip. I am wondering if the inside camera Can't see your eyes will it disable auto functions. I'm not discounting that my car does not like the way I drive.
> 
> Two years after paying for FSD my car has not even mapped and learned my garage and driveway yet? I hope the AI is not only for liability data collection and might one day make routine task easier like parking my car in my garage. I guess that's not part of the "full" definition. With the mirrors folded in, and the poor video stitching and weak overlays, backing out has become an operation of faith and muscle memory.
> 
> Elon Electrify Cuba,


My only real observation regarding the HVAC software (excluding the fact that I run it manually in wintertime) is the sunload sensor algorithm could use some smoothing out.

On a cloudy summer day, 22C as a setpoint is fine, until the sun comes out and then I have to raise it to 24C to avoid the deep freeze effect.

On a sunny summer day, 24C as a setpoint is fine until dusk...then it has to be lowered to 22C.


----------



## iChris93

Chris350 said:


> Look..... Some of us that have been in the car since 2018 have seen restrictions before..... It's just the way it goes to get to something better...
> 
> These restrictions aren't unreasonable and if they get us to where we want to be, then I just handle it...
> 
> If memory serves me correctly, the software to remove past restrictions came pretty quickly..... But then I guess it comes down to how the cars react.


In my opinion the frustrating thing is that they claim they are removing the radar from the 3/Y only because they are higher production vehicles and allows them to test quicker. What about the fleet Tesla always tout? Use those vehicles first before removing radar and limiting features.


----------



## Gunn

processengr said:


> Tesla resent 2021.4.18, installing now-fingers crossed....


I had this issue when installing 4.18 last week, had a service and they did a reboot by disconnecting the 12v and the high power lines, then sent the 4.18 to install again and i still have the issue.

Rather frustrating as it's now been curb rashed twice since it got disabled ....


----------



## TeslaTony310

slasher016 said:


> I think the key here is 75 MPH is temporary. I think as a temporary measure that is fine. It's additional training and safety for the system. If 75 were the permanent max speed that is a major issue. The truth is, an AI based using multiple cameras should and will be able to process the information a lot better than a human eyes/brain. Humans can safely (on most highways) handle this task easily at 78 MPH or 82 MPH in most circumstances.


Why would 75 be an issue?? It's faster than most posted finite speed limits, is it not??


----------



## DocScott

Mike said:


> My only real observation regarding the HVAC software (excluding the fact that I run it manually in wintertime) is the sunload sensor algorithm could use some smoothing out.
> 
> On a cloudy summer day, 22C as a setpoint is fine, until the sun comes out and then I have to raise it to 24C to avoid the deep freeze effect.
> 
> On a sunny summer day, 24C as a setpoint is fine until dusk...then it has to be lowered to 22C.


It might help if the HVAC let us specify a set range rather than just a point. It would also help battery usage; I really don't need the heat coming on when it's 70 F and the A/C coming on when it's 72 F, just because I have it set at 71 F!


----------



## lance.bailey

TeslaTony310 said:


> Why would 75 be an issue?? It's faster than most posted finite speed limits, is it not??


not where @NEO or @EpsilonKore live and drive.


----------



## processengr

Gunn said:


> I had this issue when installing 4.18 last week, had a service and they did a reboot by disconnecting the 12v and the high power lines, then sent the 4.18 to install again and i still have the issue.
> 
> Rather frustrating as it's now been curb rashed twice since it got disabled ....


Reloading software did not work, Tesla Ranger due June 3rd...


----------



## Rye3

slasher016 said:


> I can echo this. This happened to me two updates ago. Lost TACC / AP / and even GPS was wonky. Tried all the typical debugging things. Then I put in a mobile appointment. Two days later the tech had me install two different updates and that fixed it.


What update did you install? I was resent 2021.4.18 but it did not resolve my no park assist & no NOA issues. Service told me I'd have to wait for the next software update to fix.


----------



## francoisp

Rye3 said:


> What update did you install? I was resent 2021.4.18 but it did not resolve my no park assist & no NOA issues. Service told me I'd have to wait for the next software update to fix.


Big sigh ...


----------



## Madmolecule

I got the alert again yesterday about the automated functions. And this time it was right before I got to the park and my dog was obstructing the camera view. I was not in auto pilot or trying to be. This seems like something new in the latest version of software. As you can see my dogs big head was obstructing the view of the cabin camera. 
The error might be just detecting my poor driving, dirty cameras, software not ready or safe, but I have no idea cause it's basically an idiot light so I'm trying to reverse engineer it So that I can use the functions I paid for,


----------



## francoisp

Madmolecule said:


> I got the alert again yesterday about the automated functions. And this time it was right before I got to the park and my dog was obstructing the camera view. I was not in auto pilot or trying to be. This seems like something new in the latest version of software. As you can see my dogs big head was obstructing the view of the cabin camera.
> The error might be just detecting my poor driving, dirty cameras, software not ready or safe, but I have no idea cause it's basically an idiot light so I'm trying to reverse engineer it So that I can use the functions I paid for,
> View attachment 38654
> View attachment 38655


And I thought you had a bad hair day. Lol


----------



## processengr

Rye3 said:


> What update did you install? I was resent 2021.4.18 but it did not resolve my no park assist & no NOA issues. Service told me I'd have to wait for the next software update to fix.


Sounds like you have the exact same problems as us! Ours is a 6/2018 LR


----------



## Rye3

processengr said:


> Sounds like you have the exact same problems as us! Ours is a 6/2018 LR


Yup, mine is a 5/2018 LR 
Who wants NOA to travel on the Holliday weekend anyway?! Haha


----------



## Rick Steinwand

18.1 just dropped on a Y in Tennesee.


----------



## Jasonh4451

After being fixed for a few days by a software reinstall, all my troubles have returned. Hopefully 18.1 squashes these bugs. All camera based systems are off and GPS as well. Glad we are not road tripping this weekend.


----------



## Kernal7

Rick Steinwand said:


> 18.1 just dropped on a Y in Tennesee.


Yes, but what's interesting is it was upgraded from a 2021.4.15.11 which is the new "vision only" released four days ago for the May+ Model 3/Y builds. I wonder if this is the "update of this production release in 2 weeks" that Elon commented on in twitter?


----------



## mrcndc

How come the poll does not have a place to check 2021.4.18? It skips from 2021.4.15.11 to 2021.4.18.1. Yet the results of the poll shows 40% having downloaded 2021.4.18. ?????


----------



## Rick Steinwand

mrcndc said:


> How come the poll does not have a place to check 2021.4.18? It skips from 2021.4.15.11 to 2021.4.18.1. Yet the results of the poll shows 40% having downloaded 2021.4.18. ?????


It's there, look about 4 lines up from there.

I suspect each new build ends up on the bottom.


----------



## GDN

Rick Steinwand said:


> It's there, look about 4 lines up from there.
> 
> I suspect each new build ends up on the bottom.


Correct - if you try to add to the middle of a poll you lose the results. So "No" is always first and we append as the release comes out- not necessarily in strict release number order.

Then of course it is up to each person to remember to come back and update the poll as they get new versions and that doesn't always happen either. It is a rough sampling, not typically this strung out. Most versions of SW only last 30 to 60 days. This one is going on for months.


----------



## Needsdecaf

So, has anyone downloaded this kludge update with the camera monitoring? What happens when the camera is blocked?


----------



## bwilson4web

I noticed the last few days that the navigation display is zoomed-in (magnified) when leaving from being parked. The higher resolution is welcome and happily it automatically changes scale to a zoomed-out as distance and speed increase.

Anyone else seen this?

FYI, I like this automatic zoom function.

Bob Wilson


----------



## dani190

Rye3 said:


> Yup, mine is a 5/2018 LR
> Who wants NOA to travel on the Holliday weekend anyway?! Haha


Came here to say I have the same issue... had mobile service out but no luck. I was just told I had to wait for a new software release to be pushed once engineering had it. I just submitted another ticket to ask for a status... I find it crazy that they don't just roll our cars back.

BTW my car is a 6/2018 LR RWD also with HW2.5 still.


----------



## bwilson4web

When not to make a change:

Leaving for vacation 
Friday afternoon 
Just before a three day weekend or holiday
Bob Wilson


----------



## lancegoddard

Mike said:


> I got this same version yesterday and agree, it is phantom braking on curves (two lane highways) again.
> 
> A positive observation: the space (break) between songs on Spotify have finally been reduced to nothing.


Took my first long trip last weekend, about 1100 miles on major freeways, and used TACC a number of times to give my foot a rest. By and large it worked well but unfortunately had a few phantom braking events that scared the heck out of my spouse. One time I was passing a large truck clearly in its own lane with no other traffic close by. I do so wish this issue could be addressed in a meaningful way.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I'm on .18 and have a 500 mile road trip on Friday. I hope to see some improvement.


----------



## JWardell

Had a long drive in the rain with very low visibility yesterday, in 4.18. Autopilot kept failing repeatedly with take over immediately, and visualizations would go away for a few minutes. The car was rarely running the wipers fast enough running or not. It's been a while since I've driven in those conditions, but Autopilot used to do a much better job than I could. It really seems like they are reducing dependence on radar even in my HW2.5 car. It really seemed like the autopilot computer was crashing and rebooting each time, as it took a few minutes for visualizations to come back.

This heavy rain situation is a perfect example of why radar is needed and best. Elon even said it himself in the past, that radar is superior than lidar (and cameras) with reduced visibility. I really think this is a game they are playing because they don't want to pay a higher price to the supplier or something, but they are reducing everyone's safely significantly in doing so.


----------



## EpsilonKore

JWardell said:


> Had a long drive in the rain with very low visibility yesterday, in 4.18. Autopilot kept failing repeatedly with take over immediately, and visualizations would go away for a few minutes. The car was rarely running the wipers fast enough running or not. It's been a while since I've driven in those conditions, but Autopilot used to do a much better job than I could. It really seems like they are reducing dependence on radar even in my HW2.5 car. It really seemed like the autopilot computer was crashing and rebooting each time, as it took a few minutes for visualizations to come back.
> 
> This heavy rain situation is a perfect example of why radar is needed and best. Elon even said it himself in the past, that radar is superior than lidar (and cameras) with reduced visibility. I really think this is a game they are playing because they don't want to pay a higher price to the supplier or something, but they are reducing everyone's safely significantly in doing so.


This has been my experience from the start of 4.18. Autopilot disengages in foul weather far faster than before. In good weather, when I turn the wipers to full speed to wipe pollen off the windshield, on a clear bright day with no spray, it disengaged and wouldnt come back on for almost a mile.


----------



## Needsdecaf

JWardell said:


> Had a long drive in the rain with very low visibility yesterday, in 4.18. Autopilot kept failing repeatedly with take over immediately, and visualizations would go away for a few minutes. The car was rarely running the wipers fast enough running or not. It's been a while since I've driven in those conditions, but Autopilot used to do a much better job than I could. It really seems like they are reducing dependence on radar even in my HW2.5 car. It really seemed like the autopilot computer was crashing and rebooting each time, as it took a few minutes for visualizations to come back.
> 
> This heavy rain situation is a perfect example of why radar is needed and best. Elon even said it himself in the past, that radar is superior than lidar (and cameras) with reduced visibility. I really think this is a game they are playing because they don't want to pay a higher price to the supplier or something, but they are reducing everyone's safely significantly in doing so.


Wow. This is very disheartening.


----------



## Bigriver

4.18 is a mess for autopilot. I had a situation yesterday on a highway where my model 3 suddenly swerved and did the red steering wheel, take over alert. One of my passengers happened to be watching the screen and said the visualization suddenly switched my car as if it was in the other lane. I have no theory on what confused it.

And on the annoyance side of things, the max speed gets reset to around 40 mph as I pass over or under many of the cross roads. This used to happen occasionally but the frequency is much, much higher now.


----------



## Needsdecaf

OK, I am definitely not letting this update install.


----------



## EpsilonKore

Needsdecaf said:


> OK, I am definitely not letting this update install.


This is the first update in a long, long time that I wish I hadn't installed. On my way to work this morning, more issues in the city to the point AutoPilot is unusable. Interstate is not the same that it was, but its usable. And before others jump in, I know, there is no "city" AP/FSD yet, but this is supposed to be heading in that direction and its significantly less confident on almost every aspect. Also noticing the steering wheel icon is disappearing and staying gone a lot more, preventing actual AP engagement. Stay away from 4.18!


----------



## SalisburySam

Wow! I upgraded when 4.18 was available, about a day or so after the first users on TeslaFi. I've not driven anywhere with the car other than very short (<4 miles) errands with no use of AutoAnything. I'm really disappointed in what 4.18 is delivering to others. I was so hoping that radar dependence was going away and that that would improve my forever problem with phantom braking. Now I learn it's worse. Great. Just freakin' great. I don't know what's going on under the covers of the car's firmware, but the visible stuff has certainly proven to not be improvements in any sense.

P.S. As I do with every new release since vehicle purchase almost 3 years ago, I've tried to initiate AutoPark. On 4.18, still no-go. Have never had this work. Ever.


----------



## lance.bailey

interesting about the autopark failures. is there a poll on how many use, can use, ignore autopark?


----------



## EpsilonKore

lance.bailey said:


> interesting about the autopark failures. is there a poll on how many use, can use, ignore autopark?


I tried mine three times this weekend (auto park) and could never get the "P" to pop up on my screen, two times at places that it has worked before. That being said, its never been great at presenting itself, so im not sure if it just didnt recognize the spot or just doesn't work at all.


----------



## Madmolecule

It worked best for me in the summer of 2018 in a Turo I rented before getting mine. I have never been able to use it the last couple of years.


----------



## Kimmo57

For me autopark has actually started working quite well. A nice change for everything that isn't working very well...


----------



## processengr

Tesla wants me to bring my car in to the service center for the unavailability of NOA, autolane change, parking assist from 2021.4.18. I have HW3.0. I wonder what they are going to do? Roll me back I hope....


----------



## JWardell

EpsilonKore said:


> This has been my experience from the start of 4.18. Autopilot disengages in foul weather far faster than before. In good weather, when I turn the wipers to full speed to wipe pollen off the windshield, on a clear bright day with no spray, it disengaged and wouldnt come back on for almost a mile.


Yes, in fact that reminds me, often it would immediately disabled when I pressed the button for an immediate wipe. I guess the new neural net rewrite can't handle a wiper crossing like the old version, but still surprised to see this in HW2.5


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

lance.bailey said:


> interesting about the autopark failures. is there a poll on how many use, can use, ignore autopark?


I have only tried a handful of times. Every time (and I mean EVERY time) I tried it it was so hesitant, or it got uncomfortably close to other cars my nerves/wallet couldn't handle it.
I'd like someone to say when it's nearly bullet proof and I'd be very happy to try it again.


----------



## lance.bailey

EpsilonKore said:


> This has been my experience from the start of 4.18. Autopilot disengages in foul weather far faster than before. In good weather, when I turn the wipers to full speed to wipe pollen off the windshield, on a clear bright day with no spray, it disengaged and wouldnt come back on for almost a mile.


yep, that has been the action for a couple of years at least. it bugged me at first, but then I thought about it.

If I need to blast the wipers/fluid on at the highest setting, it is likely because I am either unable to see through the windshield or i'm farting around.

If I am unable to see then I cannot be attentive to what AP/EAP/FSD/??? is doing so it should be turned off because there is no required human monitoring.

if i am just farting around i deserve to have it turned off .


----------



## Madmolecule

lance.bailey said:


> yep, that has been the action for a couple of years at least. it bugged me at first, but then I thought about it.
> 
> If I need to blast the wipers/fluid on at the highest setting, it is likely because I am either unable to see through the windshield or i'm farting around.
> 
> If I am unable to see then I cannot be attentive to what AP/EAP/FSD/??? is doing so it should be turned off because there is no required human monitoring.
> 
> if i am just farting around i deserve to have it turned off .


Or you're just trying to get the pollen off and you have an AI that is neither. In the south we have two seasons, hot and pollen


----------



## sduck

PalmtreesCalling said:


> I have only tried a handful of times. Every time (and I mean EVERY time) I tried it it was so hesitant, or it got uncomfortably close to other cars my nerves/wallet couldn't handle it.
> I'd like someone to say when it's nearly bullet proof and I'd be very happy to try it again.


I've used autopark probably 100's of times by now, and except for maybe twice it's worked fine. Most recently was about a week ago.


----------



## lance.bailey

Madmolecule said:


> Or you're just trying to get the pollen off and you have an AI that is neither. In the south we have two seasons, hot and pollen


hah!

i'm guessing that pollen is sticky and needs "turbo fluid" for the removal. I have more cottonwoods here, looks like snow this past week.


----------



## SalisburySam

sduck said:


> I've used autopark probably 100's of times by now, and except for maybe twice it's worked fine. Most recently was about a week ago.


I'm envious. Never worked for me.


----------



## iChris93

Madmolecule said:


> Or you're just trying to get the pollen off and you have an AI that is neither. In the south we have two seasons, hot and pollen


And love bug!


----------



## Chris350

Yep..... Guess we all can say that the last 3 or 4 updates have been ****e.....

Can't say I have seen munch in bug fixes... just new bugs....

Hoping we see a newer version once the new Model S event next week...


----------



## Rick Steinwand

EpsilonKore said:


> I tried mine three times this weekend (auto park) and could never get the "P" to pop up on my screen, two times at places that it has worked before. That being said, its never been great at presenting itself, so im not sure if it just didnt recognize the spot or just doesn't work at all.


I've seen the offer to park more on 4.18, then all the times before, but still haven't tried it yet. Usually it pops up when I'm half-way backed into a spot, so why bother. I had it in my '18 Volt and never tried that either.

Also had trouble with the car waking up while unlocking the doors. Rarely had trouble until recently. After the second time in one day, I rebooted and still a little slow to wake. The funny thing is I was away from home and sentry mode was on. I would think it would be sleeping that hard.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

Did anyone get a map update with their 4.18 upgrade? I went from an old EU-2019.something to EU-2021.8-12875. And now, speed limits are wrong in many more places than before.

4.18 also brought back a problem with AP trying to exit the highway as soon as it sees a broken line on the right of the lane (instead of waiting for the actual ramp exit) as shown in the attached picture. This hadn't been a problem for a few months until I upgraded to 4.18...


----------



## Kimmo57

JeanDeBarraux said:


> View attachment 38716
> Did anyone get a map update with their 4.18 upgrade? I went from an old EU-2019.something to EU-2021.8-12875. And now, speed limits are wrong in many more places than before.


Yes. Some things are better, some things worse. Overall it's still the same: full of errors.

edit. actually it was a separate update for me


----------



## Needsdecaf

So my car downloaded the update. Can I prevent it from installing by never asking it to do so?


----------



## lance.bailey

yep.. just ignore the nudges. the next update 2021.4.19.34a will replace the one you are ignoring.


----------



## Madmolecule

would still like a car wash mode,

anytime car in neutral put wipers in manual
fold mirrors, place ac on recycle
allow being able to shift from neutral to drive while exiting the car wash without pressing the break. You can go from drive to reverse. I understand pressing the break for park but I don’t see the benefit for neutral
for those of us that paid for FSD, the AI and cameras should know that it just went through a wash, they should say how well it worked and if they would recommend additional cleaning on any camera.
put car in drive based on camera seeing green light at exit.

also, mirrors should unfold as soon as the cameras detect that you are out of your garage. I don’t think waiting until 30 mph or whatever is the safest approach


----------



## Daryl

D. J. said:


> agreed - NOA consistently fails to handle the lane split from Eastbound I70 to I76 in Denver. It's a Left exit that splits into 2 lanes. Always requires disengaging NOA to put it into the right lane.
> 
> FSD improvements can't come soon enough for some of these "dumb" situations.


I have the same type of problem in the Phoenix area. NOA frequently tries to put me in the wrong lane.

Part of the problem might be that lanes were added to one of the freeways and so the correct lane for the ramp has changed. But that was over a year ago and it should have updated maps by now.

And another place it has problems hasn't change for over 10 years, so there's no excuse.

Every time it happens I submit a bug report "Wrong Lane", but I doubt that these bug reports are making a difference.


----------



## joelliot

SalisburySam said:


> I'm envious. Never worked for me.


…have to agree. I use it every week or two. It is slow it back into a perpendicular spot, but parallel parking is quite good on my M3.


----------



## M3OC Rules

I had a weird phantom brake where it appeared to brake for a car in my blind spot on the right side of a three lane freeway. Nowhere near an entrance. I saw it was dark on the screen. The only thing I can guess is that it also seems to have issues with the number of lanes for a stretch of freeway and thought that was an entrance because it also tells me switch to another lane to stay on route as if the lane is going away but it doesn't.

I hate to say this but I think the idea that removing the radar is going to get rid of phantom braking is flawed. It will get rid of phantom braking due to certain scenarios caused by radar but not all. Hard to say what the new rewrite will bring until we try it though.

I'm using the loose definition of phantom braking to mean anything that makes your spouse's heart skip a beat due to unnecessary rapid slowing. But a stricter definition will also apply depending on the false positive rate of the object detection.


----------



## processengr

Update-Tesla Service (Milford, CT) has had my 2018 LR RWD w/HW3.0 since Thursday AM(Issues after installing 2021.4.18-no NOA, No auto lane change, no parking assist...). Got a message they are still working on it, maybe Monday...[sigh}


----------



## Rye3

dani190 said:


> Came here to say I have the same issue... had mobile service out but no luck. I was just told I had to wait for a new software release to be pushed once engineering had it. I just submitted another ticket to ask for a status... I find it crazy that they don't just roll our cars back.
> 
> BTW my car is a 6/2018 LR RWD also with HW2.5 still.


I totally agree. I asked to be rolled back and was told they wouldn't do that . My car was performing great on the previous SW version. Now we are going on week 2 and I have a road trip coming up with no NOA. It's the best thing about taking the car on a road trip (and we paid for it).
We don't even have an estimated timeframe for this to be fixed.


----------



## processengr

Rye3 said:


> I totally agree. I asked to be rolled back and was told they wouldn't do that . My car was performing great on the previous SW version. Now we are going on week 2 and I have a road trip coming up with no NOA. It's the best thing about taking the car on a road trip (and we paid for it).
> We don't even have an estimated timeframe for this to be fixed.


Mine has been at the service center in Milford, CT since Thursday morning. They replaced the body controller module, but that didn't work. Still there, using a loaner 2016 Model X in valet mode. Mine has the HW3.0 computer for FSD. I missed the auto lane change the most! They told me they never roll back software too. Like yours, mine was perfect with the previous software. I feel your pain....


----------



## Madmolecule

M3OC Rules said:


> I had a weird phantom brake where it appeared to brake for a car in my blind spot on the right side of a three lane freeway. Nowhere near an entrance. I saw it was dark on the screen. The only thing I can guess is that it also seems to have issues with the number of lanes for a stretch of freeway and thought that was an entrance because it also tells me switch to another lane to stay on route as if the lane is going away but it doesn't.
> 
> I hate to say this but I think the idea that removing the radar is going to get rid of phantom braking is flawed. It will get rid of phantom braking due to certain scenarios caused by radar but not all. Hard to say what the new rewrite will bring until we try it though.
> 
> I'm using the loose definition of phantom braking to mean anything that makes your spouse's heart skip a beat due to unnecessary rapid slowing. But a stricter definition will also apply depending on the false positive rate of the object detection.


A lot of the early phantom braking I was getting seemed strictly related to the cameras. Shadows from overpasses used to give it some major problems. This is seem to go away in the last year, I am concerned they might be coming back.


----------



## SimonMatthews

Just took a drive with 2021.4.18 and got some mild phantom braking, but also some wildly wrong speed limits: it indicated the limit was 25 on a stretch of 55mph road.


----------



## sduck

...and now there's a 2020.4.18.2. Yuck. Will it never end?


----------



## Chris350

sduck said:


> ...and now there's a 2020.4.18.2. Yuck. Will it never end?


I hope we will see something this week start to roll out....

If the soft for the Model S refresh is good, then it should start rolling out to us..


----------



## Madmolecule

Chris350 said:


> I hope we will see something this week start to roll out....
> 
> If the soft for the Model S refresh is good, then it should start rolling out to us..


IF....

At least you have the ability to wait it out in paradise. I was at Guanabanas a couple weeks ago, it does not get much better.


----------



## GDN

There are a ton of Y's being delivered the last week without radar. At a minimum it will be interesting to see if there is a new branch of SW that they start to tweak and update for those cars, or if it is unified into the normal releases.


----------



## bwilson4web

SimonMatthews said:


> Just took a drive with 2021.4.18 and got some mild phantom braking, but also some wildly wrong speed limits: it indicated the limit was 25 on a stretch of 55mph road.


I have a stretch of Oakwood Drive that has a parallel access road on the far side with a 25 mph speed limit sign. If in the closest lane, the car sees it. By being as far away as possible, the posted 40 mph continues to work fine.

Bob Wilson


----------



## sduck

Is it time to consider that perhaps tesla has changed their software numbering system? This incredible pile of 2020.4.x releases seem to indicate that.


----------



## tivoboy

There better be an update this week, I’ve got a 1500 mile road trip coming up next weekend and if FSD/AEP whatever I have isn’t working for that I’m going to be, well upset!


----------



## DocScott

sduck said:


> Is it time to consider that perhaps tesla has changed their software numbering system? This incredible pile of 2020.4.x releases seem to indicate that.


Except that there haven't been many new features in this series. So it seems more like a change (perhaps temporary) in update strategy rather than just a change in numbering.


----------



## tivoboy

DocScott said:


> Except that there haven't been many new features in this series. So it seems more like a change (perhaps temporary) in update strategy rather than just a change in numbering.


Let's call it what it really is.. we haven't seen many or really ANY new features in SIX MONTHS.


----------



## DocScott

tivoboy said:


> Let's call it what it really is.. we haven't seen many or really ANY new features in SIX MONTHS.


The "cold weather improvements" (faster recovery of regen) were actually a pretty big deal for me back around March. Other than that, I agree.


----------



## GDN

So we've really become spoiled - expecting more and more. While it has been nice historically and I wish we didn't have "Setbacks" with some of this software I believe going forward we'll never see the number and kind of updates/additional functionality as we've seen in the past.


----------



## JWardell

GDN said:


> So we've really become spoiled - expecting more and more. While it has been nice historically and I wish we didn't have "Setbacks" with some of this software I believe going forward we'll never see the number and kind of updates/additional functionality as we've seen in the past.


But we were told upcoming software was 🔥🔥🔥 and we only got one🔥 !!


----------



## GDN

But my seats still do 🥓 🥓 🥓 even with only 🔥


----------



## GDN

Have a friend that just took delivery of a new Y this afternoon - was checking SW and he was delivered with 4.18.1 and he does not have radar. When I checked that release on Teslafi only one car has a bit over 1000 miles the other 23 all have under 1000. That is very likely a non-radar only test branch. 4.18.2 also has several very low mile cars, but some higher mileage ones too - so likely an integrated test branch for both radar and non-radar. Maybe we'll still see those other 🔥 🔥 soon when they are beyond this non-radar testing.


----------



## Ksb466

tivoboy said:


> Let's call it what it really is.. we haven't seen many or really ANY new features in SIX MONTHS.


It was always inevitable new feature releases would slow. Remember when they had to give an update to add a new feature: FM radio. yeah, that happened. Good times.


----------



## M3OC Rules

GDN said:


> So we've really become spoiled - expecting more and more. While it has been nice historically and I wish we didn't have "Setbacks" with some of this software I believe going forward we'll never see the number and kind of updates/additional functionality as we've seen in the past.


I wonder if FSD is such a big priority that once that gets in a better place they can get back to adding functionality, improving navigation and media experience, etc.


----------



## Madmolecule

M3OC Rules said:


> I wonder if FSD is such a big priority that once that gets in a better place they can get back to adding functionality, improving navigation and media experience, etc.


Hopefully, but I would hope they are different development groups. I personally think getting Cat Quest to run on the new version 3 hardware without smoking, probably took most of the resources. For plaid + sakes, there has been a supply chain shortage of code, but Thursday all of our prayers will be answered.


----------



## M3OC Rules

Madmolecule said:


> Hopefully, but I would hope they are different development groups. I personally think getting Cat Quest to run on the new version 3 hardware without smoking, probably took most of the resources. For plaid + sakes, there has been a supply chain shortage of code, but Thursday all of our prayers will be answered.


I haven't heard anything but Tesla isn't afraid to shift resources. There are only a few people working on the neural net design but there is a large amount of support software needed.


----------



## EpsilonKore

Devs that work on native gaming and emulation would not make the best NN Devs. I see this a lot here, for Tesla to “shift resources” from App/Media/Games/FSD to another. It doesnt work that way without a lot of hiring and firing lest you get a lot of low performing compromised and angry devs.


----------



## Unplugged

M3OC Rules said:


> I had a weird phantom brake where it appeared to brake for a car in my blind spot on the right side of a three lane freeway. Nowhere near an entrance. I saw it was dark on the screen. The only thing I can guess is that it also seems to have issues with the number of lanes for a stretch of freeway and thought that was an entrance because it also tells me switch to another lane to stay on route as if the lane is going away but it doesn't.
> 
> I hate to say this but I think the idea that removing the radar is going to get rid of phantom braking is flawed. It will get rid of phantom braking due to certain scenarios caused by radar but not all. Hard to say what the new rewrite will bring until we try it though.
> 
> I'm using the loose definition of phantom braking to mean anything that makes your spouse's heart skip a beat due to unnecessary rapid slowing. But a stricter definition will also apply depending on the false positive rate of the object detection.


The most irritating phantom braking for me is on freeway express lanes with plastic poles separating the two lanes of the express lanes. (For those in SoCal, it's the 91 express lanes.) EVs are permitted to drive free on the lanes (a rare reward anymore). The Model 3, set at 75 on Autopilot and FSD often sees the regular traffic lanes slowing or stopping and randomly slams on the brakes to the point where I either have to move to the far left lane, or simple disconnect the Autopilot. The poles separating the lanes are clearly and accurately drawn in the visualization. So why can't the computer figure out there is a line of poles separating the lanes, and that no one is going to be pulling in front of the car? The phantom braking is dangerous. You can imagine if someone was following me at 75 mph and my car was to slam on the brakes.

My Hyundai Ioniq with adaptive cruise control and lane keep has no problem with moving at 75 mph in the express lanes. How can it be that my Ioniq doesn't put me in danger of getting rear-ended, but my Tesla does?

As to the person who claimed phantom braking was getting better; it has never changed for me in the last few years. It is bad. It is dangerous. I hold out hope that the use of stereo cameras and 3-D computation of the beta software will help recognize a physical separation of the express lanes. Until then, phantom braking continues to be a challenge, even just on regular freeway travel.


----------



## bwilson4web

Now if we could just get Waze …

Bob Wilson


----------



## Mike

Unplugged said:


> My Hyundai Ioniq with adaptive cruise control and lane keep has no problem with moving at 75 mph in the express lanes. How can it be that my Ioniq doesn't put me in danger of getting rear-ended, but my Tesla does?


My wifes 2021 Kona EV with the adaptive cruise control and lane keeping also has none of my TM3 cruise control issues...


----------



## lance.bailey

i cna't disagree with Mr. @Unplugged about comparing braking in the Tesla vs other companies. Some of the Tesla aspects are VERY good and much better than other cars, but the "OMG must brake hard and fast" seems to be a Tesla-ism.

The other day my wife was in the car with me and when she saw a car in the distance turn in front of us she commented "and now the Tesla will brake hard and sudden" just before it did exactly that. The visualization showed the car turn into our lane, drive across and leave our lane. The visualization showed that car being far far away. Perhaps a bit of a slowdown would be in order, but not a brake slam.


----------



## lance.bailey

Traffic light stopping when in TACC or AP/EAP/FSD/whatever.

This one took a while to figure out. There are a lot of lights over the roads that are not traffic lights. Railway crossings, pedestrian walkways, exits for fire stations, and so on. When coming up to traffic lights, I see the red line on visualization, I get the message to tap the wand/accelerator and if I do nothing the car slows to a stop.

If I come up to overhead lights which are not illuminated (not red, not green, not flashing - just dark) the car draws no line on the visualization (good as there is no line), give me no warning that it will be slowing for a detected traffic signal (good, there is no signal), displays the lights in visualization as dark and not red/green/yellow/anything (good, there is no light).

and then slows to a near stop. (bad car!!) So, if I am driving along at 70k and approach dark overhead pedestrian lights the car will just slow down to 45k or so until it coasts under the lights and then slowly picks up speed. No warning, nothing.

A tap on the wand/accelerator doesn't cancel the slowdown alert because there is no slowdown alert to be cancelled.

It may be that the car thinks these are lights in failure (power outage?) but if that is the case, why cruise under the lights without stopping?


----------



## Chris350

Madmolecule said:


> IF....
> 
> At least you have the ability to wait it out in paradise. I was at Guanabanas a couple weeks ago, it does not get much better.
> View attachment 38746


Indeed...... It doesn't get much better than that...... Although Square Grouper / U-Tiki give it a little run for the money!


----------



## M3OC Rules

lance.bailey said:


> Perhaps a bit of a slowdown would be in order, but not a brake slam.


Hopefully they can figure out graceful slowing. Slowing a bit smoothly if its uncertain would be human like and solve a lot of problems. Even speed reductions at exit ramps are not very smooth. Its almost like these functions are like check boxes where once it functions they move on to the next one.


----------



## Kizzy

M3OC Rules said:


> Hopefully they can figure out graceful slowing. Slowing a bit smoothly if its uncertain would be human like and solve a lot of problems. Even speed reductions at exit ramps are not very smooth. Its almost like these functions are like check boxes where once it functions they move on to the next one.


Slowing on offramps is in a stepped fashion (5mph increments). It's like there is no smoothing function beyond a < 1mph offset. Set a target speed and the system attempts to get there as quickly as possible. We've got blocky low resolution speed adjustment but what we need is more Bézier curves.

It sounds like a fun (or maybe not) project and would really make it shine beyond its other limitations.

That said, a false sense of security is bad.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Mike

M3OC Rules said:


> Hopefully they can figure out graceful slowing. Slowing a bit smoothly if its uncertain would be human like and solve a lot of problems. Even speed reductions at exit ramps are not very smooth. Its almost like these functions are like check boxes where once it functions they move on to the next one.


Agreed.

Whenever the copilot is on board, the "up tap the gear stalk to cancel cruise control" is used 100% of the time to allow smooth transitions from one mode of operation to another.

No chance of my car passing any Turing test in the near future AFAIK.


----------



## Chris350

Kizzy said:


> Slowing on offramps is in a stepped fashion (5mph increments). It's like there is no smoothing function beyond a < 1mph offset. Set a target speed and the system attempts to get there as quickly as possible. We've got blocky low resolution speed adjustment but what we need is more Bézier curves.
> 
> It sounds like a fun (or maybe not) project and would really make it shine beyond its other limitations.
> 
> That said, a false sense of security is bad.
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I have to agree with this..... This drop in 5 mile increments is very jarring and freaks out anyone that is 2 to 3 car length behind me... This got introduced a few versions back. Wish they would solve this as now I disengage the NOA when approaching exits...


----------



## TomT

lance.bailey said:


> The other day my wife was in the car with me and when she saw a car in the distance turn in front of us she commented "and now the Tesla will brake hard and sudden" just before it did exactly that.


Yep, I've gotten in the habit of covering the accelerator when I know it will do exactly that. Applying light pressure to override the ACC prevents it from braking.


----------



## lance.bailey

AI learns as it is "trained" over time. I think it is actually us that are being trained.


----------



## M3OC Rules

TomT said:


> Yep, I've gotten in the habit of covering the accelerator when I know it will do exactly that. Applying light pressure to override the ACC prevents it from braking.


Then you get that weird state where it won't go to the set speed right away as you back off the accelerator. Grr. They really need to get level 4/5 working to make the lack of focus on making great level 2 worth it.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Mike said:


> My wifes 2021 Kona EV with the adaptive cruise control and lane keeping also has none of my TM3 cruise control issues...


About 6 months ago I had a Porsche Cayenne loaner with ACC. It's the most modern ACC I've driven other than my Tesla. I was astounded how much smoother braking and accelerating was than in my Model 3.


----------



## bwilson4web

The last three days I’m getting false, “Frontal collision” alerts typically on overpasses, 2 of 3. I’ll start dashcam recording the next ones.

Does this signal a need to self-calibrate the sensors?

Bob Wilson


----------



## lance.bailey

try a calibration and see if the false alerts go away, that would be useful information to us all.


----------



## Needsdecaf

So I have a question:

I've been avoiding the 4.18 release like the plague. I see 4.18.1 and 4.18.2 are floating around and starting to pick up some speed. If I keep ignoring 4.18, will eventually it get substituted out for a future release? Or do I need to install that, and then have the new one follow shortly behind? 

Thank you all. First time I've been in a position where I DIDN"T want to download the software.


----------



## iChris93

Needsdecaf said:


> If I keep ignoring 4.18, will eventually it get substituted out for a future release?


Yes


----------



## Needsdecaf

iChris93 said:


> Yes


Cool thanks. Can I ignore indefinitely? Or at some point will the system just force the install?


----------



## bwilson4web

Needsdecaf said:


> Cool thanks. Can I ignore indefinitely? Or at some point will the system just force the install?


You have identified a major problem with over the air or automatic updates. The owner has no ability to back out a bad update. Updates are not always perfect and seeing back out would be a significant feedback that something was wrong.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Kizzy

Needsdecaf said:


> Cool thanks. Can I ignore indefinitely? Or at some point will the system just force the install?


I'm still on 2020.48.12.1 (with 2021.4.18 waiting to install (after a number of other updates rolling through)). The only forcing I'm familiar with is lack of functionality if they change the back end (I can no longer stream Netflix for example since I didn't install 2021.4.17).


----------



## Needsdecaf

bwilson4web said:


> You have identified a major problem with over the air or automatic updates. The owner has no ability to back out a bad update. Updates are not always perfect and seeing back out would be a significant feedback that something was wrong.
> 
> Bob Wilson


Yeah, I really would have stuck with the version pre-Christmas, to be honest.


----------



## Kimmo57

TomT said:


> Yep, I've gotten in the habit of covering the accelerator when I know it will do exactly that. Applying light pressure to override the ACC prevents it from braking.


Same here. Kind of defeats the purpose of automatic safety breaking, when it teaches your first instinct to be to accelerate back to speed.


----------



## NR4P

I have 2021.4.18.2 on hold at the moment. It downloaded but I haven't let it install. Tried to follow this thread and is 18.2 a real problem or not?


----------



## iChris93

Needsdecaf said:


> Yeah, I really would have stuck with the version pre-Christmas, to be honest.


You don't like your 🔥🔥? Lol


----------



## Long Ranger

Needsdecaf said:


> Yeah, I really would have stuck with the version pre-Christmas, to be honest.


Well, thanks for taking one for the team!  If I remember right, it might have been your post about the terrible UI changes that caught my eye. Been holding off ever since.


Kizzy said:


> I'm still on 2020.48.12.1 (with 2021.4.18 waiting to install (after a number of other updates rolling through)). The only forcing I'm familiar with is lack of functionality if they change the back end (I can no longer stream Netflix for example since I didn't install 2021.4.17).


Same here. I think they threatened a more serious loss of features with an update in 2020, where you'd lose OTA updates and mobile access if you didn't update. Another way they will likely force an update is if you have any service performed.


----------



## Klaus-rf

Unplugged said:


> How can it be that my Ioniq doesn't put me in danger of getting rear-ended, but my Tesla does?


Are you asking for a feature enhancement on your Hyundai? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Klaus-rf

lance.bailey said:


> The other day my wife was in the car with me and when she saw a car in the distance turn in front of us she commented "and now the Tesla will brake hard and sudden" just before it did exactly that. The visualization showed the car turn into our lane, drive across and leave our lane. The visualization showed that car being far far away. Perhaps a bit of a slowdown would be in order, but not a brake slam.


Yes, this is STILL a major problem. AP/EAP/FSD do not understand cross traffic versus distances.


----------



## gary in NY

I have several long drives coming up over the next two weeks. I will have passengers. Hope to use ACC and AP. I’m on 18.2. Gonna be interesting.


----------



## Numbersix

Just got 18.2 and so far the only thing I notice is the default map scale is really zoomed out. Not navigating anywhere just driving. Unless I’m imagining things. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Bigriver

Drove 380 miles today on 18.2. Noticed a new quirk…. When driving with traffic cones to my left, the car was pretty consistent at keeping me at 51 mph. The speed limit was actually 50 mph, although the car seemed to think the limit was 60 mph, and I had max set at 65 mph. Just occasionally it would decide to speed up, then slow back down. Low traffic so I played with it a bit. Saw the same thing several times during the day.


----------



## Needsdecaf

iChris93 said:


> You don't like your 🔥🔥? Lol


Haha, you know it's bad when Elon admits it's like 1 fire, maybe half. 


Long Ranger said:


> Well, thanks for taking one for the team!  If I remember right, it might have been your post about the terrible UI changes that caught my eye. Been holding off ever since.
> 
> Same here. I think they threatened a more serious loss of features with an update in 2020, where you'd lose OTA updates and mobile access if you didn't update. Another way they will likely force an update is if you have any service performed.


Yeah, that was a pretty ranty tantrum that I went on with that thing. I'm still pissed, to be honest. And it serves to drive home that since December 2020, we haven't gotten an update that had any kind of significant improvements or features. Seriously, we got used to things being added. Sentry cam. Repeater cams on backup. Arcade. New games. Etc, etc.

Dec 2020 we got a double dud that nerfed the map, added some noises that don't take away the base PWS noises and then....NOTHING. Certainly the longest feature drought since I've owned a Tesla.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Bigriver said:


> Drove 380 miles today on 18.2. Noticed a new quirk…. When driving with traffic cones to my left, the car was pretty consistent at keeping me at 51 mph. The speed limit was actually 50 mph, although the car seemed to think the limit was 60 mph, and I had max set at 65 mph. Just occasionally it would decide to speed up, then slow back down. Low traffic so I played with it a bit. Saw the same thing several times during the day.
> View attachment 38773


That's really odd.


----------



## lance.bailey

slowing down in construction zone?


----------



## NR4P

Does 18.2 have the 75mph Autosteer spped limit? Anyone know with certainty?


----------



## skygraff

Needsdecaf said:


> Haha, you know it's bad when Elon admits it's like 1 fire, maybe half.
> 
> Yeah, that was a pretty ranty tantrum that I went on with that thing. I'm still pissed, to be honest. And it serves to drive home that since December 2020, we haven't gotten an update that had any kind of significant improvements or features. Seriously, we got used to things being added. Sentry cam. Repeater cams on backup. Arcade. New games. Etc, etc.
> 
> Dec 2020 we got a double dud that nerfed the map, added some noises that don't take away the base PWS noises and then....NOTHING. Certainly the longest feature drought since I've owned a Tesla.


While I don't necessarily mind a plateau if it means they've stabilized at the feature suite intended, I've been very disappointed in the roll-backs of certain features which had been introduced in earlier updates (even as far back as initial roll out). It is unconscionable for Tesla to remove existing driver safety functions such as hands-free audio selection then go on to claim (after unnecessary SC appointment since direct CS communication is difficult if not impossible) they're just not supported and there's no plan for their return.

For whatever reason, last year's redesign of the GUI clearly took precedence over maintaining a stable and functional overall interface. Whoever is in charge of testing before pushing updates needs to use a checklist to confirm previously added features aren't broken then, if they are, send it back.


----------



## ltphoto

When on 2021.4.18 the EAP was so bad I turned it off. A couple of times it put me in a dangerous situation when it abandoned a lane change and moved back over as another car was merging from the right side. I had never had this happen in any previous release. Just went to 2021.4.18.2 and it is much better. Seems like the best EAP experience so far, but that may just be my impression since 4.18 was so bad. It's possible that it is now just back to what it was a couple of releases back.


----------



## lance.bailey

back about 2 years ago EAP lane changes would often go about half way across the line and then quickly and abruptly swing back to the original lane. I have not seen that for quite a while - about a year at least.


----------



## DocScott

I'm on 4.18, with a HW 2.5 M3 with AP (no EAP or FSD). 

It certainly seems to me like AP is handling the circumstance where a lane ends or two lanes become once much better than it ever has in the past. It used to be that if I was on AP in a merge lane which disappeared but where the markings went all the way to the end the car would drive almost to the end of the lane and then swerve in to the new lane. It was always very abrupt, and not at all the way a person would do it. If there was anyone in the lane I was changing in to they'd generally be displeased, even if there was a lot of separation. 

But today, in the same circumstances, it just drifted over in to the new lane, pretty much the way a human driver would.

Similarly, I was on a surface road where two lanes turn to one, with the dividing line disappearing. In the past, my recollection is that it would usually abruptly try to recenter when the markings went away. Today, it more gradually drifted in to the center position. I'm not as sure about this one as I am about the case with the merge lane, though.


----------



## webe3owners

DocScott said:


> I'm on 4.18, with a HW 2.5 M3 with AP (no EAP or FSD).
> 
> It certainly seems to me like AP is handling the circumstance where a lane ends or two lanes become once much better than it ever has in the past. It used to be that if I was on AP in a merge lane which disappeared but where the markings went all the way to the end the car would drive almost to the end of the lane and then swerve in to the new lane. It was always very abrupt, and not at all the way a person would do it. If there was anyone in the lane I was changing in to they'd generally be displeased, even if there was a lot of separation.
> 
> But today, in the same circumstances, it just drifted over in to the new lane, pretty much the way a human driver would.
> 
> Similarly, I was on a surface road where two lanes turn to one, with the dividing line disappearing. In the past, my recollection is that it would usually abruptly try to recenter when the markings went away. Today, it more gradually drifted in to the center position. I'm not as sure about this one as I am about the case with the merge lane, though.


Yah. We noticed the same thing twice today.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

4.18.3 just dropped on a few 3's in UK, Germany, Switzerland & Portugal.


----------



## iChris93

Rick Steinwand said:


> 4.18.3 just dropped on a few 3's in UK, Germany, Switzerland & Portugal.


and this 3 in New Mexico.


----------



## bernie

And California 18.3 on my Model Y right now - just minor bug fixes - yawn.


----------



## NR4P

18.3 was downloaded to my 3 last night. I already had 18.2 in the vehicle in downloaded state as I had not yet installed it awaiting confirmation that I won't be limited to 75mph. 18.3 is pending install too, waiting....


----------



## tivoboy

Yeah, do we know what is in 18.3? I just had it download, but have a five day road trip starting this weekend. Really need EAP to work reliably for that.


----------



## tencate

NR4P said:


> awaiting confirmation that I won't be limited to 75mph


18.2 does not have that limit, i had it set to 78 mph several times on my recent trip. I got prompted for an update when I was in Houston so I downloaded it and drove back to NM with it. Figured why not. I did notice that its choice of superchargers on the way back wasn't quite what I expected though. Example: instead of Corsicana, it sent me to Waco, which has LOTS of nice V3 chargers btw amidst a bunch of construction. Otherwise, I really didn't notice anything noticeably different in the 900 or so miles back. An auto wipers hiccup was noteworthy, the windows got buggy and as soon as I got into Santa Fe, with streetlights, the car thought I had rain all over the window and turned on the wipers. Yuck. But driving-wise everything about the same. Gotta admit, driving to Houston and back (which I've done quite a few times now) keeps getting easier and easier on me, the driver.


----------



## nonStopSwagger

NR4P said:


> 18.3 was downloaded to my 3 last night. I already had 18.2 in the vehicle in downloaded state as I had not yet installed it awaiting confirmation that I won't be limited to 75mph. 18.3 is pending install too, waiting....


The 75 mph limit is for new cars only, that are missing the radar. If you have a radar, 18.X will allow you to set the limit to what it was previously, 90 mph


----------



## tivoboy

We’ll, I went ahead and did the update to 18.3, first thing that it indicated after install was the “auto pilot and enhanced safety features would NOT be available till possibly the next drive”.. not sure what that means, but it’s still there after 5 miles, parking, leaving and coming back.. sure as s..t it better clear up today!.


----------



## garsh

I just went on a 400-mile drive with 2021.4.18.2. While I experienced several instances of unwanted, incorrect braking, I never experienced "phantom" braking. That is, I was always able to figure out the cause of the braking.

The most infuriating instance I found was when encountering these little orange diamond-shaped reflectors on signs:








It took me a while to figure out what was going on. When I glanced at the screen, I saw flickering traffic signals with a yellow light on! With the sun somewhat behind me and reflecting off of these, the car thought it was a bright yellow light!

The other common (and much more understandable) occurrence was encountering yellow flashing lights for various reasons. They didn't even have to be on - the car would begin to slow down.


----------



## Long Ranger

garsh said:


> The other common (and much more understandable) occurrence was encountering yellow flashing lights for various reasons. They didn't even have to be on - the car would begin to slow down.


Just wondering if this is with Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control enabled or disabled?


----------



## NR4P

nonStopSwagger said:


> The 75 mph limit is for new cars only, that are missing the radar. If you have a radar, 18.X will allow you to set the limit to what it was previously, 90 mph


thanks for clarifying


----------



## garsh

Long Ranger said:


> Just wondering if this is with Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control enabled or disabled?


Good point! I think I have that enabled. I'll try disabling it for my drive back home tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## NR4P

2021.4.18.3 was downloaded and now it is gone. Decided to install it and its no more. Wonder if Tesla pulled it?


----------



## FRC

I'm installing 18.3 now.


----------



## processengr

The service center in Milford CT fixed my loss of NOA, autolane change, loss of park assist, etc.from the update to 2021.18.1 by replacing the LH Body control module. (2018 6/18 LR RWD w/HW3.0 for FSD)


----------



## RonAz

I came up on a big yellow diamond sign that said " Experimental Elk Crossing" with flashing yellow lights. The car slowed down, which I thought was appropriate. This was in a 65 mph zone with navigate on autopilot. Stop lights engaged.


----------



## Bigriver

bwilson4web said:


> The last three days I'm getting false, "Frontal collision" alerts typically on overpasses, 2 of 3. I'll start dashcam recording the next ones.
> 
> Does this signal a need to self-calibrate the sensors?
> 
> Bob Wilson


Any update on this? I've gotten the forward collision a number of times (half a dozen or so) in the past 1000 miles on 18.2. I've not noticed any basis or similarity in the events. I had never seen this warning before.


----------



## DocScott

I've got 4.18 (nothing after the 18), with an M3 on HW 2.5.

I frequently use AP on surface streets (yes, I know the manual says not to do that). 

This version is a lot more cautious when parked cars are sticking a bit in to the travel lane than used to be the case. I had several cases today where it slowed considerably in that circumstance. It was a nice compromise between stopping so suddenly I might get rear-ended, and yet reducing speed enough to make it not as bad if I side-swiped the car. I should make it clear that I easily cleared the parked cars in all cases; AP just got a little "nervous."

I must say; I like that better than how it used to behave, which was to ignore those cars and continue barreling along at the set speed. This behavior seemed more prudent.


----------



## Quicksilver

webe3owners said:


> Yah. We noticed the same thing twice today.


Ditto here too after over 1100 highway miles on our summer road trip. I just don't know why AP doesn't just follow the left lane makers instead of drifting right to center the car to the far right lane marker from the on ramp. Where I came across a wider on ramp with far right lane markers, the re-centering move is more abrupt. I just don't like it


----------



## ig0p0g0

RonAz said:


> I came up on a big yellow diamond sign that said " Experimental Elk Crossing"


Experimental Elk. What will they think of next???


----------



## BuzzinAround

After downloading firmware 2021.4.18.3, I appear to have gained several issues with my M3.
-The downloading software icon is completely stuck at 100%. The car appears to have installed the software, but is stuck with the download icon, I also see this on the app. 
-Various games in the Arcade just say “waiting to update”
-All the supercharger stations are showing as red numbered pins when I zoom out. I don’t remember those there before and there’s no way to turn them off.

Has anyone else had these issues?


----------



## rpreuss

ig0p0g0 said:


> Experimental Elk. What will they think of next???


I think the sign is to inform the elk that they are beta testing the crossing. Just like Model 3 owners are beta testing their cars.


----------



## BuzzinAround

Sorry moderators, I wasn't really sure where to put this thread. Please relocate if needed, thank you.


----------



## beachmiles

18.2 has been noticibly worse at staying in the middle of the lane on the freeway in my 2019 M3. The car has been tending to bounce of the left and right edges of the lane.


----------



## sduck

Have you done the standard reboot/resets?

(this thread got merged, I was replying to BuzzinAround)


----------



## GDN

BuzzinAround said:


> After downloading firmware 2021.4.18.3, I appear to have gained several issues with my M3.
> -The downloading software icon is completely stuck at 100%. The car appears to have installed the software, but is stuck with the download icon, I also see this on the app.
> -Various games in the Arcade just say "waiting to update"
> -All the supercharger stations are showing as red numbered pins when I zoom out. I don't remember those there before and there's no way to turn them off.
> 
> Has anyone else had these issues?


Without making a trip out to the car, best I recall some of the games may update independently like the maps, I don't recall what makes me think that and I believe they've updated the SC indicators on the map - that number shows you how many stalls are free at each location without having to zoom in or count the number of bars they used to display. For anything else just give it a reboot as noted above and it will likely finish up if it didn't.


----------



## sterickson

My car updated to 2021.4.18.3 today, and I'm really starting to wonder when I'll see something other than "Minor bug fixes." Still waiting on that huge, "on fire" holiday update we didn't get, months ago ...


----------



## JasonF

BuzzinAround said:


> After downloading firmware 2021.4.18.3, I appear to have gained several issues with my M3.
> -The downloading software icon is completely stuck at 100%. The car appears to have installed the software, but is stuck with the download icon, I also see this on the app.
> -Various games in the Arcade just say "waiting to update"
> -All the supercharger stations are showing as red numbered pins when I zoom out. I don't remember those there before and there's no way to turn them off.
> 
> Has anyone else had these issues?


That sounds like a network disconnection.


----------



## BuzzinAround

Mods thank you for moving topic to correct area.

Yeah I tried the reboot (x3) and no dice. The weird thing is the car froze during the software update. The screen went black and I left it overnight. The next day the car was still stuck so I did a reboot. The car must've been stuck in some weird state as the car ignored my charge limit (60%) and continued charging (up to 90%). The head unit was also completely unresponsive.

Studying further online it appears the games not loading is apparently a common problem. Weird, but I normally never play the games.

The stuck download can apparently only be cleared by Tesla so I will have to contact tech support on Monday, sigh… 😔

Lastly the supercharger stations appearing with numbers is apparently normal hmm 🤨 weird b/c I remember being able to remove the supercharger pins. These guys/gals here documented this same thing. Can anyone on here confirm if they get the chance? TIA!

https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/supercharger-pins.216688/


----------



## garsh

Before driving back home, I updated the car to 2021.4.18.3. I doubt that made any difference, but I wanted to document that for posterity.
As @Long Ranger suggested, I turned off Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control before making the drive back home.
The good news is that this did indeed seem to stop the car from slowing down every time it (mistakenly) thought it saw a traffic light.
I encountered at least one flashing yellow light on the way home. It rendered in the UI, but the car didn't brake for it. So Yay, problem solved!

Interestingly, the orange diamonds never appeared in the UI as traffic lights on the drive home. Maybe the new software fixed that minor issue. But my guess is that it's because the sky was overcast. On my initial drive, the sun was often reflecting off of those diamonds, making them flash brightly at just the right angle. And when they appeared in the UI, they kept flickering in and out - they mostly disappeared but would flicker back into existence a few times as I was approaching them.


garsh said:


> I just went on a 400-mile drive with 2021.4.18.2. While I experienced several instances of unwanted, incorrect braking, I never experienced "phantom" braking. That is, I was always able to figure out the cause of the braking.
> 
> The most infuriating instance I found was when encountering these little orange diamond-shaped reflectors on signs:
> View attachment 38805
> 
> It took me a while to figure out what was going on. When I glanced at the screen, I saw flickering traffic signals with a yellow light on! With the sun somewhat behind me and reflecting off of these, the car thought it was a bright yellow light!
> 
> The other common (and much more understandable) occurrence was encountering yellow flashing lights for various reasons. They didn't even have to be on - the car would begin to slow down.
> 
> View attachment 38806





Long Ranger said:


> Just wondering if this is with Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control enabled or disabled?





garsh said:


> Good point! I think I have that enabled. I'll try disabling it for my drive back home tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Madmolecule

I don't think pure vision is ready for prime time. The capability seems to have regressed in the last couple of versions. In addition to this video of a red light flashing between green and red, while stopped at a traffic light I had a car pull across to get to the turn lane. My car freaked out with the emergency two hands flashing alarm To take control. I was stopped and the other car was moving no more than 2 miles an hour. The font collision early warning frequency has also seem to be more sensitive, which mainly serves the scare my dogs.


----------



## DocScott

BuzzinAround said:


> Lastly the supercharger stations appearing with numbers is apparently normal hmm 🤨 weird b/c I remember being able to remove the supercharger pins. These guys/gals here documented this same thing. Can anyone on here confirm if they get the chance? TIA!


There were changes to this a few updates ago--I don't remember exactly which one. The numbers show the number of empty stalls.


----------



## JasonF

garsh said:


> Interestingly, the orange diamonds never appeared in the UI as traffic lights on the drive home. Maybe the new software fixed that minor issue. But my guess is that it's because the sky was overcast. On my initial drive, the sun was often reflecting off of those diamonds, making them flash brightly at just the right angle. And when they appeared in the UI, they kept flicking in and out - they mostly disappeared but would flicker back into existence a few times as I was approaching them.


Since your car is from the same year as mine, is the traffic light appearing thing because you bought FSD and got the HW 3.0 upgrade?


----------



## garsh

JasonF said:


> Since your car is from the same year as mine, is the traffic light appearing thing because you bought FSD and got the HW 3.0 upgrade?


I do have FSD and HW3, yes.


----------



## JasonF

garsh said:


> I do have FSD and HW3, yes.


Sounds like a dumb question, I know...I've been trying to see whether it's just HW3 or the combo that makes them appear. Everyone I asked so far, though, has both.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I'm having lots of trouble waking my 3 out in the wild (with sentry on) on 4.18. More than trouble than any other build. I think it's happened about 8x on 4.18.

It doesn't happen at home.


----------



## PiperPaul

Mike said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Whenever the copilot is on board, the "up tap the gear stalk to cancel cruise control" is used 100% of the time to allow smooth transitions from one mode of operation to another.
> 
> No chance of my car passing any Turing test in the near future AFAIK.


Reading about all of the concerns with "FSD" I'm glad I'm the driver of my M3 and have no expectation of software updates being my chauffeur. My bank account is happier too. However, I'm not sure I'd pass the Turing test either.


----------



## JasonF

PiperPaul said:


> Reading about all of the concerns with "FSD" I'm glad I'm the driver of my M3 and have no expectation of software updates being my chauffeur. My bank account is happier too. However, I'm not sure I'd pass the Turing test either.


If there's any math on it whatsoever, count me out as well.


----------



## GDN

BuzzinAround said:


> Mods thank you for moving topic to correct area.
> 
> Yeah I tried the reboot (x3) and no dice. The weird thing is the car froze during the software update. The screen went black and I left it overnight. The next day the car was still stuck so I did a reboot. The car must've been stuck in some weird state as the car ignored my charge limit (60%) and continued charging (up to 90%). The head unit was also completely unresponsive.
> 
> Studying further online it appears the games not loading is apparently a common problem. Weird, but I normally never play the games.
> 
> The stuck download can apparently only be cleared by Tesla so I will have to contact tech support on Monday, sigh… 😔
> 
> Lastly the supercharger stations appearing with numbers is apparently normal hmm 🤨 weird b/c I remember being able to remove the supercharger pins. These guys/gals here documented this same thing. Can anyone on here confirm if they get the chance? TIA!
> 
> https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/supercharger-pins.216688/


I thought you were just talking about the SC pins being different, that indeed changed, but if you also want to remove them from the map completely - touch the map in the lower right and you'll have 3 icons pop up - one is to turn traffic on/off, one is the satellite view on /off and the 3rd is to turn the charging station icons on/off.


----------



## sduck

I saw a video on youtube about a model S owner who's on-screen owners manual had disappeared. So I went out to check mine - while it's still there, at least some pages of it, there seem to be a lot of pages missing. Perhaps it needs to re-download if there's an update? And it updates fairly often I'd guess. I would think that this would be part of the large download that we get during updates, but maybe it isn't. Whatever - while investigating this, I tried to close the page (using the x in the top left corner) and the mcu crashed - had to two button reset it.


----------



## gary in NY

Why, I repeat, why does the car have to jerk you into the center of the lane when engaging AP. Can’t it gracefully center you?


----------



## Chris350

One must come to the conclusion that something is amiss as we are still sitting on point releases of an update that is dated the 4th week of Jan 2021....

Can't remember the last time we saw such a long period of time between full updates....

These bug releases appear to be introducing more bugs than they kill....


----------



## bwilson4web

While banking, the ‘dog mode’ screen would not go away. A double button reset cleared the problem.

Thinking about filling a bug report.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Madmolecule

bwilson4web said:


> While banking, the 'dog mode' screen would not go away. A double button reset cleared the problem.
> 
> Thinking about filling a bug report.
> 
> Bob Wilson


The new AI probably thought you were barking not banking, 18.3 might have auto-mode select


----------



## Klaus-rf

Chris350 said:


> These bug releases appear to be introducing more bugs than they kill....


Isn't that what "Bug Releases" are for?? To release more bugs?? Or is it "Bug capture and release"?


----------



## RickO2018

Yesterday was the first time in a while that I allowed Autopark to try and park, rear first, into my driveway since 2021.4.18.2 was downloaded. This time it popped up as available on my screen and I thought, what the heck go ahead and let the car try to park. Previously it was too slow and needed several attempts to get it right. This time I was surprised by violent, hard turns of the steering wheel at least twice. Had I been lightly holding the steering wheel it would have been wrenched out of my hand. After the second violent turn, it disengaged and left a warning that Autopark sequence was terminated. I haven't yet tried to recreate the issue, but this could be a critical bug. If I do recreate it, I will definitely need to report it to TESLA. 

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## gary in NY

After about 800 miles this weekend, mostly interstate driving with AP, I have a few 18.3 observations. 

While driving in the fast lane on AP, the car suddenly slowed for reasons I could not determine, enough so that the car behind thought I was brake checking them, which they were not happy about. There were a few situations where navigation said to stay left to continue on this route, but there were no exits, divisions etc. at these points, and the car may have slowed. At one time there may have been toll booths at these locations, but now they have been replaced with overhead EZpass readers. The car also slowed for every overhead flashing amber notice or caution sign - this has been noted above but I did not check my settings to see if I have signals active. It did quite well with merging lanes by not wandering to the center of two lanes. Some ramps had dotted lane markers, and some did not. Sometimes the car would dramatically slow for merging traffic, other time it would say FY 

On the bright side, I noticed that my watt hours per mile were the lowest I've ever seen. At one time I was down to 215-220 for an extended period of time. At that time I was traveling at 65mph. At 70 it was in the 230-250 range. My lifetime average is about 275 this time of year. Navigation did attempt to route me around a huge traffic jam, but it did not explain why it was doing so, so I ignored it. Much to my chagrin. The car drove and responded so very well the whole trip. Suppercharging was great, with one stop at a Tesla store - so I got a good look at the current versions of the 3 and Y.

Still, with passengers, the behavior is a little too squirrelly. Makes you feel like you have to explain everything the car does.


----------



## NR4P

RickO2018 said:


> Yesterday was the first time in a while that I allowed Autopark to try and park, rear first, into my driveway since 2021.4.18.2 was downloaded. This time it popped up as available on my screen and I thought, what the heck go ahead and let the car try to park. Previously it was too slow and needed several attempts to get it right. This time I was surprised by violent, hard turns of the steering wheel at least twice. Had I been lightly holding the steering wheel it would have been wrenched out of my hand. After the second violent turn, it disengaged and left a warning that Autopark sequence was terminated. I haven't yet tried to recreate the issue, but this could be a critical bug. If I do recreate it, I will definitely need to report it to TESLA.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this?


Autopark has never worked well backing into a parking spot such as a shopping center. It has done exactly what you experienced, but in months past. Seems it is better suited for parallel parking. Not backing into shopping center/parking lot stalls.


----------



## Klaus-rf

.18.3 has improved one section of road where two lanes turns into three and I (the car?) is in the decision. lane. Today it performed properly and stayed to the left of the expansion and steered, quite smoothly, into the new center lane. ALL previous attempts resulted in rapid, unpredictable swerves between the lines or AP just beeped and gave up (disengaged).

I have not seen any improvement (over at least the past year) in engaging AP - it still jerks to center itself in what it thinks is lane center. Additionally if I urge it to get up to speed quicker by adding some right pedal with AP on in traffic, and let off the pedal to let it take over, it ALWAYS slows at least 5 MPH before it gets up to set speed again. For example: on a 45MPH two-lane road with speed set for 48. I add acceleration up to get to ~40MPH and release the pedal and AP/TACC slows to ~40MPH, then SLOWLY increases to 48. It has a very difficult (rough operation) time taking control from the driver. VERY annoying.


----------



## sduck

RickO2018 said:


> Yesterday was the first time in a while that I allowed Autopark to try and park, rear first, into my driveway since 2021.4.18.2 was downloaded. This time it popped up as available on my screen and I thought, what the heck go ahead and let the car try to park. Previously it was too slow and needed several attempts to get it right. This time I was surprised by violent, hard turns of the steering wheel at least twice. Had I been lightly holding the steering wheel it would have been wrenched out of my hand. After the second violent turn, it disengaged and left a warning that Autopark sequence was terminated. I haven't yet tried to recreate the issue, but this could be a critical bug. If I do recreate it, I will definitely need to report it to TESLA.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this?


Yes - there's something horribly wrong with autopark in 2021.4.18.3. It's always worked well in the past, NR4P's experience notwithstanding, but the incredibly fast and pointless jerking around of the wheel is scary and alarming. I tried backing into a space near my apartment, between 2 large pickup trucks, with lots of extra room so there wouldn't be any problems. Every sigle wheel movement was done with these weird fast jerky movements, often way too far and then jerked back. It managed to get about 2/3rds of the way into the space, then jerked the wheel around about 5 times and then just gave up. And it was close - it could have finished the job with no problem.

I've used autopark tons of times, 100's of times, and never experienced anything like this.


----------



## escondidos

Here is a funny bug in todays ota (2021.4.18.2).
http://escondidos.org/Moving_On.mp4


----------



## sduck

escondidos said:


> Here is a funny bug in todays ota (2021.4.18.2).
> http://escondidos.org/Moving_On.mp4


Can't open it as linked - try http://escondidos.org/Moving_On.mp4


----------



## evannole

sduck said:


> Whatever - while investigating this, I tried to close the page (using the x in the top left corner) and the mcu crashed - had to two button reset it.


This happened to me a couple of weeks ago, while we were visiting my parents and my Dad asked why he couldn't find his owner's manual anymore. I found it, but the system locked up as you described above. Haven't tried on my own car but I imagine the same problem exists on it, too.


----------



## GDN

escondidos said:


> Here is a funny bug in todays ota (2021.4.18.2).
> http://escondidos.org/Moving_On.mp4


SPINNERS - I've never seen them right from the factory. I bet that was a pricey upgrade.


----------



## Klaus-rf

GDN said:


> SPINNERS - I've never seen them right from the factory. I bet that was a pricey upgrade.


And for only another $1000, you can have them add cards with clothespins to make them "tick".


----------



## Mike

gary in NY said:


> While driving in the fast lane on AP, the car suddenly slowed for reasons I could not determine,


My car has started doing this on a certain section of local two lane highway while in TACC, where previously there was no issue (while in TACC; I do not use EAP/FSD/MOUSE on two lane roads because it stays too close to the center line).


----------



## ig0p0g0

Hopefully this is an interesting data point and not simply an “I got it.”

I am an 2021.4.18
Queued 2021.4.18.3, I’ve been ignoring the nag for about three days
Today 2021.4.18.2 queued and started nagging me.


----------



## francoisp

gary in NY said:


> On the bright side, I noticed that my watt hours per mile were the lowest I've ever seen. At one time I was down to 215-220 for an extended period of time. At that time I was traveling at 65mph. At 70 it was in the 230-250 range.


Unless you are reporting round-trip numbers, those results are meaningless without considering the elevation gain or loss between the starting and ending points. As a dramatic example of this, I was recently in Estes,Co driving up to Rocky Mountain National Park and my consumption was nearly 600 watts per mile by the time I reached the peak. On average though, including the return trip, it was below 250 watts per mile.


----------



## Quicksilver

francoisp said:


> Unless you are reporting round-trip numbers, those results are meaningless without considering the elevation gain or loss between the starting and ending points. As a dramatic example of this, I was recently in Estes,Co driving up to Rocky Mountain National Park and my consumption was nearly 600 watts per mile by the time I reached the peak. On average though, including the return trip, it was below 250 watts per mile.


Just completed our 1600 miles round trip and here are my stats. Not too bad for doing 75mph with A/C at LO and fan at 5. Total Supercharger costs...$40.58.


----------



## gary in NY

francoisp said:


> Unless you are reporting round-trip numbers, those results are meaningless without considering the elevation gain or loss between the starting and ending points. As a dramatic example of this, I was recently in Estes,Co driving up to Rocky Mountain National Park and my consumption was nearly 600 watts per mile by the time I reached the peak. On average though, including the return trip, it was below 250 watts per mile.


Details about the trip: Traveling on the Garden State Parkway in NJ near Atlantic City to the NYS Thruway near my home in the Hudson Valley Catskills ~200 miles. Elevation change on the parkway near the shore points is near zero. Elevation changes increase when driving north away from the coastline, but don't seem to be more than a few hundred feet up or down. Elevation at my home is a few hundred feet. Temperature was in the 72-80 range, dry roads with no noticeable winds. Travel speed was 65-70 in chill mode. 2018 dual motor M3, 18" aeros (Michelin Cross Climates +) with the odometer reading 20K miles.

I'm curious if in the current series of updates there have been efficiency improvements (I don't remember all the release notes - other than bug fixes and cold weather improvements) I will be making the same round trip this weekend and will note the energy usage and conditions both ways.


----------



## francoisp

I've driven 4527 miles so far, from Cleveland to Theodore Roosevelt, Badlands, Wind Caves, Rocky River, Sand Dunes, Black Canyon, Mesa Verde, Canyonlands and Arches. All sorts of speeds, up to 85mph. All sorts of elevations up to 10,000 feet. Average so far 263 watts per mile. Hardly ever used my brakes.


----------



## Kimmo57

18.3 still hasn't fixed the fart mode :disrelieved: The sound doesn't always follow the seats.


----------



## NR4P

gary in NY said:


> Details about the trip: Traveling on the Garden State Parkway in NJ near Atlantic City to the NYS Thruway near my home in the Hudson Valley Catskills ~200 miles. Elevation change on the parkway near the shore points is near zero. Elevation changes increase when driving north away from the coastline, but don't seem to be more than a few hundred feet up or down. Elevation at my home is a few hundred feet. Temperature was in the 72-80 range, dry roads with no noticeable winds. Travel speed was 65-70 in chill mode. 2018 dual motor M3, 18" aeros (Michelin Cross Climates +) with the odometer reading 20K miles.
> 
> I'm curious if in the current series of updates there have been efficiency improvements (I don't remember all the release notes - other than bug fixes and cold weather improvements) I will be making the same round trip this weekend and will note the energy usage and conditions both ways.


I have been running a near monthly trip of 900 miles RT for over a year. But I have the 19" Sport wheels. Historically in the SE where the AC is always working hard (temps around 90), my trips average about 280-285wh/m. Some elevation changes of about 1000', but not much. Wind seems to have more effects than AC or elevation. Headwinds pushed wh/m to about 310, tailwinds then I get about 260 wh/m for the past year. Avg speed 80 mph with EAP/FSD most of the trip.

Now that I am on 18.3 release, and the same trip coming up soon, I will know if there is really any difference. And report back.


----------



## lance.bailey

Kimmo57 said:


> 18.3 still hasn't fixed the fart mode :disrelieved: The sound doesn't always follow the seats.


well that is a major annoyance. how could they release crappy code like that?


----------



## TesLou

francoisp said:


> I've driven 4527 miles so far, from Cleveland to Theodore Roosevelt, Badlands, Wind Caves, Rocky River, Sand Dunes, Black Canyon, Mesa Verde, Canyonlands and Arches. All sorts of speeds, up to 85mph. All sorts of elevations up to 10,000 feet. Average so far 263 watts per mile. Hardly ever used my brakes.


I'm taking a trip next month that replicates part of your journey. I've got a 2017 Model X 100D and my only range concerns along the way are Black Canyons to Mesa Verde and Mesa Verde to Sand Dunes. The first is 206 miles and the second is 218. I figured it would really only be an issue if it was a lot of elevation changes along either of the routes. Did you experience any "close calls"?


----------



## francoisp

TesLou said:


> I'm taking a trip next month that replicates part of your journey. I've got a 2017 Model X 100D and my only range concerns along the way are Black Canyons to Mesa Verde and Mesa Verde to Sand Dunes. The first is 206 miles and the second is 218. I figured it would really only be an issue if it was a lot of elevation changes along either of the routes. Did you experience any "close calls"?


I did not have any close calls. I'm sleeping in my Model Y in RV campgrounds on 50 amps sites which gives me a full charge for the next day. (This was suggested to me by other members in this forum. Great suggestion, thank you.)

Elevation is not an issue (as long as you have enough power to get to the top 😉) because you get some of it back coming down.

After plotting your itinerary on ABRP, I find it would be impractical for my Model Y. I drove from Sand Dunes to Black Canyon to Mesa Verde. With that order, there are superchargers that are ideally located. In your case, driving from Mesa Verde to Great Sand Dunes is challenging. See if you can revise the order to Mesa Verde, Black Canyon, Sand Dunes.


----------



## TeslaTony310

Quicksilver said:


> Just completed our 1600 miles round trip and here are my stats. Not too bad for doing 75mph with A/C at LO and fan at 5. Total Supercharger costs...$40.58.
> View attachment 38881


That's really high!! To me, anyway.


----------



## ig0p0g0

lance.bailey said:


> well that is a major annoyance. how could they release crappy code like that?


You're sure this isn't user error? Natural emissions perhaps?


----------



## Mike

I’m on 18.2, TM3, May 2018 build, HW3 and paid for FSD.

Today, I drove from home (near Trenton ON) to Kingston ON and back via the 401 (limited access freeway).

Tailwind outbound, headwind inbound, clear, 26C.

I typically use NOA once I have merged onto the freeway and am set at 110 kph (slightly faster than all the trucks, which are capped at 105 kph on Ontario).

My setup is that I must confirm lane changes with my signal stalk.

My common practice is to increase my speed when passing slower traffic via my foot on the accelerator while NOA does the steering (still really wish I could have a ‘passing lane over speed’ option…).

Two observations: 

One: the one time I wanted NOA to do it’s thing automatically was the exit into Kingston. The car didn’t initiate a turn signal until half of the available exit/deceleration lane was passed, then it started to switch lanes and then abruptly veered back onto the freeway lane…so I assumed manual control, like I always do on these trips, for the exit to be completed. IMO, we are years away from this thing working right.

Two: one “confirm lane change“ event happened unexpectedly via a tap of the gear shifter that was meant to reset my cruise speed at a speed higher than the current TACC set speed…so, if you tap either stalk, that will act as a confirmation to accept the lane change recommendation.


----------



## Quicksilver

TeslaTony310 said:


> That's really high!! To me, anyway.


It's all relative


----------



## Needsdecaf

Car is still on 4.15. I outlasted 4.18 and 4.18.2 just came through. 

Pass on this one too? Certainly doesn’t seem to be an upgrade.


----------



## FRC

18, 18.2, nor 18.3 did absolutely nothing that I could discern. Install it, don't install it, I don't think it makes any difference. Positive or negative.


----------



## sduck

sduck said:


> Yes - there's something horribly wrong with autopark in 2021.4.18.3. It's always worked well in the past, NR4P's experience notwithstanding, but the incredibly fast and pointless jerking around of the wheel is scary and alarming. I tried backing into a space near my apartment, between 2 large pickup trucks, with lots of extra room so there wouldn't be any problems. Every sigle wheel movement was done with these weird fast jerky movements, often way too far and then jerked back. It managed to get about 2/3rds of the way into the space, then jerked the wheel around about 5 times and then just gave up. And it was close - it could have finished the job with no problem.
> 
> I've used autopark tons of times, 100's of times, and never experienced anything like this.


...and I've tried autoparking in the same situation, and several others like it since i posted this. All while trying to make a video capturing the extreme jerks of the wheel. And of course it doesn't do it now like it did that first time on this version. Every time since that it's done the normal relatively smooth turns of the wheel. But it still quits before it's done parking - for whatever reason it doesn't like the curbs I'm trying to park against or something.


----------



## SimonMatthews

Just got back from an 1800 mile trip. Quite a number of Autopilot alarms, and phantom braking. Still can't cope with one lane splitting into two. A couple of times, the voice commands reversed left and right! on 2021.4.18, with HW 2.5. Many steering corrections are more sudden than required. Also, slows down in the middle of a bend, instead of before entering the bend section, or it took the bends faster than I was comfortable with -- including, in one case, accelerating into the bend.

I wish the text that went along with an alarm would stay on the screen longer, or be available for review later. By the time I have finished dealing with the false alarm, the text has gone.

238Wh/mile for the 1800 mile round-trip. April 2018 build, LR RWD, 18" wheels with Rimetrix wheel covers.


----------



## TesLou

francoisp said:


> I did not have any close calls. I'm sleeping in my Model Y in RV campgrounds on 50 amps sites which gives me a full charge for the next day. (This was suggested to me by other members in this forum. Great suggestion, thank you.)
> 
> Elevation is not an issue (as long as you have enough power to get to the top 😉) because you get some of it back coming down.
> 
> After plotting your itinerary on ABRP, I find it would be impractical for my Model Y. I drove from Sand Dunes to Black Canyon to Mesa Verde. With that order, there are superchargers that are ideally located. In your case, driving from Mesa Verde to Great Sand Dunes is challenging. See if you can revise the order to Mesa Verde, Black Canyon, Sand Dunes.


Unfortunately, I already have reservations and park tickets for Mesa Verde, so I can't change the order. I'm staying at the Far View Lodge inside the park and they have destination chargers, so hoping I can charge to 100% before leaving there. Curious: I've heard there's serious road construction around Montrose/Black Canyons. Was it bad? I had to plan that part of the trip for the weekend (when the road was supposedly open).


----------



## francoisp

TesLou said:


> Unfortunately, I already have reservations and park tickets for Mesa Verde, so I can't change the order. I'm staying at the Far View Lodge inside the park and they have destination chargers, so hoping I can charge to 100% before leaving there. Curious: I've heard there's serious road construction around Montrose/Black Canyons. Was it bad? I had to plan that part of the trip for the weekend (when the road was supposedly open).


I left Great Sand Dunes on a Friday at 3:30am to avoid the congestion. There was a little wait because only one lane was open. My understanding is that during the weekend both lanes are open.

Check the closing schedule with the link below.

https://www.us50info.com/impacts


----------



## Needsdecaf

Needsdecaf said:


> Car is still on 4.15. I outlasted 4.18 and 4.18.2 just came through.
> 
> Pass on this one too? Certainly doesn't seem to be an upgrade.


so, pass?


----------



## gary in NY

Follow up on Post 801:

Round trip from Hudson Valley to NJ shore ~ 200 miles each leg. WHM destination: 235. Highway speeds 65-70, Chill mode, AP/TACC, Aero covers, temp 80+-, dry pavement, AC on, 100% charge (292 miles).
WHM return: 237, speed 65-70, chill mode, AP/TACC, aero covers, temp 90+-, dry pavement, AC on, 40% charge, 1 supercharger stop to 80%.

Not as good as last time, but temps were 10 to 20 degrees higher. AP did very well to destination, however, on the return trip I had several interventions. I was also able to run the battery down to 5 miles before charging at home to 90% overnight. This did raise the 90% charge level by 8 miles, roughly back to 298 miles for a 100% charge. I would say results were inconclusive as to whether there have been efficiency gains in the recent updates. Still, I am happy with the sub 250 WHM over my 1,200 miles traveled this past week.


----------



## Chris350

Does anyone know the Model S Plaid version of soft? We know it's 10.2..... But what is the soft version?


----------



## Ed Woodrick

garsh said:


> How about a family with three EVs. Both parents work, and the (driving-age) kid had errands that day too. So all three EVs need to be charged overnight. They're on a TOU plan, so they'd like to constrain their charging between the hours of 12am and 6am to keep costs low. That feels like a pretty near-future mainstream scenario. They may not need to charge all three vehicles simultaneously every day, but it will happen from time to time.


That shouldn't be an issue. Because you shouldn't assume that each car is drained to 0% every day. On a nationwide average, for 3 people, I believe that you'd need less than 300 miles of energy total. But closer to reality, you'll probably only need 100-150 dependent on commutes. That should be be easy to do. 
If you are using the Tesla wall mounts that share a circuit, then a single 60A connection should be quite sufficient. You don't need 3 80A circuits. You seem to still have a lot of range anxiety. 
In the worst case, do you have a Supercharger near by to pick up the load for the really excessive times?

As to 400A service, it exists, it's quite common in some houses, in some places. You won't find it in established neighborhoods. You probably won't find it in homes under 1800 sq. ft. 
But you will find in in newer subdivisions with larger houses, especially if the community has enacted "charging option required" rules.

I've got 2 Teslas and one 50A plug and another 15A 120V plug. That's quite sufficient. The 15A plug can easily add 60 miles per day. That's a lot for most second cars, and overkill for 3rd cars.

Do like you've told so many people to do. Add up the total number of miles a day that you expect to drive (across all cars) and then determine your charging needs. I'd be really surprised if you need the* 900 miles that you seem to be designing for.*


----------



## garsh

Ed Woodrick said:


> That shouldn't be an issue. Because you shouldn't assume that each car is drained to 0% every day.


I never did. My example was just that all three cars were used, and they'd like them all charged again for the next day's errands.


Ed Woodrick said:


> I'd be really surprised if you need the* 900 miles that you seem to be designing for.*


Cmon Ed, stop beating your strawman.


----------



## GDN

Chris350 said:


> Does anyone know the Model S Plaid version of soft? We know it's 10.2..... But what is the soft version?


----------



## TesLou

francoisp said:


> I left Great Sand Dunes on a Friday at 3:30am to avoid the congestion. There was a little wait because only one lane was open. My understanding is that during the weekend both lanes are open.
> 
> Check the closing schedule with the link below.
> 
> https://www.us50info.com/impacts


Based on the schedule, I planned to arrive in Montrose early evening on a Friday and leave the area on Sunday afternoon (en route to Mesa V). I hope it works out for me.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Needsdecaf said:


> so, pass?


Well, I upgraded. Hope I don't regret it, lol.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Needsdecaf said:


> Well, I upgraded. Hope I don't regret it, lol.


Well after about 100 miles, I have to say this is the most solid I've seen Auto Steer in a while! TACC still can be a bit abrupt, no major change noted there.

So no regrets!


----------



## SimonMatthews

My Model 3 was an April 2018 build, so it has lifetime premium connectivity.

I don't seem to be seeing live traffic visualizations (congestion on the roads is not showing on the screen). Is this normal?


----------



## Long Ranger

SimonMatthews said:


> My Model 3 was an April 2018 build, so it has lifetime premium connectivity.
> 
> I don't seem to be seeing live traffic visualizations (congestion on the roads is not showing on the screen). Is this normal?


If you tap the map, a traffic light icon should show up that allows you to enable or disable those traffic visualizations.


----------



## TeslaTony310

There is no marginal difference between versions of 4.xx, really. It's likely just a placebo. Andrej stated over the weekend that for the last 3 months, the AP team has been dedicated entirely to vision, and they have not been working on sensor fusion builds (which is all of our cars on this build branch)

Suffice to say, the next jump in build will be when Tesla Vision is ready, or V11 adapts to all screens. Given the dev builds in delivery cars for the Plaid, I'm gonna say both are a good distance away.


----------



## sterickson

TeslaTony310 said:


> There is no marginal difference between versions of 4.xx, really. It's likely just a placebo. ...


I'd rather get no updates, than a placebo.


----------



## Kimmo57

I realised a few days ago, that I haven't had real phantom brakings for a long time. The autopark works well for me, too. The only thing annoying is that the speed limit info is repeatedly wrong, even with HW3 update, so the car slows down every now and then when it shouldn't. If I were a new car owner, this would still irritate a lot, but after 2 years of ownership I'm just happy everything kind of works a little more than before.
SW 18.3


----------



## FRC

Phantom braking on my 2018 performance with 18.3 is the worst it has ever been. I had grown accustomed to these events about once every 200-300 miles. On 18.3 it's been more like 3-4 times per hundred miles.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

I just upgraded to 18.2 a few days ago. When I had to clean my windshield, instead of getting a long continuous quirt of washing fluid, I only got a short squirt early in the cycle. Anyone else has noticed this?


----------



## Needsdecaf

JeanDeBarraux said:


> I just upgraded to 18.2 a few days ago. When I had to clean my windshield, instead of getting a long continuous quirt of washing fluid, I only got a short squirt early in the cycle. Anyone else has noticed this?


Always been that way for me.


----------



## TeslaTony310

sterickson said:


> I'd rather get no updates, than a placebo.


The updates address bugs I'm sure, but no advancements are made in the AP suite. They're likely UI/functional fixes.


----------



## TeslaTony310

FRC said:


> Phantom braking on my 2018 performance with 18.3 is the worst it has ever been. I had grown accustomed to these events about once every 200-300 miles. On 18.3 it's been more like 3-4 times per hundred miles.


Same exact experience here.


----------



## nonStopSwagger

Anyone notice less nags on AP with 18.2/3, if wearing sunglasses?


----------



## FRC

nonStopSwagger said:


> Anyone notice less nags on AP with 18.2/3, if wearing sunglasses?


HUH??


----------



## nonStopSwagger

Some people claim it works.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/o75xem


----------



## GDN

FRC said:


> HUH??


Looks like you are going to have to get cool and get you some shades !


----------



## JWardell

2021.4.18.2.3455.72.38.26149.abcd.efg incoming...so excited for the 65th version of the same release for 8 months! 

I really thought once Plaid was delivered we would all finally see a new real version, but nope. I would at at least hope for 2021.12 that they were delivered with.

I'm genuine curious what A/B/C/D/E testing they are doing with these tiny revs.


----------



## iChris93

JWardell said:


> 2021.4.18.2.3455.72.38.26149.abcd.efg incoming...so excited for the 65th version of the same release for 8 months!
> 
> I really thought once Plaid was delivered we would all finally see a new real version, but nope. I would at at least hope for 2021.12 that they were delivered with.
> 
> I'm genuine curious what A/B/C/D/E testing they are doing with these tiny revs.


I think it's called torture.


----------



## michigantesla

I am on 2021.4.18 and noticed an interesting behavior with Autosteer. It took a awhile to figure it out. 

So I usually manually set my headlights to OFF when driving. Just seems ridiculous that the lights are on a lot of the time when I am wearing sunglasses when it is set to Auto.

When I got 4.18 I immediately noticed that my autosteer worked horribly. It would disengage for no apparent reason even with clear road markings in perfect conditions. Then other times I could not engage it (no symbol on display) for long periods of time. BUT every once in awhile everything seemed to work really good. Very frustrating. 

I finally connected the dots. Whenever the headlights were set to AUTO the autosteer worked good. When the lights were set to off, even in bright sunshine, autosteer was terrible. And it appears to be just the setting because when set to AUTO and the lights are OFF (set to auto) the Autosteer still worked great. 

So if you manually set you headlights off then autosteer will not work well even in bright light. Maybe this is to prepare for pure vision? Maybe the headlights illuminate (infrared) more than we can see and Tesla is planning on using this (wishful thinking maybe but would be cool)?


----------



## ig0p0g0

All right, pretty clear that few people like this UI. But I now understand why. You haven’t noticed that as you roll the windows down, the windows on the virtual car roll down as well. Roll the windows 80% down, and the little car does as well. See? Awesome and makes up for any and all shortcomings.

Sorry if I’m slow to this knowledge, I just noticed today. I searched and haven’t seen mention of it anywhere.


----------



## JustTheTip

21.4.21 is downloading now. Why am I not excited.


----------



## Eli

There's a new build showing up that's literally called "feature/2021.4.21". Maybe some kind of test branch?


----------



## JustTheTip

🙄


----------



## Kizzy

JustTheTip said:


> View attachment 39005
> 🙄


I suppose our Southern Hemisphere friends may appreciate this update. How's winter going? Any issues that have been getting fixed that you're aware of?


----------



## NR4P

Kizzy said:


> I suppose our Southern Hemisphere friends may appreciate this update. How's winter going? Any issues that have been getting fixed that you're aware of?


Cold weather improvements have been in the notes for a few months now. Nothing new, maybe updates for the Refresh S?


----------



## Klaus-rf

michigantesla said:


> I am on 2021.4.18 and noticed an interesting behavior with Autosteer. It took a awhile to figure it out.
> 
> So I usually manually set my headlights to OFF when driving. Just seems ridiculous that the lights are on a lot of the time when I am wearing sunglasses when it is set to Auto.
> 
> When I got 4.18 I immediately noticed that my autosteer worked horribly. It would disengage for no apparent reason even with clear road markings in perfect conditions. Then other times I could not engage it (no symbol on display) for long periods of time. BUT every once in awhile everything seemed to work really good. Very frustrating.
> 
> I finally connected the dots. Whenever the headlights were set to AUTO the autosteer worked good. When the lights were set to off, even in bright sunshine, autosteer was terrible. And it appears to be just the setting because when set to AUTO and the lights are OFF (set to auto) the Autosteer still worked great.
> 
> So if you manually set you headlights off then autosteer will not work well even in bright light. Maybe this is to prepare for pure vision? Maybe the headlights illuminate (infrared) more than we can see and Tesla is planning on using this (wishful thinking maybe but would be cool)?


Curious. I absolutely hate the AUTO headlights (and DRLs) and manually set them (it?) to Off every time I start the car. And I have not been having the issues you describe with AP/Autosteer.

Just sayin'!


----------



## Greg Smith

Interesting. Why wouldn't you like automatic or Daytime Running Lights?


----------



## ig0p0g0

Greg Smith said:


> Interesting. Why wouldn't you like automatic or Daytime Running Lights?


I'm not 100% crazy about the auto lights either, as they currently are...although I do leave them on. At times they go bright and dim rapidly, and I worry that the driver ahead will see it as an aggressive signal.


----------



## JasonF

ig0p0g0 said:


> I'm not 100% crazy about the auto lights either, as they currently are...although I do leave them on. At times they go bright and dim rapidly, and I worry that the driver ahead will see it as an aggressive signal.


Depending on how rapid that is, I would personally be concerned about what happens if a cop is going the other direction. Would it get you pulled over all the time?


----------



## michigantesla

Greg Smith said:


> Interesting. Why wouldn't you like automatic or Daytime Running Lights?


DRL I undestand the purpose of and they are on all the time...no way to turn them off that I know of. The Auto headlights in my car are on even in bright daylight many times and this just seems like a waste of energy to me - especially since the DRLs are on anyway. I know it isn't much energy at all but over the fleet it probably adds to a bit of waste. Kind of principle to...if you are going to implement auto headlights then code them so they are on only when they should be.


----------



## JasonF

There is definitely some kind of fault in the new brightness detection code. I have auto headlights turned on, and occasionally when I'm leaving someplace I just drove to and starting up the car - while it's parked outside in the _sun, _the full headlights come on and stay on until I manually toggle them off and back to Auto again.

This doesn't happen when leaving home, just if I drive somewhere, park for a short while, then then leave again.

From a coding perspective, maybe the detection code assumes the duration parked as the car being in darkness? Or maybe it's a null value until it gets a long enough sample, and the headlights activate as a failsafe because it doesn't know what to do with the null value?


----------



## PiperPaul

There may be some other variables involved. 
I'm still at plain 2021.4.18 and noticed that while the display Controls said my headlights were Off they actually were on. This was good news in the sense that running lights are required in Canada; however, bad news that the UI and the lights were out of sync.
So if the display says the headlights are on/off you might want to check the lights in a reflection. Unfortunately, if the driver gets out of the car to see for themself they automatically go off.
Software, eh? So many branches to test - so little time.


----------



## JasonF

PiperPaul said:


> So if the display says the headlights are on/off you might want to check the lights in a reflection. Unfortunately, if the driver gets out of the car to see for themself they automatically go off.
> Software, eh? So many branches to test - so little time.


I saw them on in a reflection in shopping center glass.


----------



## Mike

PiperPaul said:


> There may be some other variables involved.
> I'm still at plain 2021.4.18 and noticed that while the display Controls said my headlights were Off they actually were on. This was good news in the sense that running lights are required in Canada; however, bad news that the UI and the lights were out of sync.
> So if the display says the headlights are on/off you might want to check the lights in a reflection. Unfortunately, if the driver gets out of the car to see for themself they automatically go off.
> Software, eh? So many branches to test - so little time.


I had a long debrief session with my mobile repair chap about this issue, about a year ago.

Somewhere buried in the auto lamp (dating myself here) algorithm is a call for the headlights to come on during certain conditions on clear sunny days for safety purposes.

One example he used to illustrate the logic was when driving due east with the late afternoon sun at your back, your headlamps will come on depending on the road type (two lane highways) in order to be more visible to oncoming traffic that is being blinded by the low sun…


----------



## Kizzy

Mike said:


> I had a long debrief session with my mobile repair chap about this issue, about a year ago.
> 
> Somewhere buried in the auto lamp (dating myself here) algorithm is a call for the headlights to come on during certain conditions on clear sunny days for safety purposes.
> 
> One example he used to illustrate the logic was when driving due east with the late afternoon sun at your back, your headlamps will come on depending on the road type (two lane highways) in order to be more visible to oncoming traffic that is being blinded by the low sun…


I was suspecting something was going on around two lane roads as I've noticed my lights being on in broad daylight without a lot of shadow. Sometimes there are signs asking for the lights to be on for "the next X miles." I didn't think the car was reading at the time, but this makes a lot of sense to have logic for.


----------



## SimonMatthews

Greg Smith said:


> Interesting. Why wouldn't you like automatic or Daytime Running Lights?


Do they count as headlights when you are on a road that requires headlight to be on in daylight?


----------



## Proachman

Got update 2021.4.18.10 this morning. 2021 M3LRDM vision only, no radar version. Looks like they just removed the smart summon, lane departure, and speed restrictions for the vision vehicles.


----------



## TeslaTony310

Proachman said:


> Got update 2021.4.18.10 this morning. 2021 M3LRDM vision only, no radar version. Looks like they just removed the smart summon, lane departure, and speed restrictions for the vision vehicles.


That sounds good!! So you got Smart Summon back??


----------



## StevieC

Proachman said:


> Got update 2021.4.18.10 this morning. 2021 M3LRDM vision only, no radar version. Looks like they just removed the smart summon, lane departure, and speed restrictions for the vision vehicles.


I haven't gotten the download yet. I wonder if it's being delayed if you have FSD?


----------



## iChris93

StevieC said:


> I wonder if it's being delayed if you have FSD?


That wouldn't make sense to me. Isn't smart summon a FSD feature?


----------



## StevieC

iChris93 said:


> That wouldn't make sense to me. Isn't smart summon a FSD feature?


Good point! Maybe it'll be there in the morning?


----------



## garsh

We now have partial release notes for 2021.4.18.10.
This adds back some autopilot features that were missing on cars without radar.
Thanks @TrevP !



garsh said:


> *Release Notes for 2021.4.18.10:*
> *Minor Fixes*​This release contains minor bug fixes and improvements.​​*Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance* (for cars without radar)​To improve safety, Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance is designed to steer your vehicle back into the driving lane if a potential collision is detected. When emergency steering intervention occurs, the designated lane line is highlighted in red, a warning on the touchscreen is displayed, and a chime will sound. This setting is always enabled when you start your vehicle but can be turned off for a single drive by going to Controls > Autopilot > Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance.​​*Smart Summon* (for cars without radar)​




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409851227505102856


----------



## Chris350

WOW! The update release pattern is at an all time low..... Never quite see such a slow process of getting these out to cars...

Hoping that this is just a bump in the road and Tesla gets past this....


----------



## FRC

Perhaps the endless series of .4. updates is finally behind us...


----------



## iChris93

FRC said:


> Perhaps the endless series of .4. updates is finally behind us...


Why do you say that? This was another .4 release.


----------



## FRC

iChris93 said:


> Why do you say that? This was another .4 release.


Sorry. Posted to the wrong thread. I meant to respond to the recent 2021.12.4.5 release. It's still just bug fixes, but the new week 12 designation is refreshing.


----------



## iChris93

FRC said:


> Sorry. Posted to the wrong thread. I meant to respond to the recent 2021.12.4.5 release. It's still just bug fixes, but the new week 12 designation is refreshing.


Woah! How exciting!


----------



## Mike

I'm on 4.18.2.

Just found, IMO, a regression:

It started to rain and, as typical for my car, had to initiate the first few swipes of the wipers manually prior to auto-wiper waking up.

For the first time ever, the headlamp icon did NOT light up with the use of the wipers.


----------



## garsh

We now have complete release notes for 2021.4.18.10.


garsh said:


> *Release Notes for 2021.4.18.10:*
> *Minor Fixes*​This release contains minor bug fixes and improvements.​​*Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance* (for cars without radar)​To improve safety, Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance is designed to steer your vehicle back into the driving lane if a potential collision is detected. When emergency steering intervention occurs, the designated lane line is highlighted in red, a warning on the touchscreen is displayed, and a chime will sound. This setting is always enabled when you start your vehicle but can be turned off for a single drive by going to Controls > Autopilot > Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance.​​*Smart Summon* (for cars without radar)​Smart Summon is designed to allow your car to drive to you (using your phone's GPS as a target destination) or a location of your choosing, maneuvering around and stopping for objects as necessary. Like Summon, Smart Summon is only intended for use in private parking lots and driveways. You are still responsible for your car and must monitor it and its surroundings at all times within your line of sight because it may not detect all obstacles. Be especially careful around quick moving people, bicycles, and cars.​​To access the feature in your Tesla mobile app, tap Summon then tap the Smart Summon icon. To activate Smart Summon, press and hold the COME TO ME button. Alternatively, tap the target icon, set the target destination of your choice by adjusting the map, and then press and hold the GO TO TARGET button. You can stop your car from driving at any time by releasing the button.​​Note: Smart Summon requires the latest version of the Tesla mobile app (3.10.0 or later). Please refer to the Owner's Manual for additional details about this feature.​​


----------



## SimonMatthews

Just installed 2021.4.18.2

I did notice a difference: AP isn't available as I drive around my neighborhood roads.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

garsh said:


> We now have complete release notes for 2021.4.18.10.


Excited to test out 2021.4.18.10 today and see the Vision only improvement!


----------



## Tchris

Release Notes for 2021.4.21.2.....
Minor Fixes and Nav update


----------



## Tchris

Tchris said:


> Release Notes for 2021.4.21.2.....
> Minor Fixes and Nav update
> 
> View attachment 39068


Actually, I'm not sure if the Nav Data was updated in this release or not. Could just be Minor Fixes.


----------



## gary in NY

Sure been a lot of cold weather improvements. Can’t wait for winter now (not!).


----------



## GDN

So if 4.18.10 is Vision only updates - is 4.18.11 is maybe a combination? One site also reported it is Vision only, but it is not. It is picking up steam and installing now on a 2018 HW 3.0 w/radar FSD car.


----------



## garsh

Tchris said:


> Actually, I'm not sure if the Nav Data was updated in this release or not. Could just be Minor Fixes.


Nav data is updated separately from the car's software.


----------



## iChris93

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411541940697509889


----------



## gary in NY

On Friday I had panic stop when AP thought the stop sign on a cross road was for the parkway (Taconic State Parkway just south of Poughkeepsie NY). There is cross traffic on this parkway for several small country roads, though there are ramps for major highways. Luckily, no one was behind me. Speed was 58mph, overcast but dry pavement. I usually have my right foot close to the accelerator, so I was able to hit the pedal quickly. There is another location on my regular travels where this happens, but not to this degree.


----------



## [email protected]

with .18.11 now. the car started with the previous update to slow for a letterless red octagonal "stop ahead' warning sign, something it had not done before. still slows remarkably as it tries to figure out what to do there and i have to urge it to continue on.
on the other hand, it appears to be doing a better job of gradually slowing and stopping for a real stop sign, which i think is new for the new .11 update.


----------



## canadiandriver

due to the buggy updates i've been seeing in the forum lately, i turned OFF the 'Advanced' software update settings for now


----------



## styleruk

GDN said:


> So if 4.18.10 is Vision only updates - is 4.18.11 is maybe a combination? One site also reported it is Vision only, but it is not. It is picking up steam and installing now on a 2018 HW 3.0 w/radar FSD car.


oooo, you caught me out then, for a moment I thought Tesla was going to support 'steam'.... I almost jumped to google to search for it , but you meant the phrase 'picking up steam'....damn these new words ruining old phrases.


----------



## Mike

iChris93 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411541940697509889


I really, really hope that I'm not forced to listen to a tone every time I engage or disengage TACC.

I hope there is some setting where I can hit "agree" and NOT have a stupid warning tone every time the status of TACC changes.

Today was a 178 km round trip (for vaccination number two) via two lane highways.

As per normal for passenger comfort, I routinely engaged and disengaged TACC and was thinking that the drive would have been very unpleasant with that tone going off every time.


----------



## iChris93

Mike said:


> I hope there is some setting where I can hit "agree" and NOT have a stupid warning tone every time the status of TACC changes.


I think that's what "option" means.


----------



## FRC

So, software iteration 2021.4 is now over 5 months old with 39 separate updates. And basically, all 39 updates provided no noticeable improvements. COME ON, TESLA! Give us something new and interesting. We're running out of sh** to talk about here!


----------



## Maynerd

Is this the longest update drought ever?


----------



## FRC

Maynerd said:


> Is this the longest update drought ever?


YES


----------



## tivoboy

Does anyone know what is in this god awful 4.18.11 that’s being downloaded? 

Caveat: anything this isn’t SOMETHING interesting (which we haven’t had in six months) is going to get my god awful moniker.


----------



## FRC

tivoboy said:


> Does anyone know what is in this god awful 4.18.11 that's being downloaded?
> 
> Caveat: anything this isn't SOMETHING interesting (which we haven't had in six months) is going to get my god awful moniker.


There is a separate thread for 4.18; and, spoiler alert, it's GODAWFUL!


----------



## tivoboy

FRC said:


> There is a separate thread for 4.18; and, spoiler alert, it's GODAWFUL!


Isnt that THIS thread?


----------



## sduck

FRC said:


> There is a separate thread for 4.18; and, spoiler alert, it's GODAWFUL!


This is the correct thread for 2021.4.18.11. And I suspect by the crickets that it's just another godawful placeholder update that fixes nothing.


----------



## FRC

sduck said:


> This is the correct thread for 2021.4.18.11. And I suspect by the crickets that it's just another godawful placeholder update that fixes nothing.


You are correct, sir. Confusion reigns inside my aged cranium!


----------



## TeslaTony310

GDN said:


> So if 4.18.10 is Vision only updates - is 4.18.11 is maybe a combination? One site also reported it is Vision only, but it is not. It is picking up steam and installing now on a 2018 HW 3.0 w/radar FSD car.


I'd be curious to know this too, as I've gotten this update.

Elon did say they were going to roll out the Tesla Vision builds to radar-based cars too....

Personally, I'm all for decreased wheel nags, at the expense of the DMS system. However, I can see that being a sticking point for people who purchased and used without having a DMS system in place.


----------



## sduck

FRC said:


> You are correct, sir. Confusion reigns inside my aged cranium!


It's quite alright - we're all hoping for something - anything - new at this point.


----------



## tipton

I got 4.18.11 today and no matter what I try I can no longer get my Sentry Mode drive to be recognized. I've never had a problem with it in the past. I assume its just me or I'd see posts about it. Maybe the port in my Jeda hub went bad or the drive, no idea. I'm going to have to try things to figure out what the problem is I guess


----------



## Kimmo57

18.11 here and I see no difference for better or worse to previous ones. No TACC chime or option for one that I can find. A bit of rain yesterday confirms that autowipers continue to suck.


----------



## lance.bailey

now that my wife is starting to drive about again after a year we are back to alternating drivers. Somewhere in the upgrade cycle the "set profile based on the key" has been broken.

I will go into the car, her and her phone are deep inside the house, and the profile will invariably go to her from EasyEntry instead of to my profile. Used to work flawlessly.


----------



## PiperPaul

lance.bailey said:


> now that my wife is starting to drive about again after a year we are back to alternating drivers. Somewhere in the upgrade cycle the "set profile based on the key" has been broken.
> 
> I will go into the car, her and her phone are deep inside the house, and the profile will invariably go to her from EasyEntry instead of to my profile. Used to work flawlessly.


Lance; I was also surprised by the profile settings management now. I had thought it was based on key, but now it simply seems to be the using the last profile used to drive the car regardless of the app key.


----------



## FRC

Mine has always defaulted to the profile of the last driver. We have two Tesla's and two drivers on one account and drive each other's car only occasionally.


----------



## M3OC Rules

lance.bailey said:


> now that my wife is starting to drive about again after a year we are back to alternating drivers. Somewhere in the upgrade cycle the "set profile based on the key" has been broken.
> 
> I will go into the car, her and her phone are deep inside the house, and the profile will invariably go to her from EasyEntry instead of to my profile. Used to work flawlessly.


I noticed the same thing today. Was on 2021.4.18.2


----------



## lance.bailey

glad that i've not gone crazy (in that respect). I really liked the "car knows who I am" feature. oh well, at least the volvo still understands profile/key pairings.


----------



## PiperPaul

Just got 2021.4.18.2 last week and have discovered that along with no Release Notes the car has no Owners Manual. The Index and Sections display, but there's no page content.
Additionally I've had to reboot several times to solve Display freezes, and incorrect presentation of car status information.
And my 2018 hardware (2.5) is no longer keeping up with real time traffic. The Display shows an oncoming car after it has already gone by.
Since I don't have to deal with the AP and FSD issues most have been complaining about, I've let my complaints lie. But I'm feeling pretty carnaptious about this.
This is the first time for me that a software update appears to be a serious step backwards.

Additionally, the latest version available of the Owners Manual is Oct. 2020 which is also a bad sign that documentation isn't getting attention in general.
It still states:
From _Controls / Service_ 
_Owner's Manual_: Display this manual. You can also display this manual by touching the Tesla "T" at the top of the touchscreen.

And for those previously posting that they would prefer to ignore a software update until something useful comes along (as I would have for this one):
In *Software Updates*

NOTE: The software update window persists until you install the update. You must install a software update as soon it becomes available. Any harm resulting from failure to install a software update is not covered by the vehicle's warranty. Failure or refusal to install updates can cause some vehicle features to become inaccessible, digital media devices to become incompatible, and can limit Tesla's ability to diagnose and service your vehicle.

Grrrr!


----------



## FRC

PiperPaul said:


> carnaptious


I had never encountered this word before, in fact, I doubted it was a word; so I looked it up. I'm adding it to my permanent vocabulary as it describes me perfectly!!


----------



## GDN

lance.bailey said:


> now that my wife is starting to drive about again after a year we are back to alternating drivers. Somewhere in the upgrade cycle the "set profile based on the key" has been broken.
> 
> I will go into the car, her and her phone are deep inside the house, and the profile will invariably go to her from EasyEntry instead of to my profile. Used to work flawlessly.


We have also had this fail a few times recently. However for the most part it seemed to still get it right. I will say however 3 times in the last week I've had the phone fail to unlock or start the car until I would close the Tesla app and restart it. Even once after I restarted the app and the car unlocked automatically it still asked me for a key card inside. I restarted the app a second time and it worked, I've never truly had to get the key card out.


----------



## Long Ranger

FRC said:


> Mine has always defaulted to the profile of the last driver. We have two Tesla's and two drivers on one account and drive each other's car only occasionally.


If this has never worked for you, I suspect you've never tied a profile to a phone. That's an extra step. Go to Locks->Keys and if the phone doesn't have your profile name under it, click on the person icon to assign the current profile to that phone.

@lance.bailey have you gone to Locks->Keys and verified that a profile is still assigned to each phone?

Mine works great, but I'm back on 2020.48.12.1.


----------



## lance.bailey

yep. looked at the Locks-Keys and every phone key has a profile on it.


----------



## Ken Voss

lance.bailey said:


> yep. looked at the Locks-Keys and every phone key has a profile on it.


Over the 3+ years I have had the car this has failed maybe a half dozen times. Here is the fix that has always worked until to fails again 6 months or so later:
- Delete phone from car profile
- Delete app from phone
- Reinstall app on phone
- set up new profile


----------



## gary in NY

Ken Voss said:


> Over the 3+ years I have had the car this has failed maybe a half dozen times. Here is the fix that has always worked until to fails again 6 months or so later:
> - Delete phone from car profile
> - Delete app from phone
> - Reinstall app on phone
> - set up new profile


Having gone through similar issues, I would add that you need to be sure to delete the phone as a key in addition to the Bluetooth connection. I had only been deleting the Bluetooth connection, which didn't do the trick.


----------



## lance.bailey

ewwww. I'll have to book a couple of hours and give that a try. (will need to do my wife's as well).


----------



## Greg Smith

I solved all the key problems about a year ago by just buying a dongle. So much better. Never have issues anymore.


----------



## Bigriver

Greg Smith said:


> I solved all the key problems about a year ago by just buying a dongle. So much better. Never have issues anymore.


Did you buy multiple fobs that are able to stay paired to the right driver profile? I have no better luck with key fobs in this regard. My model X has about a 10% failure rate, which is always particularly interesting when 1000 miles away from the other fob. And unlike @lance.bailey, even my Volvo misbehaves with not pulling up the right driver profile.


----------



## Maynerd

O_0


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413023979510636544


----------



## Bigriver

“Bear in mind, it is still just a beta!“…. And that it is just going out to the very limited group of current FSD beta testers.


----------



## lance.bailey

isn't most of this car "beta" I get a lot of warnings when I try to enable anything outside of basic driving that an ICE can achieve.


----------



## rrollens

Bigriver said:


> "Bear in mind, it is still just a beta!"…. And that it is just going out to the very limited group of current FSD beta testers.


Agree. There is a long list of improvements that can be done now via software updates outside of the world of FSD. I for one don't care at all about FSD right now since it is so far away from being in a place where I can trust it I just don't care. I bought and have modified/customized my Performance Model 3 to drive it, which I love doing. When I don't want to drive, I take an Uber...Dont always trust those drivers either!

Come on Tesla, dribble out some of the many improvements that have been suggested on this Site. We have been patiently waiting to receive updates that contain features found on run of the mill ICE cars.


----------



## lance.bailey

Bigriver said:


> "Bear in mind, it is still just a beta!"…. And that it is just going out to the very limited group of current FSD beta testers.


sounds like exactly what we heard about 9 months ago ...


----------



## FRC

Sooo, maybe something will happen Friday and Saturday, and maybe not. Regardless, why does Elon insist on public prognostication? Why can't he just shut up and we'll know about it when it happens. He would be wrong a lot less, and his customers would be disappointed a lot less.


----------



## Long Ranger

lance.bailey said:


> sounds like exactly what we heard about 9 months ago ...


Oh no, not all all. Back then he said available to the public in two weeks. Now it's a month…

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413021267997995008


----------



## Greg Smith

Bigriver said:


> Did you buy multiple fobs that are able to stay paired to the right driver profile? I have no better luck with key fobs in this regard. My model X has about a 10% failure rate, which is always particularly interesting when 1000 miles away from the other fob. And unlike @lance.bailey, even my Volvo misbehaves with not pulling up the right driver profile.


I only have one FOB for my 3 so I don't know. For our 2020 S, we have 2 fobs and they seem to work exactly like they should.


----------



## bernie

FRC said:


> I had never encountered this word before, in fact, I doubted it was a word; so I looked it up. I'm adding it to my permanent vocabulary as it describes me perfectly!!


And I thought piperpaul was referring to being kidnapped by just Tesla after the forced software update - or it's a new feature?


----------



## francoisp

TeslaTony310 said:


> There is no marginal difference between versions of 4.xx, really. It's likely just a placebo. Andrej stated over the weekend that for the last 3 months, the AP team has been dedicated entirely to vision, and they have not been working on sensor fusion builds (which is all of our cars on this build branch)
> 
> Suffice to say, the next jump in build will be when Tesla Vision is ready, or V11 adapts to all screens. Given the dev builds in delivery cars for the Plaid, I'm gonna say both are a good distance away.


It is possible that Tesla is using these versions to run experiments in the background.


----------



## TeslaTony310

francoisp said:


> It is possible that Tesla is using these versions to run experiments in the background.


Right, but that wasn't what was stated. The person said they were experiencing better interactions with the system, which wouldn't be affected by shadow mode changes.


----------



## twilightblue

2021.4.22 installed. “Minor fixes. Miscellaneous Improvements.”


----------



## Madmolecule

I still feel Tesla needs to highlight and improve significantly dog mode. Still one of the best features I feel of the vehicle, could easily be improved to be amazing. A picture of my boy, taking a friend for a test drive, it did lead to a referral. My boys have unlocked a new tesla skill. After the park, they will take turns laying across the console, And use the rear air conditioner to cool their privates. I hope they don't mess this up on the cybertruck, it could have real truck nuts cooling. On the downside they have turned on the seat heaters many times with there nose,


----------



## Maynerd

Madmolecule said:


> I still feel Tesla needs to highlight and improve significantly dog mode. Still one of the best features I feel of the vehicle, could easily be improved to be amazing. A picture of my boy, taking a friend for a test drive, it did lead to a referral. My boys have unlocked a new tesla skill. After the park, they will take turns laying across the console, And use the rear air conditioner to cool their privates. I hope they don't mess this up on the cybertruck, it could have real truck nuts cooling. On the downside they have turned on the seat heaters many times with there nose,
> View attachment 39152


What do you want improved about dog mode?


----------



## Madmolecule

Be able to set the temperature below 66°
be able to secure windows and locks without putting it in child lock mode.
Music and/or video playlist. Would be nice to even have a Tesla top 20 songs other dogs are listening to
Video monitoring from within the app, with of course using the FSD computer for dog recognition and behavior pattern determination.
Two way audio communication.
Bark commands would be nice also.
Disable screen to keep from the dog turning on the seat heaters with the nose
A much better notification screen for other people. Again it would help sell more Tesla‘s.
Dark mode data consumption statistics.
Ability to override the dog mode disable at below 50 miles of range. This is important if you’re two minutes from your house and you need to run into a store.
Pre-recorded voice commands for the dogs.
Bark controlled boom box
Turbo ball chiller
Cat Quest thrown in the trash

It’s interesting the dog mode display shows the actual temperature inside. But a normal driving it only shows the temperature set point.


----------



## Maynerd

Madmolecule said:


> Be able to set the temperature below 66°
> be able to secure windows and locks without putting it in child lock mode.
> Music and/or video playlist. Would be nice to even have a Tesla top 20 songs other dogs are listening to
> Video monitoring from within the app, with of course using the FSD computer for dog recognition and behavior pattern determination.
> Two way audio communication.
> Bark commands would be nice also.
> Disable screen to keep from the dog turning on the seat heaters with the nose
> A much better notification screen for other people. Again it would help sell more Tesla's.
> Dark mode data consumption statistics.
> Ability to override the dog mode disable at below 50 miles of range. This is important if you're two minutes from your house and you need to run into a store.
> Pre-recorded voice commands for the dogs.
> Bark controlled boom box
> Turbo ball chiller
> Cat Quest thrown in the trash
> 
> It's interesting the dog mode display shows the actual temperature inside. But a normal driving it only shows the temperature set point.


Thanks for sharing lots of good ideas!


----------



## sterickson

Madmolecule said:


> ...
> Disable screen to keep from the dog turning on the seat heaters with the nose
> ...


Then you will not be displaying the message, to people outside the car, that it's in 'dog mode' and they are safe, which will lead to broken windows and possibly a call to the police and humane society.


----------



## Maynerd

sterickson said:


> Then you will not be displaying the message, to people outside the car, that it's in 'dog mode' and they are safe, which will lead to broken windows and possibly a call to the police and humane society.


It doesn't need to be off just the screen touch disabled. Something similar to clean mode.


----------



## Madmolecule

sterickson said:


> Then you will not be displaying the message, to people outside the car, that it's in 'dog mode' and they are safe, which will lead to broken windows and possibly a call to the police and humane society.


I just meant disable the touch part of the screen. To keep the dogs from controlling the screen


----------



## rrollens

Maynerd said:


> What do you want improved about dog mode?


Bet you are sorry now you asked!


----------



## Maynerd

rrollens said:


> Bet you are sorry now you asked!


Nope not at all. I was curious and I think most of his ideas are doable and would improve it. Good stuff. Now if Tesla would read it and implement them that'd be swell.


----------



## Madmolecule

it should be renamed dog sentry. Also, summon is currently disabled when you have dog mode on. I have been very disappointed I haven't been able to have my dogs come pick me up!! Elon get on this!! It should be easy to disable all inputs, so the dogs will just be along for the ride. Cody keeping them cool With his new unlocked skill

Tesla also needs to improve the While moving dog capabilities. I currently have to select baby seats in the back, and use a seatbelt defeat in the front. I would hope their cameras would be smart enough to see those are dogs in the seat and remove the ding. I am also not sure whether airbag should be disabled for dogs, but Tesla should know. Many times I have to turn the rear AC on, I'm not sure how it got turned off. It should be clear on the display whether it is on or off. It would be nice to have front and rear temperature set point as well (One would hope with an intelligent AI this could be accomplished with one temperature sensor in the front, outside temp, cameras for sunlight intensity)


----------



## TrevP

Anyone here on the FSD beta? If so should we have a espérâtes thread to discuss that particular function?


----------



## TrevP

First drive with FSD Beta 9


----------



## sterickson

TrevP said:


> First drive with FSD Beta 9


It's looks nice, but it might as well be smoke and mirrors until Elon actually rolls it out to everyone, like he claimed he would over a year ago.


----------



## skygraff

sterickson said:


> It's looks nice, but it might as well be smoke and mirrors until Elon actually rolls it out to everyone, like he claimed he would over a year ago.


Going out on a limb but I think it looks ugly; both the computer vision display and the actual driving. Until this, I was cautiously optimistic but this raises the first tinges of regret regarding my FSD investment.

This was done on empty roads. The lane changes would be dangerous with even a few more cars because they still fail to recognize the importance of the rear camera angle. Add to that sporadic signal use (sometimes too much and other times too little) and variable stopping behavior (rolling stops vs tentative starts) and I'm certain what doesn't cause accidents will cause road rage.

Oh, and great edge case for them to analyze and incorporate with the police road closure. Even if they can't get advance notice of that kind of stuff from crowd sourcing (maybe not at that hour/congestion level) or police band monitoring, they should certainly look into including auto rerouting based on an emergency road block (maybe as far ahead as the lights were visible and the other driver appeared to be rerouting).

All in all, glad it's still beta because we might forgive it but the average rider wouldn't and drivers/pedestrians/officials sharing the road most definitely won't.


----------



## bwilson4web

Any evidence of a widespread software download this weekend, July 11th?

Bob Wilson


----------



## slacker775

bwilson4web said:


> Any evidence of a widespread software download this weekend, July 11th?
> 
> Bob Wilson


I think that one is still only going the FSD early access group for the moment. Even folks that had some tastes of early access for various features in the past are left out of this one. Allegedly wider release in about a month. Which month was not specified!


----------



## sduck

bwilson4web said:


> Any evidence of a widespread software download this weekend, July 11th?
> 
> Bob Wilson


No. In fact it's the opposite, at least as far as us mere mortals are concerned.


----------



## lance.bailey

lance.bailey said:


> ewwww. I'll have to book a couple of hours and give that a try. (will need to do my wife's as well).


thanks to @Long Ranger @Ken Voss and @gary in NY - i deleted the phone from the key cards, and the app from my phone, then reinstalled the app, logged in - was asked if I wanted to set this phone up as a key card - did so, and then tagged my profile to the new key card.

had car lock itself, unlocked with my wife's phone key and the car went to her profile even though I had been driving this afternoon. Then had the car lock itslef after I exited, then traded phones back in the house and open the car with my phone key and the car went to my profile.

seems to be fixed - thanks guys!


----------



## tivoboy

bwilson4web said:


> Any evidence of a widespread software download this weekend, July 11th?
> 
> Bob Wilson


Not at all. Seems this is still just going to be "early access' people, most of which are probably still employees. They MAY have upped that from the ~1.5K to ~2K but still employees, still no general Joe or Jane. no download button, no subscription being announced or trial offered. I'm thinking we're probably at least September, maybe later.

We KNOW Tesla wants to do this and get it out somehow. I don't know anymore exactly how much deferred revenue they are still carrying on the books for undelivered functionality, but it was well over 100M several years ago, it's got to be 3-5x that amount by now. That's a lot of money to recognize when they can legitmatly show the delivery. For me, I've given them ~7K for which I didn't get much value or real usage of it (sure, I use TACC and some lane change functionality, but I'm not having it take off ramps or of course enabling any city driving at all), but at this point I'd rather have kept the 7K (now that we know it isn't transferable to a new car and one gets no credit for it at all) and I could have doubled that money in the past 3+ years.


----------



## lance.bailey

tivoboy said:


> ... For me, I've given them ~7K for which I didn't get much value or real usage of it (sure, I use TACC and some lane change functionality, but I'm not having it take off ramps or of course enabling any city driving at all, but at this point I'd rather have kept the 7K (now that we know it isn't transferable to a new car and one gets no credit for it at all) and I could have doubled that money in the past 3+ years.


this.

I was thinking about the same thing over the weekend. My wife and I opted for FSD/EAP/AP/whatever for about 9K Canadian extra when we bought our M3 in November 2018. Then not 5 months later I find out that to actually get that functionality I needed to buy an upgraded board/chip for another 2K (and only that low because I tripped over the sale that was happening). So more money. Eventually after a couple of years I got the install. Now I can have the car slowdown at cross walk signals which are not illuminated and have the car waffle at forks in the road until it aims right at the dividing barrier.

At this point, Tesla should give us branded seat protectors for the passenger side of the car.

The car won't come to me in a parking lot, won't find parking spots on the other side of the row and in recent updates has messed up previously functionality with media, profiles and so on. NOA has become less and less reliable - my wife never uses it and I have stopped because it is too chancy - I even had my car start to follow the lead car through a red light the other day.

my 11K Canadian would have been better spent on bigger battery or some house renos or schooling for the kids than for what I got for it which is bupkis.

If I truly felt a part of this brave new world of cars by having my feedback matter I might have a different story, but the deaf ears of Tesla have stopped me from submitting bug reports, emailing with issues or otherwise providing feedback. At this point I am starting to feel that we have all been taken for a ride by this company as they cleverly convince us to pay a bit more for this or for that on the promise of this being the final hurdle to what we have been promised for years.

At this point if it turns out that we need yet another MCU upgrade in promise of achieving what the car was supposed to do before the first MCU upgrade, then colour me surprised if people don't finally toss in the towel saying enough is enough.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

lance.bailey said:


> to actually get that functionality I needed to buy an upgraded board/chip for another 2K


What?! I thought Tesla was upgrading free of charge the MCUs as needed, if you purchased FSD... I was considering eventually getting FSD, but only to upgrade the MCU - FSD is completely useless here in France and I have little confidence it will do anything more than the EAP, which I already have, before I'm ready to change my car...


----------



## sduck

It's kind of unclear - I think he may have originally just bought EAP, then added the FSD during the March sale in 2019. Although they may have been doing things differently in Canada back then.


----------



## lance.bailey

nope. back in Nov 2018 i bought the car with all the software upgrades available at the time and paid dearly for them. However, I just went over my bills 

at purchase Nov 2018 - EAP - $7K (FSD was not available)
Mar 15 - FSD software/hw - $3K

My point is that paid 7K for "the everything" only to be hit up in 4 months for almost 50% more for the true "everything" which to be honest is still not here. I suspect that another MCU upgrade will be required to achieve "the everything" and I suspect I'm going to pass until I see much better car functionality.


----------



## FRC

JeanDeBarraux said:


> What?! I thought Tesla was upgrading free of charge the MCUs as needed, if you purchased FSD... I was considering eventually getting FSD, but only to upgrade the MCU - FSD is completely useless here in France and I have little confidence it will do anything more than the EAP, which I already have, before I'm ready to change my car...


I can't speak for @lance.bailey, but I bought EAP originally back in 2018. Upgraded(foolishly) to FSD at the $2K fire sale. And Tesla upgraded my 2.5 to 3.0 last year(?) at no charge.


----------



## slacker775

There is no MCU upgrade. The only component that gets upgraded is the FSD computer. That is a ‘free’ upgrade if you have purchased FSD either at initial purchase or later as an upgrade. If you do not have FSD, no free upgrade of the FSD computer, but that really is a non-issue as that computer is only used for FSD. It does not make Netflix work better or Fallout any faster.


----------



## sterickson

When they told us about Hardware 3, they also said they were working on Hardware 4. So, when that comes out, I certainly hope we get THAT upgrade free, too, if they determine that's what it takes to make this (so far, very expensive) pipe dream come true.


----------



## slacker775

I wouldn’t waste too much time worrying about HW4. The lead time on that kind of development can be awhile thus they always have to be looking/developing forward.


----------



## GDN

slacker775 said:


> I wouldn't waste too much time worrying about HW4. The lead time on that kind of development can be awhile thus they always have to be looking/developing forward.


It will be interesting to know what the new S/X have in them. It has been a full 2 years since 3.0 was ready, the next generation should be available soon if they continued working on it. I would hope in time for the Cybertruck, if it didn't make the S/X.


----------



## JWardell

lance.bailey said:


> this.
> 
> I was thinking about the same thing over the weekend. My wife and I opted for FSD/EAP/AP/whatever for about 9K Canadian extra when we bought our M3 in November 2018. Then not 5 months later I find out that to actually get that functionality I needed to buy an upgraded board/chip for another 2K (and only that low because I tripped over the sale that was happening). So more money. Eventually after a couple of years I got the install. Now I can have the car slowdown at cross walk signals which are not illuminated and have the car waffle at forks in the road until it aims right at the dividing barrier.
> 
> At this point, Tesla should give us branded seat protectors for the passenger side of the car.
> 
> The car won't come to me in a parking lot, won't find parking spots on the other side of the row and in recent updates has messed up previously functionality with media, profiles and so on. NOA has become less and less reliable - my wife never uses it and I have stopped because it is too chancy - I even had my car start to follow the lead car through a red light the other day.
> 
> my 11K Canadian would have been better spent on bigger battery or some house renos or schooling for the kids than for what I got for it which is bupkis.
> 
> If I truly felt a part of this brave new world of cars by having my feedback matter I might have a different story, but the deaf ears of Tesla have stopped me from submitting bug reports, emailing with issues or otherwise providing feedback. At this point I am starting to feel that we have all been taken for a ride by this company as they cleverly convince us to pay a bit more for this or for that on the promise of this being the final hurdle to what we have been promised for years.
> 
> At this point if it turns out that we need yet another MCU upgrade in promise of achieving what the car was supposed to do before the first MCU upgrade, then colour me surprised if people don't finally toss in the towel saying enough is enough.


This is borderline genius comedy, and th post deserves a round of applause.


----------



## Bigriver

People, the autopilot computer is not the MCU. Please stop interchanging these terms!!!


----------



## TeslaTony310

JWardell said:


> This is borderline genius comedy, and th post deserves a round of applause.


Sounds more like a foreshadow of a lawsuit that is coming....the Canadian version, anyway.

Though I'm sure the US one isn't far behind.


----------



## JWardell

TeslaTony310 said:


> Sounds more like a foreshadow of a lawsuit that is coming....the Canadian version, anyway.
> 
> Though I'm sure the US one isn't far behind.


I see large payouts of maple syrup in the future...


----------



## lance.bailey

JWardell said:


> I see large payouts of maple syrup in the future...


shhhh, don't tell Maine


----------



## garsh

According to TeslaFi, 89.9% of the fleet is on a version of 2021.4.


----------



## Shilliard528

sterickson said:


> It's looks nice, but it might as well be smoke and mirrors until Elon actually rolls it out to everyone, like he claimed he would over a year ago.


I understood that it is being rolled out to everyone, but still waiting as well. Any expected timeframe for non-beta testers?


----------



## FRC

Shilliard528 said:


> Any expected timeframe for non-beta testers?


Your guess is as good as Elon's.


----------



## FRC

My guess is...6 months ago!!


----------



## SalisburySam

Shilliard528 said:


> I understood that it is being rolled out to everyone, but still waiting as well. Any expected timeframe for non-beta testers?


Just a SWAG here but I bought FSD with my car in April, 2018. So we now have a subscription 38 months later for the 1%'ers. I view this event as the halfway point between the earlier promises and actual delivery, for no good reason whatsoever. So…in my timeframe, that means the peasants including me will have FSD in about September 2024, on my then 6-year-old car.

And like all the other speculation, you can absolutely take that date to the bank.


----------



## sduck

Shilliard528 said:


> I understood that it is being rolled out to everyone


No, it isn't. Not at this time.


Shilliard528 said:


> Any expected timeframe for non-beta testers?


the only thing we've got to go by is Elon's unofficial tweets on this, and he says "two weeks" all the time (in reference to anything). Otherwise, I'd say it'll be out by the end of 2019.


----------



## bwilson4web

sduck said:


> and he says "two weeks" all the time


At GE, we had a software manager who on a weekly basis got in the 'Elon loop.' So one of my favorite managers, Dick Hicks, upon hearing 'the software is 93% ready.' Yelled back:

"93% is not good enough! It is perfect! *Ship it!*"

Bob Wilson


----------



## rrollens

Felt compelled just to write something... Remember the days when this thread was hoping with new information every hour? I know that was then, and this is now... I long for the old days when hours would pass before there was a new, exciting firmware update... Not months. Oh well...


----------



## msjulie

@rrollens I wish it would mean that everything was stable/bug free but well we get what we get


----------



## Numbersix

Did we sort of get an explanation on today’s earnings call why there have been so many bug-fix nothing-new releases? Elon said lots of code rewriting due to substitute components to compensate for the chip shortages. That seems like a plausible explanation. Didn’t listen to the whole thing, just say an article quoting him about the code rewrites for chip shortages. Seems like Tesla is well suited to this compared to other manufactures that aren’t as quick? Wonder what are the exact chip substitutions they made.🤔


----------



## iChris93

Numbersix said:


> Did we sort of get an explanation on today's earnings call why there have been so many bug-fix nothing-new releases? Elon said lots of code rewriting due to substitute components to compensate for the chip shortages. That seems like a plausible explanation. Didn't listen to the whole thing, just say an article quoting him about the code rewrites for chip shortages. Seems like Tesla is well suited to this compared to other manufactures that aren't as quick? Wonder what are the exact chip substitutions they made.🤔


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## johnsmallberries1

michigantesla said:


> I am on 2021.4.18 and noticed an interesting behavior with Autosteer. It took a awhile to figure it out.
> 
> So I usually manually set my headlights to OFF when driving. Just seems ridiculous that the lights are on a lot of the time when I am wearing sunglasses when it is set to Auto.
> 
> When I got 4.18 I immediately noticed that my autosteer worked horribly. It would disengage for no apparent reason even with clear road markings in perfect conditions. Then other times I could not engage it (no symbol on display) for long periods of time. BUT every once in awhile everything seemed to work really good. Very frustrating.
> 
> I finally connected the dots. Whenever the headlights were set to AUTO the autosteer worked good. When the lights were set to off, even in bright sunshine, autosteer was terrible. And it appears to be just the setting because when set to AUTO and the lights are OFF (set to auto) the Autosteer still worked great.
> 
> So if you manually set you headlights off then autosteer will not work well even in bright light. Maybe this is to prepare for pure vision? Maybe the headlights illuminate (infrared) more than we can see and Tesla is planning on using this (wishful thinking maybe but would be cool)?


I am on 2021.4.12 and raised a support issue for my car coming out of autosteer randomly and the support person said to turn on the Auto lights. Through numerous test drives that fixed my problem in all cases. There is something about 2021.4.12 that requires the Auto to be on (I have a 2018 model3). I usually leave them off during the day. The problem seems to happen in daylight when the car is going into a shaded area. If it wants the lights on and you turned them off manually it throws 207 alert (which is non specific but in my case it is the auto lights not enabled). I wish Tesla would publish this kind of info in the release notes - they must be getting calls about autosteer disenganging because the support guy seemed to know exactly what it was.


----------



## Mike

johnsmallberries1 said:


> I am on 2021.4.12 and raised a support issue for my car coming out of autosteer randomly and the support person said to turn on the Auto lights. Through numerous test drives that fixed my problem in all cases. There is something about 2021.4.12 that requires the Auto to be on (I have a 2018 model3). I usually leave them off during the day. The problem seems to happen in daylight when the car is going into a shaded area. If it wants the lights on and you turned them off manually it throws 207 alert (which is non specific but in my case it is the auto lights not enabled). I wish Tesla would publish this kind of info in the release notes - they must be getting calls about autosteer disenganging because the support guy seemed to know exactly what it was.


Thanks for the info and welcome to the forum.


----------



## lance.bailey

johnsmallberries1 said:


> I am on 2021.4.12 and raised a support issue ...


Great first post. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## TeslaTony310

Numbersix said:


> Did we sort of get an explanation on today's earnings call why there have been so many bug-fix nothing-new releases? Elon said lots of code rewriting due to substitute components to compensate for the chip shortages. That seems like a plausible explanation. Didn't listen to the whole thing, just say an article quoting him about the code rewrites for chip shortages. Seems like Tesla is well suited to this compared to other manufactures that aren't as quick? Wonder what are the exact chip substitutions they made.🤔


That wouldn't be why we're not getting new updates in itself, but if those same SWE who NORMALLY work on the firmware are now re-routed to work on the chip shortages problem, then yea, it could cause some issues.


----------



## M3OC Rules

TeslaTony310 said:


> That wouldn't be why we're not getting new updates in itself, but if those same SWE who NORMALLY work on the firmware are now re-routed to work on the chip shortages problem, then yea, it could cause some issues.


Or FSD


----------



## TeslaTony310

M3OC Rules said:


> Or FSD


The team that works on FSD is quite different than the team who works on UI and firmware. Different disciplines.


----------



## M3OC Rules

TeslaTony310 said:


> The team that works on FSD is quite different than the team who works on UI and firmware. Different disciplines.


I have no insider info but there is a lot of grunt work for FSD and Tesla has historically temporarily moved people outside of their area. They are building a lot of internal infrastructure right now. FSD is quite important to the company. It's a liability if they don't get it working, regulators and consumers are getting restless and more people could die. On the flip side it has enormous financial potential.


----------



## garsh

M3OC Rules said:


> I have no insider info but there is a lot of grunt work for FSD and Tesla has historically temporarily moved people outside of their area.


That involved having engineers and technicians perform assembly and delivery work.

Teaching a software developer "machine learning" is a bit more involved (speaking as a software engineer who has made the attempt).


----------



## M3OC Rules

garsh said:


> That involved having engineers and technicians perform assembly and delivery work.
> 
> Teaching a software developer "machine learning" is a bit more involved (speaking as a software engineer who has made the attempt).


I can relate.  They said there are about 20 people that are actually developing and training the neural nets. But the infrastructure around it for simulation, data management and analysis, etc must involve a lot of more traditional programming. Then there is always cleaning the data, marking it up, etc and tools to automate that. Developing dojo. I would imagine they have AI classes as well but this is all pure guess.


----------



## michigantesla

My car jumped from 2021.4.18.2 to 2021.12.25.7 yesterday. Seems FSD is much smoother but could be my imagination.


----------



## ECTO-1

Just received 2021.4.21.3. Minor Fixes.


----------



## Eli

Got 2021.4.21.3 and it was a 2.66 GB download for some reason, usually they're just a few hundred megs.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

Eli said:


> Got 2021.4.21.3 and it was a 2.66 GB download for some reason, usually they're just a few hundred megs.


I think Green the only said something about the patch builder being broken. Instead of diffs it sending the entire load.


----------



## skygraff

Yeah, definitely a big download with a small payoff. Though Green is most likely right, I like to imagine they cleaned house and got rid of unnecessary calls so the overall package was necessary to speed everything up and free space for better code.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

PalmtreesCalling said:


> I think Green the only said something about the patch builder being broken. Instead of diffs it sending the entire load.


I just got 2021.4.21.3 myself. Is there somewhere I can see how large the download was?


----------



## evannole

PalmtreesCalling said:


> I just got 2021.4.21.3 myself. Is there somewhere I can see how large the download was?


Certain routers, e.g., Google Wi-Fi, give you that ability. Nothing on the car does, however, so far as I'm aware.

Edit: Here's a screenshot of the bandwidth my car has used over the past 7 days, according to Google Wi-Fi.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

I'm still having problems with the car trying to swerve into the lane to the right when going through intersections where there are curved lines marking traffic lanes for the cross traffic. Is anyone else seeing this? I 'report' it on a regular basis. I figured it would have been sorted out by now.


----------



## garsh

PalmtreesCalling said:


> I'm still having problems with the car trying to swerve into the lane to the right when going through intersections where there are curved lines marking traffic lanes for the cross traffic. Is anyone else seeing this? I 'report' it on a regular basis. I figured it would have been sorted out by now.


First, 'report' doesn't do what you think. See:
PSA: Tesla's "Bug Report" feature probably doesn't do what you expect

Second, all of Tesla's self-driving personnel have been working on FSD Beta. Then they had to make the Vision-only work when they decided to stop including radar (i.e. - when they could no longer buy enough radar units due to chip shortages). They've hardly done anything at all lately to make regular AP/EAP/NoA any better. I don't expect the rest of us to start seeing any improvements until FSD Beta is good enough that they start sending it out to everybody.

But that should be happening in two weeks, from what I've heard. :expressionless:


----------



## lance.bailey

"report" as in the "bug report button" should be viewed as "log gather and timestamp for later retrieval by Tesla" - that is, nothing happens with those bug reports unless you have a service call that needs them

however, I too am seeing less better handling of a lane splitting up into three lanes. One spot in particular, instead of picking and choosing the center lane, the car nudges left, then right, then center NO LEFT!! then right until i take over. the split is clearly a left turn and a right turn lane added to the center lane, but the car no longer handles it as well as it used to handle that section of road.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

garsh said:


> First, 'report' doesn't do what you think.


Note the quotes around the word 'report' 
But as to your second point, maybe I should cut them a little slack. Can anyone say if this is an issue with the FSD load?


----------



## bwilson4web

PalmtreesCalling said:


> I'm still having problems with the car trying to swerve into the lane to the right when going through intersections where there are curved lines marking traffic lanes for the cross traffic. Is anyone else seeing this? I 'report' it on a regular basis. I figured it would have been sorted out by now.


It is such a familiar pattern that when I see the curved dashed line I expect to manually override. Knowing FSD will eventually escape, I want to test before making a formal report.

UPDATE:
I only see this behavior when streets at an intersection are not 'normal' (i.e., 90 degrees) from each other. If there is a street coming in at an angle, the curved, dashed line is dangerous.

Bob Wilson


----------



## RickO2018

Since my most recent update to 2021.12.25.7, I noticed the Autowipers need a wake up call to turn on. In the past, as soon as I engaged drive, the wipers reacted to any dew or precipitation on the windshield. Now I have to hit the left steering stalk button to get them going. After that they work fine.


----------



## M3OC Rules

garsh said:


> But that should be happening in two weeks, from what I've heard. :expressionless:


Wait, whaaat?!?! Where did that juicy tidbit come from?


----------



## FRC

M3OC Rules said:


> Wait, whaaat?!?! Where did that juicy tidbit come from?


I believe that comment was made with tongue planted firmly in cheek.


----------



## garsh

M3OC Rules said:


> Wait, whaaat?!?! Where did that juicy tidbit come from?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387558563208368131

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419146403675316226

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421593704213667855

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421507539951304708


----------



## tivoboy

I wouldn't be my life on it, even if I were a Cat!


----------



## gary in NY

Interesting to see the version spread for model 3 on Stats:


----------



## gary in NY

Anyone having trouble with their auto headlights on this version? I noticed that they did not go off even in the bright sunlight today. I moved to 21.3 yesterday.


----------



## StevieC

I just got 2021.4.21.3. 
Misc. improvements and fixes. Enhancements to Emergency Lane Departure Avoidance and Smart Summon. No car wash mode or toggling of battery % or mileage on main screen for me!


----------



## garsh

According to TeslaFi, 27% of the fleet is still on some version of 2021.4.


----------



## oey192

garsh said:


> According to TeslaFi, 27% of the fleet is still on some version of 2021.4.


The Stats app indicates about 56% are still on some version of 2021.4

I want to get off of it to see if they've fixed the debilitating NoA bug I experience everywhere there's an HOV lane. From what I'm seeing in this thread I'm guessing it won't be fixed until we all get FSD Beta though 😢

Of course the wife's Model Y which has the update preference set to Standard got the 2021.12.25.7 update before my Model 3 despite my car being set to Advanced in the software update preferences 🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️
The wife's car is still on 2020.48.10 so as to not get the awful NoA bug (but if I did update it it would go to .12.25.7)


----------



## garsh

garsh said:


> According to TeslaFi, 27% of the fleet is still on some version of 2021.4.


According to TeslaFi, only 5.9% of the fleet is still on a version of 2021.4.
I'm going to unstick this thread.


----------

